# Miss Springsteen's Road To Domination!



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi, I decided to do a little log for my first run with AW anavar. I will be running the cycle for 6 weeks. I've only been training for about 2 years but I truly do put my all into every workout. This is only the beginning for me. 

STATS
23 years old
5'4
110lb
18%bf(according to caliper but im sure its higher)
Chest-36
Waist-26
Hips-36 1/2
Arms-11 1/2
Quads-19
Calves-13 1/4

My goal for this cycle is to recomp a bit. I dont want to lose weight but i obviously dont want to gain fat. Im looking to add some LBM while perhaps trying to lose fat at the same time.

SUPPLEMENTS
Anabolic Warehouse anavar(5mg for first week to assess tolerance and 10mg for weeks 2-6)
Multi vitamin
Fish Oil

DIET
Calories vary from 1200-1800

Meal One- 1 egg yolk and 3 egg whites
Meal Two- 3oz chicken w/ peas
Snack- Almonds
Meal Three- Shake
Snack- Cottage cheese and salsa
Meal Four- Chicken and spinach
Meal Six- Shake
Meal Seven-Tuna
^^that is my low carb day diet plan. I wont be logging my diet everyday since its the same food with different amount of carbs everyday depending on if its a high/moderate/low carb day

TRAINING
I currently am doing a 5 day split. 
mon-chest
tues-back
wed-arms
thurs-legs
fri-shoulders and abs
sat-off 
sun-off
my workouts are quick, get in get out
I do cardio 5 days a week for 30-45min each session(treadmill, elliptical,HIIT)
*I will update as much as possible for each workout

*I CURRENTLY AM 6 DAYS INTO THE CYCLE, BUT NO REAL CHANGES ARE MADE 6 DAYS INTO ANAVAR SO ITS NOT IMPORTANT. ALTHOUGH I HAVE NOTICED BETTER PUMPS WHILE LIFTING (PROBABLY JUST PLACEBO EFFECT)

**THE PICTURES WERE TAKEN 1 WEEK BEFORE STARTING THE CYCLE**

Enjoy


----------



## boxxer (Jan 23, 2012)

You look awesome from the start!!!


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 23, 2012)

Good money our first lady !! Love the detail on it log most dude canT do it like that. Like me lol


----------



## Wrekem (Jan 23, 2012)

you...are...beautiful

for real though. good luck! will be following!


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 23, 2012)

Subd


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 23, 2012)

Ok guys we know ur test is pretty high,please respect our team members !!take a cold shower! Relax!!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 23, 2012)

DAY 6/BACK

Warmup
Lat pulldown- 50x15,65x8,65x8
One arm row-20x15,30x10,30x10
Seated row- 35x15,45x15,55x12 
Deadlifts- 65x12, 85x12, 105x12 (could have done more, grip sucks)

Cardio-30min on recumbent bike
15min of HIIT on elliptical before bed

*All cable exercises were done on a plate loaded cable machine so the numbers are going to seem pretty off comparerd to a selectorized machine like at my gym.*


----------



## Wrekem (Jan 23, 2012)

a woman who deadlifts


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 23, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> DAY 6/BACK
> 
> Warmup
> Lat pulldown- 50x15,65x8,65x8
> ...



Have you tried using wrist straps? Id imagine you dont want hiuge forearms anyway and it makes a huge difference in the weight you can handle. I use them only on my last sets to ensure my lats are fried before my arms.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 23, 2012)

D-Latsky said:


> Have you tried using wrist straps? Id imagine you dont want hiuge forearms anyway and it makes a huge difference in the weight you can handle. I use them only on my last sets to ensure my lats are fried before my arms.


 
Yeah I normally do wear them but Juice was using them and i didnt feel like waiting between sets lol..I need to get a pair of my own


----------



## unclem (Jan 23, 2012)

looks good. i would go to 20 mg ed var 10 am/ 10pm and take milk thistle its at walmart. but your getting there.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 23, 2012)

unclem said:


> looks good. i would go to 20 mg ed var 10 am/ 10pm and take milk thistle its at walmart. but your getting there.


 

Yeah i def have enough of it to run 20mg ed, being my first run i wanted to see how i react to AW var. I will get there someday 
Thanks for the advice Unclem!


----------



## crackerjackbuff (Jan 23, 2012)

Wow miss s, this is impressive! You are absolutely gorgeous i will be following for sure


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 23, 2012)

great start to a journal...better than probly all ive seen on this site...good job


----------



## Dath (Jan 23, 2012)

Best of luck First Lady, 
Should be fun


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 23, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> great start to a journal...better than probly all ive seen on this site...good job


 
Thanks KOS! Thats really nice to hear  
Thanks for the reps as well!



Dath said:


> Best of luck First Lady,
> Should be fun


 
Thanks Dath! It def should be fun and interesting!


----------



## Pony (Jan 23, 2012)

Subscribed.  Im interested in how you react to the anavar, is this  your first time with it?


----------



## bigrene (Jan 24, 2012)

Should be interesting what are your goals? Best 18% I have ever seen and don't lose to much of it but either way you'll look great, good luck will be watching.


----------



## bigrene (Jan 24, 2012)

Ignore the retarded question just read your goals I think your avatar had me in a trance again must have skipped that line sorry, stop your jedi mind tricks.


----------



## deadlifter405 (Jan 24, 2012)

Wrekem said:


> a woman who deadlifts



Awesome and rare!


----------



## paolo584 (Jan 24, 2012)

thats awesome... my wife just took her first var this morning 10mg.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 24, 2012)

Nice


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 24, 2012)

bigrene said:


> Ignore the retarded question just read your goals I think your avatar had me in a trance again must have skipped that line sorry, stop your jedi mind tricks.



Haha sorry rene! Thank youu! 



paolo584 said:


> thats awesome... my wife just took her first var this morning 10mg.



Thats great! I hope she likes it!


----------



## bwrag (Jan 24, 2012)

good luck, results should be intresting


----------



## paolo584 (Jan 24, 2012)

does var increase libido in women?


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jan 24, 2012)

Get it. Am gonna be checking your log from time to time. Hope the Anavar works well for you!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 24, 2012)

paolo584 said:


> does var increase libido in women?


 
Yes it does, my libido has been high all day for about 3 days now. I am currently on mt2 that increases libido also but my libido is only super high after the mt2 injection then it goes away. So i know my libido has been super crazy bc of the anavar.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 24, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Yes it does, my libido has been high all day for about 3 days now. I am currently on mt2 that increases libido also but my libido is only super high after the mt2 injection then it goes away. So i know my libido has been super crazy bc of the anavar.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 24, 2012)

DAY 7/ARMS (My schedule is messed up this week, sorry. Will get back to my regular routine next week)

Warmup
Ez bar curls- 35x10, 40x7, 45x6
DB isolation curls- 15x12, 20x6, 20x6

Close grip bench- 45x12, 55x8, 55x7
B.H tri ext- 20x25, 25x15, 30x10

Cardio-30min
15min of HIIT on elliptical before bed


----------



## fit4life (Jan 24, 2012)

Subcribed and in to see results after 6 weeks of your hard training, diet and AW anavar. Great log and i give you props for jumping in and doing this! Is that a home gym i see?


----------



## theryano (Jan 24, 2012)

Loving this log ~!!!!!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 24, 2012)

sub'd... My wife has been wanting me to get her Anavar, but she's not quite ready for it yet.  Looking forward to seeing your results!!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 24, 2012)

fit4life said:


> Subcribed and in to see results after 6 weeks of your hard training, diet and AW anavar. Great log and i give you props for jumping in and doing this! Is that a home gym i see?


 
Thanks Fit! Yeah its a home gym, its good to have when i cant make it to my real gym lol


----------



## fit4life (Jan 24, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Thanks Fit! Yeah its a home gym, its good to have when i cant make it to my real gym lol


U R welcome! I agree the home gym can certainly come in handy to get a good pump and stay consistent when those times come up when u just can't make it to the gym. Looks like your on a mission Miss and you r going to be in the best shape of you r life. Go for it!
OK i dont wanna post anymore on YOUR log but u are a great role model for all the girls out there. You said you r doing 5mgs for 1st wk, 10mgs for the remaining 5 wks. Do you think this is enough for you and other girls to illicit cosiderable fat burning and to get the more cut look? I understand each girl maybe diffrent due to there stats though. If you get eager maybe you could bump that up the anavar a little even drop in a little winny.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 24, 2012)

fit4life said:


> U R welcome! I agree the home gym can certainly come in handy to get a good pump and stay consistent when those times come up when u just can't make it to the gym. Looks like your on a mission Miss and you r going to be in the best shape of you r life. Go for it!
> OK i dont wanna post anymore on YOUR log but u are a great role model for all the girls out there. You said you r doing 5mgs for 1st wk, 10mgs for the remaining 5 wks. Do you think this is enough for you and other girls to illicit cosiderable fat burning and to get the more cut look? I understand each girl maybe diffrent due to there stats though. If you get eager maybe you could bump that up the anavar a little even drop in a little winny.


 
Yeah the home gym def helps out alot! You can post as many times as you want bc i like to hear feedback and advice. Yeah i been considering bumping it up depending on my tolerance. I would rather run a low dose and be safe but im not opposed to going as high as 20mg for the last few weeks. We will see how it goes.


----------



## bigrene (Jan 24, 2012)

I think she should stick with her course she is young and has plenty time and potential , I say this really because she has very feminine traits (Beauty) and would hate to see her lose that in any way. Plenty of cycles still ahead.


----------



## KingLouie (Jan 24, 2012)

Stay focused and we'll stay tuned in... keep up the good work!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 24, 2012)

bigrene said:


> I think she should stick with her course she is young and has plenty time and potential , I say this really because she has very feminine traits (Beauty) and would hate to see her lose that in any way. Plenty of cycles still ahead.



Thanks for your concern and reps! I def dont want to lose my feminine traits so im def taking it slow for now..ive been responding quite well so far. Thanks again rene!


----------



## bigrene (Jan 24, 2012)

No doubt!


----------



## sgk55135 (Jan 25, 2012)

I will be following this thread my girlfriend wants to try.  Good Luck!


----------



## BP2000 (Jan 25, 2012)

I agree with Rene.  Miss is already a natural beauty!  No need to get crazy.


----------



## GMO (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm along for the ride...


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 25, 2012)

DAY 8/CHEST

warmup
bench press-50x15, 60x12, 70x8
incline bench press- 45x15, 55x12, 60x10
pec deck-35x12x12x12
push ups-bwx15x15x10

cardio-30min elliptical


----------



## crackerjackbuff (Jan 25, 2012)

great log Miss, one of a kind..


----------



## unclem (Jan 25, 2012)

just curious, why such high sets? not saying nothing bad it just caught my eye as to why. thnx.

m/


----------



## PurePersian (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice Miss keep up the log.


----------



## Imosted (Jan 25, 2012)

This is an interesting log, sub'd.


----------



## unclem (Jan 26, 2012)

miss springsteen iam sorry i misread your reps, sets , sorry. my fault. doing great job. ill be following ill learn something.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 26, 2012)

Keep the great work!!!!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 26, 2012)

unclem said:


> miss springsteen iam sorry i misread your reps, sets , sorry. my fault. doing great job. ill be following ill learn something.


 
Its cool, i log my stuff a little different than i seen other people do it. Thanks for following


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 26, 2012)

Awesome log are you feeling much yet? Workouts look solid
Unclem is an awesome aset to have following your log hes a future pro the man knows his stuff


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 26, 2012)

Double post my bad.


----------



## Getbig2 (Jan 26, 2012)

im keeping an eye on this log, my girl wants to run a Clen only cycle to tone up, I would like to see anavar at work though. Thanks for keeping it updated


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 26, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Awesome log are you feeling much yet? Workouts look solid
> Unclem is an awesome aset to have following your log hes a future pro the man knows his stuff


 
Thanks D! Yeah ive been getting some great pumps and my muscles have been much harder. Also, my libido has been at a steady high, im assuming its from the var not the mt2. Im only 9 days in so im damn impressed already. I got a long way to go. Yeah unclem is great i def will be asking him for advice often. Thanks


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 26, 2012)

Getbig2 said:


> im keeping an eye on this log, my girl wants to run a Clen only cycle to tone up, I would like to see anavar at work though. Thanks for keeping it updated


 
Sounds great! Clen is pretty awesome just make sure her diet and training is on point which im sure you already know. Thanks for following


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 26, 2012)

legs today! I cant wait!


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 26, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> legs today! I cant wait!


 
Nice to hear about the products .Keep up the work.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 26, 2012)

DAY 9/LEGS

warmup and stretch
squats- 65x12,95x12,115x12,135x11,145x10
leg ext- 35x21,50x15,60x12,70x18(half rep to fail)
stiff leg deads-65x15,85x12,105x10
calf raise-warmup, 130x20,105x12,80x12,60x20,35x17

*felt like complete shit after this workout but it was worth it. Never drinking Jack3d before a leg workout again


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 26, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> DAY 9/LEGS
> 
> warmup and stretch
> squats- 65x12,95x12,115x12,135x11,145x10
> ...


 

You ever try 1MR it was the worst pre i have ever taken.All i do for a pre is coffee.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 26, 2012)

aminoman74 said:


> You ever try 1MR it was the worst pre i have ever taken.All i do for a pre is coffee.



Yeah i tried it once and it was horrible..i felt sick for soo long after drinking it. My favorite is superpump or ON amino energy


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 26, 2012)

two caffeine pills...and its cheap


----------



## deadlifter405 (Jan 26, 2012)

That's a great leg workout!

How is the Anavar making you feel?  Any notable strength gains or anything else you can notice?


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 26, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> two caffeine pills...and its cheap



Yeah i got generic caffeine pills from CVS so i might have to try that instead



deadlifter405 said:


> That's a great leg workout!
> 
> How is the Anavar making you feel?  Any notable strength gains or anything else you can notice?



Thanks  the only thing i notice for a fact is my muscles are harder and fuller. My strength seems to be a little higher but i have been pushing myself like crazy so it could just be in my head. Lol


----------



## Dath (Jan 27, 2012)

Looking good Miss Springsteen- great job with your log !!


----------



## GMO (Jan 27, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Thanks D! Yeah ive been getting some great pumps and my muscles have been much harder. Also, my libido has been at a steady high, im assuming its from the var not the mt2. Im only 9 days in so im damn impressed already. I got a long way to go. Yeah unclem is great i def will be asking him for advice often. Thanks



Yes, one of the side effects of both Var and Primo  in women is heightened libido.  Just wait until the Var really gets going around week 3...you will be impressed.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jan 27, 2012)

i am really proud of our members here men for not being horn dogs and saying crazy shit yes i know it is hard she is hot and we are all jack up on test on here.i was so nerves for here when she posted those pics i was like oh no here it comes.way to go guys.i know that sounds corny to you misssping but all the guys on here know what i am talking about.


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 27, 2012)

We're heading to the gym now. Going to put her through hell with a serious shoulder workout haha


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 27, 2012)

GMO said:


> Yes, one of the side effects of both Var and Primo in women is heightened libido. Just wait until the Var really gets going around week 3...you will be impressed.


 
Yeah i cant wait, i already am very impressed. For the first time I got pumps in the side of my head from chewing lol..pumps have been crazy lately. its some funny shit.



BIGBEN2011 said:


> i am really proud of our members here men for not being horn dogs and saying crazy shit yes i know it is hard she is hot and we are all jack up on test on here.i was so nerves for here when she posted those pics i was like oh no here it comes.way to go guys.i know that sounds corny to you misssping but all the guys on here know what i am talking about.


 
lol yeah i wasnt sure what to expect but i just went for it anyway. Hopefully everyone is enjoying my log


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 27, 2012)

DAY 10/SHOULDERS AND ABS

warmup
stand b.b press- 45x12,45x10,45x10
upright row- 35x15,40x10,45x10
wide grip bent over row- 35x17,45x15,55x10 (focusing on rear delts)
lat raise- 10x15(slow),12 1/2x8,12 1/2x8 (one arm at a time)

abs- a bunch of exercises
cardio- 30min on bike and incline treadmill


----------



## crackerjackbuff (Jan 27, 2012)

VERY nice Miss! For a 110lb girl you def do some great lifts, you keep doing what your doing you will be beyond your goal. Great log


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 27, 2012)

good job miss


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 27, 2012)

crackerjackbuff said:


> VERY nice Miss! For a 110lb girl you def do some great lifts, you keep doing what your doing you will be beyond your goal. Great log



Thanks cracker, i have been trying to lift as heavy as i can at the moment but i know my strength will continue to increase. 



Chino0823 said:


> good job miss



Thanks Chino! AW is amazingggg


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 28, 2012)

*Today is a cheat day(wont eat anything too crazy)*
Also will be doing cardio today and thats about it. My body needs to recover after a crazy ass week!


----------



## RockShawn (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm subbed. Good log!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 28, 2012)

RockShawn said:


> I'm subbed. Good log!



 Thanks RockShawn!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 29, 2012)

Well i feel like shit today, the crap weather must be getting to me. I will still get some cardio in(30min). Other than that i will rest so i can hopefully be g2g the rest of the week.


----------



## BigBird (Jan 29, 2012)

Interesting log Miss.  My wife did her first ever cycle that consisted of 20mg Var daily for about 12 weeks.  A little long for an oral but her strength increase was quite impressive.  She was already toned to begin with so it brought out her definition even more.  And yes, about 3-4 weeks in her libido increased (no complaints from me!!).However, about 8 weeks in, her voice started to crack a little bit, lol;  not really a laughing matter but she successfully finished the cycle just before Xmas time and has been able to keep much of the strength.  She doesn't feel the "firepower" during her workouts that she experienced on the Var but that's to be expected.  

Her physique is similar to yours in that she's a hair under 110lbs and about 5'1".  Very good genetics (which is half the battle). 

My apologies in advance if this is too intrusive of me but one thing I'll throw out there is that my wife was on oral birth control at the beginning of her cycle.  However, after some research, we realized staying on the BC would limit the potential improvements the Var would have to offer.  (my fault for not researching this particular topic before she began).  Anyway, she stopped the BC about 7-10 days into the Var and her monthly "guest" began making irregular appearances.  Upon cessation of the Var near Xmas, her monthly guest went back to its normal schedule for her.  You might very well already know about the potential interference/limitations by mixing Var and BC but I'm only trying to offer helpful advice in case its applicable to your situation.  Perhaps it's a non-issue for you (and none of my business); only trying to help.  Anyway, my wife is staying off BC b/c she is will be starting a Primobolan Depot (injectable) cycle beginning in March.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 29, 2012)

BigBird said:


> Interesting log Miss. My wife did her first ever cycle that consisted of 20mg Var daily for about 12 weeks. A little long for an oral but her strength increase was quite impressive. She was already toned to begin with so it brought out her definition even more. And yes, about 3-4 weeks in her libido increased (no complaints from me!!).However, about 8 weeks in, her voice started to crack a little bit, lol; not really a laughing matter but she successfully finished the cycle just before Xmas time and has been able to keep much of the strength. She doesn't feel the "firepower" during her workouts that she experienced on the Var but that's to be expected.
> 
> Her physique is similar to yours in that she's a hair under 110lbs and about 5'1". Very good genetics (which is half the battle).
> 
> ...


 
Wow thats a pretty risky cycle being her first one but thats awesome! I would love to go to 20mg and i will eventually, just wanted to take it slow for now. But ive been responding great to 10mg and am very tempted to up it. Yes ive also heard about the BC interfering with the var but havent really made a move with eliminating the BC out. After what you told me i am def thinking about stopping it. She sounds like she has a great cycle coming up! Thanks so much for the help and advice!


----------



## BigBird (Jan 29, 2012)

You got it Miss.  One deciding factor for sticking with 20mg was due to the fact that the product was in the form of a capsule!  We had mixed feelings but ultimately decided to give it a whirl anyway b/c most of what we've read supported safe female dosage stood at 10-20mg, although 10mg would probably be more common for a starting point.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 29, 2012)

BigBird said:


> You got it Miss. One deciding factor for sticking with 20mg was due to the fact that the product was in the form of a capsule! We had mixed feelings but ultimately decided to give it a whirl anyway b/c most of what we've read supported safe female dosage stood at 10-20mg, although 10mg would probably be more common for a starting point.


 
Oh well that must have been a bummer at first lol, atleast if anything crazy started to happen you could just cut it short and thats that lol..I am def loving the 10mg dose so far so im sure once i get to 20mg i will be MORE than pleased..Thanks Anabolic Warehouse


----------



## crackerjackbuff (Jan 29, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Well i feel like shit today, the crap weather must be getting to me. I will still get some cardio in(30min). Other than that i will rest so i can hopefully be g2g the rest of the week.



Hope you feel better Miss S!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 29, 2012)

Honestly i couldnt do the cardio today, i felt like my body needed to rest so i just passed on the cardio. I WILL be working chest and doing cardio tomorrow no matter what


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 29, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Honestly i couldnt do the cardio today, i felt like my body needed to rest so i just passed on the cardio. I WILL be working chest and doing cardio tomorrow no matter what


 
Rest is critical and might save you from going catabolic..especially when you don't feel good. When I feel like shit or sick, I never get as much water as I need.. then doing cardio when your body is tired or sick.. will dehydrate you. Unless your pounding fluids? But listen to that body..It knows best.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 30, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> Rest is critical and might save you from going catabolic..especially when you don't feel good. When I feel like shit or sick, I never get as much water as I need.. then doing cardio when your body is tired or sick.. will dehydrate you. Unless your pounding fluids? But listen to that body..It knows best.



Yeah i know what your saying. I never force myself to workout if i seriously feel like shit. If my body says not to then i dont. I feel a bit better today but i will see what i feel like when i workout later. Thanks


----------



## gilby1987 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'll be following!


----------



## Grozny (Jan 30, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Hi, I decided to do a little log for my first run with AW anavar. I will be running the cycle for 6 weeks. I've only been training for about 2 years but I truly do put my all into every workout. This is only the beginning for me.
> 
> STATS
> 23 years old
> ...



u are in pretty good shape


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 30, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Yeah i know what your saying. I never force myself to workout if i seriously feel like shit. If my body says not to then i dont. I feel a bit better today but i will see what i feel like when i workout later. Thanks


 

You know the deal !  Keep up the good work


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 30, 2012)

Doin good keep it up! Also that new banner is SICK!!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 30, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Doin good keep it up! Also that new banner is SICK!!


 
Thanks D! I know i REALLLLLLYY like the reps banners but i couldnt rock that one  lol
AW is the shiiit so i decided to rock this one and be happy


----------



## RockShawn (Jan 30, 2012)

Are you feeling anything from the Var? Any sides?


----------



## GMO (Jan 30, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Honestly i couldnt do the cardio today, i felt like my body needed to rest so i just passed on the cardio. I WILL be working chest and doing cardio tomorrow no matter what



That was smart, you def have to listen to your body.  I'll be dying to train (as always), but my body will just shut down, and I know it is time to take a couple days off.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 30, 2012)

RockShawn said:


> Are you feeling anything from the Var? Any sides?



So far i have been having some nice pumps, increase in libido and look much fuller..i havent felt any negative sides and hopefully i dont lol..my throat has been hurting but i am also sick so i dont really know lol


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 30, 2012)

GMO said:


> That was smart, you def have to listen to your body.  I'll be dying to train (as always), but my body will just shut down, and I know it is time to take a couple days off.



Yeah i know, i felt like shit bc i couldnt get my cardio in yesterday but i figured i would be more upset if i messed myself up for the entire week. I feel better today so i got a small chest workout in and will try to do some cardio later


----------



## PurePersian (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice sound like your well on your way miss. We all run into those days. The cold you have def doesn't help. Keeps your liquids up and try and rest when your not at the gym lol. Keep it up!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 30, 2012)

PurePersian said:


> Nice sound like your well on your way miss. We all run into those days. The cold you have def doesn't help. Keeps your liquids up and try and rest when your not at the gym lol. Keep it up!



Yeah it def is not helping my progress! Ive been drinking so much water that i thought i was going to die lol..i normally have orange juice but i cut that out of my diet due to the carbs..ive been resting as much as possible as well..thanks!


----------



## bigrene (Jan 30, 2012)

Bummer on the cold try echinacea if you haven't yet, honey and lemon is good for the sore throat and I believe arginine helps with the immune system besides giving good pumps hope that helps and hope you feel better!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 30, 2012)

bigrene said:


> Bummer on the cold try echinacea if you haven't yet, honey and lemon is good for the sore throat and I believe arginine helps with the immune system besides giving good pumps hope that helps and hope you feel better!



Awesome, i will def try some of that. Thanks!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 30, 2012)

DAY 13/CHEST
Took it pretty easy today being i dont feel 100%

warmup
bench press-50x15,60x12,60x12
pec deck-35x12x12x12
push ups-bwx15x15

cardio-30min


----------



## PurePersian (Jan 30, 2012)

2000mg vitamin c 2x day. you will whipe that sore throat out in less then a day. works for me at least... ps double blind test on echinacea a few years ago. they found that is was useless lol. My doctor told me receintly lol. Good luck hope you feel better soon. Seems like your treating your body right so you will be back to normal anyday.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 31, 2012)

PurePersian said:


> 2000mg vitamin c 2x day. you will whipe that sore throat out in less then a day. works for me at least... ps double blind test on echinacea a few years ago. they found that is was useless lol. My doctor told me receintly lol. Good luck hope you feel better soon. Seems like your treating your body right so you will be back to normal anyday.



Yeah i have been taking a ton of vitamins so hopefully it goes away soon. I feel worse this morning so im pretty damn pissed. Suppose to be working back today so hopefully i feel better as the day goes on. Thanks so much!


----------



## Pony (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, I guess throwin my .02 couldnt hurt.  I suggest you run the gauntlet on your system. Layer it up, drink tons of water and do everything you can to sweat and pee.  Force this through your system, and take anything that will clear you up like diet pills, caffeine pills, etc... so you can breathe while working to sweat this out.  And of course, never sniff always blow


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 31, 2012)

Pony said:


> Well, I guess throwin my .02 couldnt hurt. I suggest you run the gauntlet on your system. Layer it up, drink tons of water and do everything you can to sweat and pee. Force this through your system, and take anything that will clear you up like diet pills, caffeine pills, etc... so you can breathe while working to sweat this out. And of course, never sniff always blow


 
Yeah i def am getting a TON of water in. Im hoping its just a little bug from the weather changing and it will go right away. This sucks but i am doing everything i can to get better and hopefully i can get a good back workout in today. Thanks for the advice Pony!


----------



## Kleen (Jan 31, 2012)

Just read the whole log. Looking good, your before pics show off your physique much better than the ones from your other log. You look great. Sorry you aren't feeling well, I agree 2000mg of vit C twice a day and it will be licked. That and get yourself on some glutamine, it is excellent for your immune system and it also causes increased protein synthesis, and in a low carb setting causes a GH spike also.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 31, 2012)

Kleen said:


> Just read the whole log. Looking good, your before pics show off your physique much better than the ones from your other log. You look great. Sorry you aren't feeling well, I agree 2000mg of vit C twice a day and it will be licked. That and get yourself on some glutamine, it is excellent for your immune system and it also causes increased protein synthesis, and in a low carb setting causes a GH spike also.


 
Thanks, yeah i still have alot of work to do. Okay awesome i have some glutamine left over so ill take some of that too..lol Thanks Kleen 

*if anyone else has some advice about getting rid of this cold quick so i can continue my journey then please share


----------



## GMO (Jan 31, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Thanks, yeah i still have alot of work to do. Okay awesome i have some glutamine left over so ill take some of that too..lol Thanks Kleen
> 
> *if anyone else has some advice about getting rid of this cold quick so i can continue my journey then please share



Fluids and Vit C are about the best you can do to rid yourself of a cold.  For training, try taking Alka Seltzer flu or Alka Seltzer cold (The flu works the best).  It will mask the symptoms for a good 4-6 hours and you'll feel great.


----------



## el bruto (Jan 31, 2012)

GMO said:


> Fluids and Vit C are about the best you can do to rid yourself of a cold.  For training, try taking Alka Seltzer flu or Alka Seltzer cold (The flu works the best).  It will mask the symptoms for a good 4-6 hours and you'll feel great.



Youre right, but the body will need twice as much recovery when ill.  Might be better to take a day off and rest.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks guys! Ive been drinking alot of water today and alot of vitamin c! Im already feeling much better than this morning but normally when i wake up is when i feel the worst..just got done a great workout..now its cardio time


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jan 31, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Yes it does, my libido has been high all day for about 3 days now. I am currently on mt2 that increases libido also but my libido is only super high after the mt2 injection then it goes away. So i know my libido has been super crazy bc of the anavar.



MT2 is the best thing for libido.  It's great for ridiculous erections in men and I always recommend to anyone who needs a boost.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 31, 2012)

DAY 14/BACK

warmup
lat pulldown-55x12,65x10,75x8
one arm row-25x15,35x10,35x8
seated row-40x15,50x15,55x12
deadlifts-65x15,85x12,85x12

cardio-30min

I felt much stronger today even with my cold. After my warmup my arms were so pumped lol it was great but a tad bit painful


----------



## lymbo (Jan 31, 2012)

Kleen's rt..I do an  Emergen-C Vitamin C Drink Mix and glutamine every day..i add aakg powder before my work outs..never sick...i did anavar stk with clem once u will be happy..i had primobol but didnt take it..i found out i was going to be a mommy....lol


----------



## Kleen (Feb 1, 2012)

If Anavar weren't so expensive to do a good doses I would love to run some. It is great for your joints and tendons and so good for building hard, compact and maintainable muscle mass.


----------



## unclem (Feb 1, 2012)

hey miss sprinsteen have you uped your var dose yet?


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 1, 2012)

lymbo said:


> Kleen's rt..I do an  Emergen-C Vitamin C Drink Mix and glutamine every day..i add aakg powder before my work outs..never sick...i did anavar stk with clem once u will be happy..i had primobol but didnt take it..i found out i was going to be a mommy....lol



Congrats on being a mommy! That's awesome. 


Sent Via Tapatalk


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 1, 2012)

unclem said:


> hey miss sprinsteen have you uped your var dose yet?


 
Im currently running 10mg ED, i might up it after i get rid of this cold.


----------



## unclem (Feb 1, 2012)

k


----------



## Kleen (Feb 1, 2012)

Remember that as long as it is up in your head you are okay to train if it moves into your chest that means you need to take time off. 

Head Cold = Training  YES
Chest Cold = Training  NO

A chest cold needs far more rest and recovery than a head cold does. If nothing else you are running on less oxygen.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 1, 2012)

Kleen said:


> Remember that as long as it is up in your head you are okay to train if it moves into your chest that means you need to take time off.
> 
> Head Cold = Training  YES
> Chest Cold = Training  NO
> ...



Yeah right now its only a head cold. Im going to continue to train until my body tells me not to. Also trying to focus on my diet a ton since its hard to make sure my diet is perfect when i feel like shit but im trying my hardest. I cant wait to get better, thanks for the advice!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 1, 2012)

DAY 15/ALOT OF CARDIO

I had to miss my workout today so i will make up for that over the weekend. But i managed to do 110min of cardio(elliptical) and did a bunch of ab exercises.

Exhausted


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 1, 2012)

What is your diet like? grams of fats/pro/carb?


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 1, 2012)

Gymgirl130 said:


> What is your diet like? grams of fats/pro/carb?


 
My DAILY diet consists of: 
chicken, protein shake, tuna, salmon, lean beef, almonds, peas, corn, celery. When i do eat carbs i eat grits, oats, whole grain pasta, fruit etc.

My diet really depends on what muscles i work each day. When i work legs, chest and back i make sure my carb intake is much higher than any other day. When i work arms and shoulders i have moderate carbs. On my off days i have zero carbs.

Ratios- pro-50/fat-30/carbs-20? really cant say since it depends but thats about what i get everyday but probably less carbs


----------



## crackerjackbuff (Feb 1, 2012)

GREAT log Miss, i am more then impressed!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 2, 2012)

DAY 16/ARMS (Since i missed my arm workout yesterday i did them today and will do legs tomorrow)

Warmup
Ez bar curls- 35x12, 40x10, 45x8
DB isolation curls- 15x15, 20x10, 20x8

Close grip bench- 45x15, 55x10, 55x7
B.H tri ext- 20x25, 25x15, 30x12

Cardio-30min


----------



## Dath (Feb 2, 2012)

Keep up the hard work Miss Springsteen, log looks great!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 2, 2012)

Dath said:


> Keep up the hard work Miss Springsteen, log looks great!



Thanks Dath! Tried to rep you but i cant yet lol..your log looks great as well!


----------



## bundle (Feb 2, 2012)

your doing awesome Miss Springsteen !


----------



## deadlifter405 (Feb 2, 2012)

Your dedication and focus are awesome!  Keep it going and you'll achieve all your goals.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 2, 2012)

bundle said:


> your doing awesome Miss Springsteen !





deadlifter405 said:


> Your dedication and focus are awesome!  Keep it going and you'll achieve all your goals.



^^thanks guys, all the positive comments def helps me push even more toward my goal! I really appreciate it!


----------



## unclem (Feb 2, 2012)

your doing great miss springsteen, to have a cold and bust your fucking ass i give you aot of credit. now up var dose jklol. great job sweetie!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 2, 2012)

unclem said:


> your doing great miss springsteen, to have a cold and bust your fucking ass i give you aot of credit. now up var dose jklol. great job sweetie!



Very sweet of you unclem! Once i get rid of this cold im going to go harder than ever, and yes i will up the dose lol thanks again


----------



## GMO (Feb 3, 2012)

You are doing great, keep up the hard work and the results will be worth every ounce of effort.  I am also logging my journey to 6%BF, if you want to check it out:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/unclez/151763-my-final-push-6-bf.html


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 3, 2012)

^ I've been following this thread since I got back on the board not so long ago.. Very nice work.. It's really nice to see dedication and the feedback from miss springsteen.. Keep up the good work. I have step throat--so I know how it is to be sick right now!


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 3, 2012)

hows your color now?

edit: damn it. this isnt the mt2 log lol


----------



## unclem (Feb 3, 2012)

i think in my 32 yrs of training miss springsteen got the spark to really go somewhere in our loved sport. i was doing squats 3 months after i fx my femur. thats the drive miss has. awesome.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 3, 2012)

DAY 17/LEGS

Squats- 65x15,95x13,115x12,135x11,145x10
Leg ext-45x25,55x15,70x20,75x12
Stiff leg deads-65x15,85x12,105x10
Calf raise-warmup,130x25,105x15,80x15,60x15,35x15

My quads and calves were SOOO pumped i could barely finish the workout! It was awesome lol


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 3, 2012)

unclem said:


> i think in my 32 yrs of training miss springsteen got the spark to really go somewhere in our loved sport. i was doing squats 3 months after i fx my femur. thats the drive miss has. awesome.



   thanks so much! That made me happy to hear that..i really want to go far with this and i hope everyone will stand with me in my journey


----------



## juicespringsteen (Feb 3, 2012)

Keep working hard honey bunny. Im proud of you


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 4, 2012)

DAY 18/SHOULDERS AND ABS

warmup
stand b.b press- 45x13,45x11,45x10
upright row- 35x15,45x10,45x10
wide grip bent over row- 35x17,45x15,55x10 (focusing on rear delts)
lat raise- 10x15(slow),12 1/2x10,12 1/2x10 (one arm at a time)

abs- a bunch of exercises


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 4, 2012)

SOME MEASUREMENT UPDATES..

Just wanted to show some of the progress i made so far..my arms went up .5in and my calves went up .25in. Doesnt seem like much but I am very pleased so far so i wanted to share  My weight has been hanging within 5 pounds of starting weight.


----------



## deadlifter405 (Feb 4, 2012)

Congratulations! 

A half inch on the arms in 18 days?  What I wouldn't give to make gains like that...


----------



## PurePersian (Feb 4, 2012)

Wow Great Job Miss!! Keep it Up girl log is looking great!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 4, 2012)

Awesome progress... keep killing it!!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 4, 2012)

deadlifter405 said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> A half inch on the arms in 18 days?  What I wouldn't give to make gains like that...





PurePersian said:


> Wow Great Job Miss!! Keep it Up girl log is looking great!





Pittsburgh63 said:


> Awesome progress... keep killing it!!



Thanks guys, i appreciate it


----------



## vannesb (Feb 5, 2012)

Nice log for sure so how do you like the var?  Wife getting ready to start some any sides?


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 5, 2012)

vannesb said:


> Nice log for sure so how do you like the var?  Wife getting ready to start some any sides?



Thanks! The var is great and nope havent had any sides so far(knock on wood) lol


----------



## vannesb (Feb 5, 2012)

Great!! Your looking great and wife said keep killing it!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 5, 2012)

vannesb said:


> Great!! Your looking great and wife said keep killing it!



Thanks alot Vannesb and tell your wife i said thanks also  let me know how she likes the peps


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 5, 2012)

Today is an off day, will be doing chest and maybe adding in some triceps tomorrow. Cant wait


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 5, 2012)

Any new updates


----------



## vannesb (Feb 5, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Thanks alot Vannesb and tell your wife i said thanks also  let me know how she likes the peps



Will do she is getting ready to start so will keep you posted


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 5, 2012)

Chino0823 said:


> Any new updates


 
No not at the moment besides that ive been feeling stronger and been looking more cut in certain areas


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 5, 2012)

Good money !!


----------



## fit4life (Feb 5, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> No not at the moment besides that ive been feeling stronger and been looking more cut in certain areas


Thats great Miss i was anxious to hear how its been coming along, are your pumps getting better too?  Its so much fun when you can feel and see the results.  I bet you are looking even more amazing, keep up the great job!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 5, 2012)

fit4life said:


> Thats great Miss i was anxious to hear how its been coming along, are your pumps getting better too?  Its so much fun when you can feel and see the results.  I bet you are looking even more amazing, keep up the great job!



Yeah my pumps have been ridiculous, like painful ridiculous lol..my last leg workout was crazy(pumps) i loved it. Thanks alot


----------



## unclem (Feb 5, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> SOME MEASUREMENT UPDATES..
> 
> Just wanted to show some of the progress i made so far..my arms went up .5in and my calves went up .25in. Doesnt seem like much but I am very pleased so far so i wanted to share  My weight has been hanging within 5 pounds of starting weight.


 
wow, i looked i could not believe. so figure your arms will catch up w/ your calves miss. thats how it usually goes. just keep plugging away. at least the var is real lol. great job!


----------



## Dath (Feb 6, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> SOME MEASUREMENT UPDATES..
> 
> Just wanted to show some of the progress i made so far..my arms went up .5in and my calves went up .25in. Doesnt seem like much but I am very pleased so far so i wanted to share  My weight has been hanging within 5 pounds of starting weight.




Excellent work Miss Springsteen!
Making gains on the AW Anavar!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 6, 2012)

unclem said:


> wow, i looked i could not believe. so figure your arms will catch up w/ your calves miss. thats how it usually goes. just keep plugging away. at least the var is real lol. great job!



That would be awesome if my arms catch up to mu calves but that will take alot of work..but i of course will work my ass off to get there..yeah the var is def real lol..thanks 



Dath said:


> Excellent work Miss Springsteen!
> Making gains on the AW Anavar!



Thanks Dath, Yeah i def am, i love it


----------



## Kleen (Feb 6, 2012)

Great progress! Way to kill it very impressive so far.


----------



## GMO (Feb 6, 2012)

Keep killing it girl...you're doing great!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 6, 2012)

DAY 20/CHEST AND TRICEPS

warmup
b.h dumbbell tri ext- 25x20,30x15, 35x10
tri pushdown- 25x15,30x15,30x10
close grip bench- 45x20,55x15,55x10
pec deck- 35x15x12x10

Felt great during this workout, triceps were very pumped and felt much stronger. 
Oh and i hate working chest lol
Will be doing some cardio later!


----------



## fit4life (Feb 6, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> DAY 20/CHEST AND TRICEPS
> 
> warmup
> b.h dumbbell tri ext- 25x20,30x15, 35x10
> ...


 Nice! workout Miss that pumped feeling is awesome and like unclem said @ least u know your gear is doing its part.  You ever see the movie Pumping Iron a documentary of Arnold?  Its great  how he describes a pump- of how incredible it feels............good for u hope you having a super day!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 6, 2012)

fit4life said:


> Nice! workout Miss that pumped feeling is awesome and like unclem said @ least u know your gear is doing its part.  You ever see the movie Pumping Iron a documentary of Arnold?  Its great  how he describes a pump- of how incredible it feels............good for u hope you having a super day!



Oh yeah i LOVE Pumping Iron! I could watch it all day and yes his description of a pump was very interesting lol..thanks!


----------



## TJTJ (Feb 6, 2012)

I just saw this thread and skimmed the pages. So If I say or ask something you already mentioned, forgive me. Also its a good thing youre starting off with a body that isnt a complete wreck. Now wasnt that one hell'of'a complement lol.

My question is do you focus on your Heart Rate? Do you have a HR monitor? If you do, how many beats per minute do you average? As you saw in my before and after thread, HR was a major factor in my transformation in which muscle fibers I wanted to target within a rep count. As there are three types and they have optimal zones.  

Most disregard HR. For example, most choose to go by time to rest but IMO it would be wise to factor HR into all WO's.

Im going to guess youre cutting. If you want to know your fat burning zone I can find out for you with a simple mathematical formula. 

Keep up the good work! 

And remember, your greatest competitor, is yourself. 

Ill be following your log and when week six comes around...BADA BING!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 6, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> I just saw this thread and skimmed the pages. So If I say or ask something you already mentioned, forgive me. Also its a good thing youre starting off with a body that isnt a complete wreck. Now wasnt that one hell'of'a complement lol.
> 
> My question is do you focus on your Heart Rate? Do you have a HR monitor? If you do, how many beats per minute do you average? As you saw in my before and after thread, HR was a major factor in my transformation in which muscle fibers I wanted to target within a rep count. As there are three types and they have optimal zones.
> 
> ...



No i dont use a HR monitor..i thought about it before but never got around to getting one..ill look into it, thanks for the info! I appreciate it


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 7, 2012)

Doing some back today  cant wait


----------



## Kleen (Feb 7, 2012)

Love it!!!






YouTube Video


----------



## RockShawn (Feb 7, 2012)

Kleen said:


> Love it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Arnold - a man who knows what he likes!!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks for posting the vids guys! I love arnold and that documentary is amazing! Not sure if my pumps have the same effect on me as it does him lol


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 7, 2012)

DAY 21/BACK

warmup
lat pulldown-55x15,65x12,75x10
one arm row-25x15,35x10,40x10
seated row-40x15,50x15,60x10
deads-85x15,95x15,115x14 (will do heavier next time but just trying to perfect my form, but thats the heaviest i think ive done so far so im proud lol)

cardio-30min






YouTube Video


----------



## crackerjackbuff (Feb 7, 2012)

You are awesome Miss! Your video is great and you look great
I vote you for journal of the month..


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 7, 2012)

crackerjackbuff said:


> You are awesome Miss! Your video is great and you look great
> I vote you for journal of the month..


 
Thanks Cracker, my form sucked today but its cool. Never could arch my back the way i should but ill get it. Will be doing vids for my arm workout tomorrow so be on the look out


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 7, 2012)

SICK VID!! You will be in stage condition in no time!! Keep your head back and back flatter on deads thats how i fucked my lower back up bad!! I like to see the straps good call there!


----------



## deadlifter405 (Feb 7, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> DAY 21/BACK
> 
> deads-85x15,95x15,115x14 (will do heavier next time but just trying to perfect my form, but thats the heaviest i think ive done so far so im proud lol)



Great job! 

You looked a little wobbly on the first and final 3 reps, but were pretty much in a nice groove there.  I really appreciate the look of determination on your face too, you've definitely got the inner toughness it takes to succeed.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 7, 2012)

deadlifter405 said:


> Great job!
> 
> You looked a little wobbly on the first and final 3 reps, but were pretty much in a nice groove there. I really appreciate the look of determination on your face too, you've definitely got the inner toughness it takes to succeed.


 
Thanks DL, yeah i know it was getting pretty tough. I will start to do deadlifts in the beginning of my workout instead at the end. I will get better i promise


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 7, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> SICK VID!! You will be in stage condition in no time!! Keep your head back and back flatter on deads thats how i fucked my lower back up bad!! I like to see the straps good call there!


 
Thanks D! I know its super hard to keep my back flat for some reason..even if im not doing deadlifts i cant keep my back flat lol..i was just practicing to get my form perfect and i will do more deadlift vids so yall can see my progress


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 7, 2012)

Am jealous she dose more then me lol


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 7, 2012)

Chino0823 said:


> Am jealous she dose more then me lol



Lol oh whateverrr Chino..come train with me, ill spot ya lol


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 7, 2012)

Lol


----------



## oufinny (Feb 7, 2012)

Looking good in the vid and nice workout.  I need to be following this along closer!


----------



## fit4life (Feb 7, 2012)

Yes great vid and determination.  Way to go!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 7, 2012)

oufinny said:


> Looking good in the vid and nice workout. I need to be following this along closer!


 


fit4life said:


> Yes nice vid and great log.


 
Thanks guys, glad y'all like it so far 
Im only getting started so please stick around


----------



## PurePersian (Feb 7, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> DAY 21/BACK
> 
> warmup
> lat pulldown-55x15,65x12,75x10
> ...


 !! This Was Great!! I love How you got your man there to help you with form. Great job to both of you!! Right when I was thinking your back, He goes "Straighten your back" Lol Perfect!
You both keep it up!!
On the topic of var though I sware the longer you do it the better it gets!! lol. I usually run it for a few months and it gets crazy clean mass by the end.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 7, 2012)

PurePersian said:


> !! This Was Great!! I love How you got your man there to help you with form. Great job to both of you!! Right when I was thinking your back, He goes "Straighten your back" Lol Perfect!
> You both keep it up!!
> On the topic of var though I sware the longer you do it the better it gets!! lol. I usually run it for a few months and it gets crazy clean mass by the end.


 
Yeah i couldnt do it without him, im his workout partner as well and i push his ass hard lol just ask him. I have a issue with keeping my back flat but i *WILL* fix it, im very determined. I agree i am very impressed already with this var and i know if i do a few cycles of it i will be pretty damn close to my OVERALL goal. Thanks so much PurePersian..its nice to have your support!


----------



## Getbig2 (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice video!! Thats some good weight!


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 8, 2012)

Good stuff their telling you. And she got mr juice for a Trainer


----------



## unclem (Feb 8, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Yeah i couldnt do it without him, im his workout partner as well and i push his ass hard lol just ask him. I have a issue with keeping my back flat but i *WILL* fix it, im very determined. I agree i am very impressed already with this var and i know if i do a few cycles of it i will be pretty damn close to my OVERALL goal. Thanks so much PurePersian..its nice to have your support!


 
the form looked great, i seen no flaws, great job sista.


----------



## juicespringsteen (Feb 8, 2012)

PurePersian said:


> !! This Was Great!! I love How you got your man there to help you with form. Great job to both of you!! Right when I was thinking your back, He goes "Straighten your back" Lol Perfect!
> You both keep it up!!
> On the topic of var though I sware the longer you do it the better it gets!! lol. I usually run it for a few months and it gets crazy clean mass by the end.


 


Chino0823 said:


> Good stuff their telling you. And she got mr juice for a Trainer


 
Yea we definitely try to keep each other in line while we're training. She pushes me hard and i do the same for her. We workout well together. Now only if she was tall enough and strong enough to spot on over head presses...... hmmm lol jk


----------



## Dath (Feb 8, 2012)

juicespringsteen said:


> Yea we definitely try to keep each other in line while we're training. She pushes me hard and i do the same for her. We workout well together. Now only if she was tall enough and strong enough to spot on over head presses...... hmmm lol jk



This right here is great bro... Your a team in all aspects of life


----------



## Kleen (Feb 8, 2012)

Nice video I enjoyed it. I will echo the sentiments on the lower back you were rounding it from the start. 

A few suggestions, get deeper into the bucket when you start. By that I mean bend your legs more, and roll your hips out like they get positioned when you wear pumps. When you reach down to grab the bar you will know if you are deep enough in the bucket because you will be able to Arch your back and lock it in before you start trying to move the bar. You should be arching your back like you are trying to point your breast at the wall in front of you. If you are not deep enough in the bucket you will not be able to arch your back to that extent because you have to extend it (roll your back) just to grab the bar. 
 Put the bar down with a slight pause between reps to make sure you are in the proper position for each dead lift. The Dead portion of the name is from a dead stop IE no stored kinetic energy or rebound. Plus while perfecting the form you should concentrate on each rep like a seperate lift. 

Now I just have to compliment you on your physique, you show a lot more muscle in this video than your before pics. I am not sure what the total gain / loss is but you are making excellent progress!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 8, 2012)

unclem said:


> the form looked great, i seen no flaws, great job sista.


 
Thank you Unclem. Means alot coming from you!



juicespringsteen said:


> Yea we definitely try to keep each other in line while we're training. She pushes me hard and i do the same for her. We workout well together. Now only if she was tall enough and strong enough to spot on over head presses...... hmmm lol jk


 
lol well i cant do much about the height but im working on the strength part 



Dath said:


> This right here is great bro... Your a team in all aspects of life


 
Thanks Dath, we work GREAT together. Couldnt ask for a better workout partner



Kleen said:


> Nice video I enjoyed it. I will echo the sentiments on the lower back you were rounding it from the start.
> 
> A few suggestions, get deeper into the bucket when you start. By that I mean bend your legs more, and roll your hips out like they get positioned when you wear pumps. When you reach down to grab the bar you will know if you are deep enough in the bucket because you will be able to Arch your back and lock it in before you start trying to move the bar. You should be arching your back like you are trying to point your breast at the wall in front of you. If you are not deep enough in the bucket you will not be able to arch your back to that extent because you have to extend it (roll your back) just to grab the bar.
> Put the bar down with a slight pause between reps to make sure you are in the proper position for each dead lift. The Dead portion of the name is from a dead stop IE no stored kinetic energy or rebound. Plus while perfecting the form you should concentrate on each rep like a seperate lift.
> ...


 
Wow kleen thanks for the advice! I am working on it i promise. By the end of this log i will have it down Yes i am making great gains right now, my muscles are def more defined and fuller than before. I am very pleased already! Thanks so much!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 8, 2012)

Nice..deads are really important..I do mine w/ my legs a little more locked out and go to --either a quarter on the rack- or all the way down, using the lower back to come up and squeeze at the top and keep the movement tight..Nice intensity!! Always god to have someone right there pushing you as well...Nice job


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 8, 2012)

DAY 22/ARMS

warmup
ez bar curls-35x15,40x12,45x8
lying curls-25x15,30x10,35x6
tri. kickback-15x20,17.5x15,17.5x15
b.h DB tri ext-20x25,25x15,30x12

will do some cardio later on today


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 8, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## deadlifter405 (Feb 8, 2012)

I agree with Kleen, your physique has improved tremendously!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 8, 2012)

HOME GYM IS A MUST HAVE...


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 8, 2012)

deadlifter405 said:


> I agree with Kleen, your physique has improved tremendously!



Yeah i am noticing and feeling a big difference, once i get my BF lower i will be more pleased lol



KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> HOME GYM IS A MUST HAVE...



Yeah it def is, its much easier then going to the gym everyday lol


----------



## bigrene (Feb 8, 2012)

Nice teamwork and looking good, you got a all male fan base lol. I think the women are hating a little maybe, keep it up!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 8, 2012)

bigrene said:


> Nice teamwork and looking good, you got a all male fan base lol. I think the women are hating a little maybe, keep it up!



Lol as long as people are following along in my journey then i am happy whether they are male or female..i hope there wouldnt be any hating but if so, oh well lol..thanks!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 8, 2012)

YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## PurePersian (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey Miss, One thing on your standing curls, you ever try backing up to a wall. It helps refrain you from any rocking. Not sayin you were rocking crazy or anything I think we all have alittle rock in us on our last reps but personally I have noticed more Isolation with my back against a wall. I used to never do it but I had a buddy who kept swaring by it so I tried it one day. It was a night an day difference in intensity of the workout. Just a thought lol..

Juice!! Just get a Wooden box that she can stand on behind u.. You dont really need her to be strong on your spot.. all you need is a finger or two with the last few sets.. 
Keep it up Team Springsteen!!


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 8, 2012)

Nice good job miss juice !!! Good job Mr.juice trainer


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 8, 2012)

PurePersian said:


> Hey Miss, One thing on your standing curls, you ever try backing up to a wall. It helps refrain you from any rocking. Not sayin you were rocking crazy or anything I think we all have alittle rock in us on our last reps but personally I have noticed more Isolation with my back against a wall. I used to never do it but I had a buddy who kept swaring by it so I tried it one day. It was a night an day difference in intensity of the workout. Just a thought lol..
> 
> Juice!! Just get a Wooden box that she can stand on behind u.. You dont really need her to be strong on your spot.. all you need is a finger or two with the last few sets..
> Keep it up Team Springsteen!!



No i never thought about doing that but will def try it out..sometimes Juice would put his hands on my back so i wouldnt rock and that def helped me. Thanks for the help


----------



## crackerjackbuff (Feb 8, 2012)

Miss you are hardcore! I love the intensity in your workouts and your body is lookin amazing, keep killing it!


----------



## juicespringsteen (Feb 8, 2012)

Chino0823 said:


> Nice good job miss juice !!! Good job Mr.juice trainer


 
Haha the credit is all hers. She trains hard and rarely needs much of a push to keep her going her hardest. Except on chest days haha YOU GOTTA TRAIN CHEST HARD TOO!!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 8, 2012)

actually tons of figure chicks...like monica brandt...dont train chest at all


----------



## fit4life (Feb 9, 2012)

yes, great job miss springsteen and juice! You all are a great team and thanks for the vids and all the other info. This is awesome to follow along and see your transformation and training. Miss Springsteen u are really getting more defined and have a great shape. Thanks guys. A new star is rising up before us


----------



## Kleen (Feb 9, 2012)

Great vids, I like the creativity of the lying cable curls. YOur shoulder caps are looking full and more defined, and even though the lighting was not playing nice you could see the mass of your triceps moving. You and my wife are built very similar and lift about the same weight too.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 9, 2012)

fit4life said:


> yes, great job miss springsteen and juice! You all are a great team and thanks for the vids and all the other info. This is awesome to follow along and see your transformation and training. Miss Springsteen u are really getting more defined and have a great shape. Thanks guys. A new star is rising up before us



 thanks! Yeah ive been noticing more definition as well, my muscles have been crazy hard and i love it lol


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 9, 2012)

Kleen said:


> Great vids, I like the creativity of the lying cable curls. YOur shoulder caps are looking full and more defined, and even though the lighting was not playing nice you could see the mass of your triceps moving. You and my wife are built very similar and lift about the same weight too.



Yeah i enjoy the lying curls, i normally just try to stick with free weights when it comes to biceps but i have a few cable exercises i like. Yeah the lighting is horrible in there but im glad you could still see some muscle. Thats cool Kleen, i always feel like my body structure is to small to get to my overall goal but im going to keep pushing till i get there.. Thanks!


----------



## Kleen (Feb 9, 2012)

No problem, and having a small structure will help make your muscles look bigger. Small joints and added muscle go a very long way toward looking bigger. My arms are only 17.25 right now flexed and 16.5 when I am ripped. However I am ALWAYS being told they look much bigger. I actually have a pretty small frame except for a barrell chest. Everything I have is compacted and thick. When I spread the lats it surprises people. A tiny frame is an awesome thing to have when building an aesthetic physique.


----------



## kbordner (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks for logging your progress. My wife started 10mg of Anavar about 2 weeks ago so we are following along closely. We are older( I am 54 my wife is 53 ) but we are some jacked up old MFs. Is your husband taking Anavar also? I am on Test E/Anavar and loving it ( 100mg/ed). Anyway we are following along doing a very similar run so we feel a part of it. BTW we are in NJ and tell Juice I saw his namesake Bruce play at my college before anyway new who he was. No one showed up so we split the money, bought a case of beer and talked all night. You look great. Enjoy your run.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 9, 2012)

Kleen said:


> No problem, and having a small structure will help make your muscles look bigger. Small joints and added muscle go a very long way toward looking bigger. My arms are only 17.25 right now flexed and 16.5 when I am ripped. However I am ALWAYS being told they look much bigger. I actually have a pretty small frame except for a barrell chest. Everything I have is compacted and thick. When I spread the lats it surprises people. A tiny frame is an awesome thing to have when building an aesthetic physique.


 
Yeah i know what ya mean, Juice tells me that all the time lol. I would much rather have a small frame than a large frame, i just didnt know if it was ideal for building muscle. 



kbordner said:


> Thanks for logging your progress. My wife started 10mg of Anavar about 2 weeks ago so we are following along closely. We are older( I am 54 my wife is 53 ) but we are some jacked up old MFs. Is your husband taking Anavar also? I am on Test E/Anavar and loving it ( 100mg/ed). Anyway we are following along doing a very similar run so we feel a part of it. BTW we are in NJ and tell Juice I saw his namesake Bruce play at my college before anyway new who he was. No one showed up so we split the money, bought a case of beer and talked all night. You look great. Enjoy your run.


 
No, he's currently using prop and tren but he's about to add in AW winny(inj and oral). Thats awesome y'all are so focused on maintaining nice physiques. I hope i am that way as i age. I would love to hear what kind of results your wife sees from her anavar run. Thanks for following along!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 9, 2012)

DAY 23/LEGS

Leg ext-45x25,55x15,70x15,
Stiff leg deads-65x15,85x12,85x12
Calf raise-warmup,130x25,105x15,80x15,60x15,35x15

I didnt feel well at all today but had to get my leg workout in..


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 9, 2012)

This isnt much but Juice taped it so just wanted to share w/ my IM family 
**yep my leg ext machine is pretty ghetto rigged, Juice made it out of an old soloflex band machine lol but it works 






YouTube Video


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 9, 2012)

Nice job but I hate legs


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 9, 2012)

I love working legs lol i like the pumped feeling but yeah it gets pretty tough


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 9, 2012)

I bet no matter what it still feels like jello the next day. For me


----------



## antonoverlord (Feb 9, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> No i never thought about doing that but will def try it out..sometimes Juice would put his hands on my back so i wouldnt rock and that def helped me. Thanks for the help


 

i agree with this tell my friend to do this all the time cause u can really waste alot of reps well not waste but u will spread it out more through ur back and shoulders not so much ur arms would for sure do this miss spring


----------



## antonoverlord (Feb 9, 2012)

man i am in love with this girl damn where do u find em like this beautiful worksout and actually has her head on straight and solid advice and outgoing not all prude and stuck up like most gorgeous girls, more women should follow your lead.  Sorry juice not trying to get up on ur kool aid lmao


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 9, 2012)

Chino0823 said:


> I bet no matter what it still feels like jello the next day. For me



Oh yeah mine too! I love it though lol



antonoverlord said:


> i agree with this tell my friend to do this all the time cause u can really waste alot of reps well not waste but u will spread it out more through ur back and shoulders not so much ur arms would for sure do this miss spring





antonoverlord said:


> man i am in love with this girl damn where do u find em like this beautiful worksout and actually has her head on straight and solid advice and outgoing not all prude and stuck up like most gorgeous girls, more women should follow your lead.  Sorry juice not trying to get up on ur kool aid lmao



Yeah i know what your saying..i will be trying that and any other advice i get, thanks so much Anton!


----------



## fit4life (Feb 9, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> This isnt much but Juice taped it so just wanted to share w/ my IM family
> **yep my leg ext machine is pretty ghetto rigged, Juice made it out of an old soloflex band machine lol but it works
> 
> 
> ...


Your quadriceps are looking lean and defined. You can see the definition coming in of the vastus lateralis(outside muscle) and vastus medialis(inside muscle) great job! As you know always exhale upon exertion and squeeze at top.  I have also found that if you keep your feet at dorsi flexion(toes up) and do some sets with feet pronated(turned in) and some sets supinated(turned out) you will isolate and hit lateralis and medialis even more.


----------



## unclem (Feb 9, 2012)

great form.


----------



## bigrene (Feb 10, 2012)

antonoverlord said:


> man i am in love with this girl damn where do u find em like this beautiful worksout and actually has her head on straight and solid advice and outgoing not all prude and stuck up like most gorgeous girls, more women should follow your lead.  Sorry juice not trying to get up on ur kool aid lmao



Absolutely^^^^^^^on another note about to go do legs myself but first I must make my famous omelette (egg,spinach,little shredded cheese and whatever choice of meat today ham) with a little oatmeal give it a try  if you haven't you'll love it! You should have Juice cook you that omelette, men tend to make a better breakfast am I right?


----------



## Pony (Feb 10, 2012)

fit4life said:


> Your quadriceps are looking lean and defined. You can see the definition coming in of the vastus lateralis(outside muscle) and vastus medialis(inside muscle) great job! As you know always exhale upon exertion and squeeze at top.  I have also found that if you keep your feet at dorsi flexion(toes up) and do some sets with feet pronated(turned in) and some sets supinated(turned out) you will isolate and hit lateralis and medialis even more.



Great advice, i like to do my calf raises like this as well.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 10, 2012)

bigrene said:


> Absolutely^^^^^^^on another note about to go do legs myself but first I must make my famous omelette (egg,spinach,little shredded cheese and whatever choice of meat today ham) with a little oatmeal give it a try if you haven't you'll love it! You should have Juice cook you that omelette, men tend to make a better breakfast am I right?


 
That sounds delicious! Yes Juice might have to hook me up lol and yeah he probably makes better breakfast than me lol



Pony said:


> Great advice, i like to do my calf raises like this as well.


 
x2


----------



## juicespringsteen (Feb 10, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> That sounds delicious! Yes Juice might have to hook me up lol and yeah he probably makes better breakfast than me lol
> 
> 
> 
> x2


 
ohhh YEAAHHH im a mean cook haha. i will make you whatever your little heart desires lol. Serious shoulder workout later today. BE READY!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 10, 2012)

DAY 24/SHOULDERS

Worked shoulders today at my gym so didnt have the time to keep track of everything as much as normal but here is run down of what i did..

shoulder press machine-didnt keep track but did 3 sets, no crazy weight
seated overhead press-45x12,55x10,55x10
lat raises-10x15,15x10,15x10
front lat raises-10x15,15x12,15x10
bent over lat raise-15x12,20x10,20x8

no abs or cardio today..not feeling too well because this damn weather keeps changing dramatically and its messing with my sinuses and throat


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 10, 2012)

Awesome discipline hope that you meet all your goals!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 11, 2012)

DAY 25/LIGHT CARDIO

Will be doing some boxing today


----------



## unclem (Feb 11, 2012)

box your butt of miss S lol.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 11, 2012)

Nice.. Boxing is where it's at.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 11, 2012)

unclem said:


> box your butt of miss S lol.



Lol yeah i will for sure  



Pittsburgh63 said:


> Nice.. Boxing is where it's at.



Yeah i love it, great cardio and alot of fun


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 11, 2012)

Here's me and Juice's "Healthy Pizza"  Its whole wheat pita bread, natural tomato paste, shredded chicken, and different cheeses. 
IT WAS GREAT


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 11, 2012)

dang that looks good


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 11, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> dang that looks good



Yeah it taste as good as it looks, will probably add some chopped peppers or something next time


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 11, 2012)

Just got done doing my boxing for the day, decided to work abs today since i missed it yesterday


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 11, 2012)

Sorry I"m just now seeing this - a couple suggestions:

1) Include acidophilus in your supplement pile - any aas or estrogen manipulator (e.g. nolva, etc.) has the tendency to promote yeast infections. Just dose as the bottle says. Its a cheap supplement and yeast infections are a pain in the ass.

2) Why only a 6 week cycle? Short cycles are more of a guy thing because of the natural test shut down. This is obviously not an issue for women. Given that Var takes 2 weeks already to really hit "full strength" you're only getting 4 more weeks out of it. Suggest you run at least 8 weeks, and more like 10-12 if you're going to bother putting your body thru the stress of the substance. The increased duration will also give your body more time to assimilate and support the gains resulting from the cycle.

Please see my write up for more info --- its great if you've got a guy helping you, but most non-estrogen-dominant people aren't up on all the different considerations for women.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...rugs-if-youre-female-helping-female-read.html


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 12, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> Sorry I"m just now seeing this - a couple suggestions:
> 
> 1) Include acidophilus in your supplement pile - any aas or estrogen manipulator (e.g. nolva, etc.) has the tendency to promote yeast infections. Just dose as the bottle says. Its a cheap supplement and yeast infections are a pain in the ass.
> 
> ...



Yeah i eat greek yogurt everyday that contains active cultures, so i have that base covered. Since its my first run i was just going to run it for 6 weeks to play it safe. I have plenty more cycles to come that i can up doses and extend the length i am on it. Ive been sick pretty much my whole cycle so far so im trying to get rid of this bug at the moment. Thanks so much for the info and that was a great read


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 12, 2012)

Yummy food


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 12, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Yeah i eat greek yogurt everyday that contains active cultures, so i have that base covered. Since its my first run i was just going to run it for 6 weeks to play it safe. I have plenty more cycles to come that i can up doses and extend the length i am on it. Ive been sick pretty much my whole cycle so far so im trying to get rid of this bug at the moment. Thanks so much for the info and that was a great read



Man, that flu bug this year. I just finished 40 days w/ it. What a pain in the behind!

FWIW, once you're into your cycle, as I said, the results will stay w/ you longer, the longer your body has time to assimilate the changes. There's no real gain in a short cycle once you're past the first couple weeks, esp at this dose.

Feel better!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 12, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> Man, that flu bug this year. I just finished 40 days w/ it. What a pain in the behind!
> 
> FWIW, once you're into your cycle, as I said, the results will stay w/ you longer, the longer your body has time to assimilate the changes. There's no real gain in a short cycle once you're past the first couple weeks, esp at this dose.
> 
> Feel better!



Thats good that you feel better. I thought my little bug was over but then it came back worse than ever. Ive been taking alot of vitamin c and v8 juice so hopefully i get better soon. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 12, 2012)

DAY 26/OFF DAY

Today is a rest day! I just got my strawberries and cream protein in, so its a good change from chocolate. I also increased my protein intake by adding 3 additional egg whites in my breakfast every morning.


----------



## deadlifter405 (Feb 12, 2012)

Hope you feel better soon!  Good to see you're still killing it in your training.  A day off should help a lot.


----------



## dgp (Feb 12, 2012)

TRAINING
I currently am doing a 5 day split. 
mon-chest
tues-back
*wed-arms*
thurs-legs
*fri-shoulders and abs*
sat-off 
sun-off
my workouts are quick, get in get out
I do cardio 5 days a week for 30-45min each session(treadmill, elliptical,HIIT)
*I will update as much as possible for each workout

I would switch your days for arms and shoulders. Your biceps are an accessory muscle to your back exercises. No matter how good your form is. You can’t change this only limit it. Switching the two would give them one more day to recover from your back day. Just an idea.  The only down side is if you have a heavy shoulder day Wed. they my be sore to hold a bar for squats the next day.  Like I said just an idea, you know your workouts better then I do.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 12, 2012)

dgp said:


> TRAINING
> I currently am doing a 5 day split.
> mon-chest
> tues-back
> ...



Yeah thats a good idea, ill switch them around next week and see how it works for me. Thanks!


----------



## fireazm (Feb 12, 2012)

great log
miss springsteen has been great in answering my ?s


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 12, 2012)

fireazm said:


> great log
> miss springsteen has been great in answering my ?s



Thanks! Glad i could help you, let me know if you have anymore questions.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 14, 2012)

DAY 27

Decided not to work chest and did some triceps since they need alot of work.

Warmup
Tri kickback-15x25,17.5x15,20x10
B.H DB tri ext- 20x25,25x15,20x15
Pushdowns-20x20,25x15,25x15

Took it easy a little bit since im still not 100% but my tri's were def pumped and they felt great.


----------



## Dath (Feb 14, 2012)

Hope you get back to 100% soon Miss Springsteen. Keep at it !


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 14, 2012)

DAY 28/BACK

Warmup
Lat pulldown-55x15,65x12,75x10
One arm row-25x15,35x12,40x10
Seated row-40x20,55x12,65x10

Again, i went easy today. Even though ive been sick, im making great progress.


----------



## deadlifter405 (Feb 14, 2012)

Almost heresy to have a back day without deadlifts.
-kidding!

Doing great! Good to see you powering your way right past the illness and getting your workout done.


----------



## fit4life (Feb 14, 2012)

Doing great and staying consistent just keep on training thru it!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 14, 2012)

deadlifter405 said:


> Almost heresy to have a back day without deadlifts.
> -kidding!
> 
> Doing great! Good to see you powering your way right past the illness and getting your workout done.



Lol yeah i know i was going to do some but i wasnt feeling up to it. Will make up for it next back day  thanks i been pushing myself like crazy and i cant wait to feel better so i can push myself even harder


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 14, 2012)

fit4life said:


> Doing great and staying consistent just keep on training thru it!



Thanks Fit! Ima keep training through it for sure!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 15, 2012)

DAY 29/BICEPS

warmup
ez bar curls-35x15,40x12,45x8
iso curls-15x15,15x15,20x10

cardio-30min

I switched up my routine this week since ive been sick and very busy lately. Also, made this workout pretty quick being that i have alot to do today but had a great workout none the less


----------



## Kleen (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey Miss, Hope you are feeling better. Nice little biceps action there.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 16, 2012)

Kleen said:


> Hey Miss, Hope you are feeling better. Nice little biceps action there.


 

Thanks Kleen! lol yeah my arms are making great improvement.


----------



## Kleen (Feb 16, 2012)

When ya gonna put up some progress pics flexing some of that new muscle? I bet there is a good amount of difference from the start to now.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 16, 2012)

Kleen said:


> When ya gonna put up some progress pics flexing some of that new muscle? I bet there is a good amount of difference from the start to now.


 
lol i will put some up soon dont worry!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 16, 2012)

DAY 30/LEGS

warmup
lunges-5x15,10x15,10x15
leg ext-45x25,60x15,75x10
squats-didnt record
stiff leg deads-didnt record

cardio-15min HIIT


----------



## bigmanjws (Feb 17, 2012)

This is a great log from the female stand point. 
It is good to see your workouts/progress, even got my lady following it here and there while she is around and im logged in. Im glad some women out there realize we all arent stupid meatheads who "pick things up and put them down".


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 17, 2012)

bigmanjws said:


> This is a great log from the female stand point.
> It is good to see your workouts/progress, even got my lady following it here and there while she is around and im logged in. Im glad some women out there realize we all arent stupid meatheads who "pick things up and put them down".



Yeah i was hoping my log will help some people out,so thats great that your lady follows along sometimes 
Oh yeah i sure as hell dont think that, i know how much dedication and hard work goes into the "bodybuilding" world. It takes way more than some steroids and muscle. You have to have that mindset and the average person doesnt. I personally love doing this and i have nothing but respect for everyone else who loves it also. Its way more than just " i lift things up and put them down" 
Thanks so much! 

Oh and i hate that damn commercial


----------



## bigmanjws (Feb 17, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Yeah i was hoping my log will help some people out,so thats great that your lady follows along sometimes
> Oh yeah i sure as hell dont think that, i know how much dedication and hard work goes into the "bodybuilding" world. It takes way more than some steroids and muscle. You have to have that mindset and the average person doesnt. I personally love doing this and i have nothing but respect for everyone else who loves it also. Its way more than just " i lift things up and put them down"
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Oh and i hate that damn commercial


 
I cant figure out who the hell wants to run a gym like that.......If you dont want to get stronger, what the fuck are you doing?


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 17, 2012)

bigmanjws said:


> I cant figure out who the hell wants to run a gym like that.......If you dont want to get stronger, what the fuck are you doing?



Lol yeah thats why its $10 a month bc its a dumbass gym. I want to blow that place up or have a bunch of big ass dudes on tren kill everyone lol


----------



## PurePersian (Feb 17, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> I want to blow that place up or have a bunch of big ass dudes on tren *kill everyone* lol


 

This is the point that we all know your gear is working hahaha


----------



## surfvs (Feb 17, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Yes it does, my libido has been high all day for about 3 days now. I am currently on mt2 that increases libido also but my libido is only super high after the mt2 injection then it goes away. So i know my libido has been super crazy bc of the anavar.


 

Just ordered Var for my wife, she went through early menopause, her Estrogen and test levels are both at Zero. We are hoping it will boost her test levels, hence boost her libido.


----------



## Dath (Feb 18, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Lol yeah thats why its $10 a month bc its a dumbass gym. I want to blow that place up or have a bunch of big ass dudes on tren kill everyone lol



Lmao !! At this^^^^
Keep up the hard work, your log is going great Miss Springsteen. It's very inspiring for people.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 18, 2012)

DAY 31/LIGHT CARDIO

I had ALOT of work to do for school so couldnt get in my shoulder workout but i did do some cardio of course 

DAY 32(MORNING)/EXTREME CARDIO

I did some crazy cardio this morning, i NEVER sweat EVER, but i today i did lol. Felt great! I will be doing my shoulder workout today since i missed yesterday.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 18, 2012)

SOME UPDATE PICS

I will take some full body and flexing pics soon, just wanted to throw these in.


----------



## ban916 (Feb 18, 2012)

Nice progress. Looking tan as well the peptide is working. =)


----------



## PurePersian (Feb 18, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> SOME UPDATE PICS
> 
> I will take some full body and flexing pics soon, just wanted to throw these in.


Awesome! Your Looking Great Miss! You have toned up nicely! Abs are looking good too! keep up the great work! Looking forward to seeing the flexing pics!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 18, 2012)

ban916 said:


> Nice progress. Looking tan as well the peptide is working. =)



Thanks! Yeah the mt2 is working great!



PurePersian said:


> Awesome! Your Looking Great Miss! You have toned up nicely! Abs are looking good too! keep up the great work! Looking forward to seeing the flexing pics!



Thank you! Yeah i have a long way to go BF wise but ill get there thats for sure! I will post some flexing soon!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 18, 2012)

DAY 31/SHOULDERS AND ABS

Warmup
Lat raise-10x15,10x10,10x8(slow sets)
Stand b.b press-45x14,45x14,50x10,55x7
Upright row-45x12,45x10,45x8
Wide grip b.o row-45x15(slow),55x11,65x8

Did a bunch of ab exercises

My shoulders were really pumped today, i pushed myself really hard and uped the weight to more than what i usually do. It was great!


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 18, 2012)

Impressive shoulder training.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 18, 2012)

MaxSeg said:


> Impressive shoulder training.



Thanks Max! I felt so strong today!


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 18, 2012)

Looks like it, nice lifts.


----------



## bigmanjws (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah the mt2 is legit!


----------



## BigBird (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey Miss S - you certainly have been putting forth the effort and your pics/gains can back that up.  Maybe I missed it while scrolling through all the pages of this thread to update myself but, have you maintained the same Var dosing protocol throughout?  Aside from that, way to go with your dieting and structured workout regiments!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 18, 2012)

BigBird said:


> Hey Miss S - you certainly have been putting forth the effort and your pics/gains can back that up.  Maybe I missed it while scrolling through all the pages of this thread to update myself but, have you maintained the same Var dosing protocol throughout?  Aside from that, way to go with your dieting and structured workout regiments!



Yeah i am still taking 10mg, ive been sick throughout this cycle so i havent wanted to up it..thanks so much BigBird, its awesome to have your support!


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 19, 2012)

looking good Miss.Your looking tanner with the MT2.Im liking how you put up videos of the progress it showes more that way.Keep it up.


----------



## btex34n88 (Feb 19, 2012)

awesome log! Var was actually my first real cycle when i was afraid of needles lol It takes awhile to see the results but you keep all of it. The melanotan II is def working well for you, very noticeable difference.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 19, 2012)

Killer progress! Looking very toned. Great detail in your log, it gets tough to keep it updated like that


----------



## unclem (Feb 19, 2012)

btex34n88 said:


> awesome log! Var was actually my first real cycle when i was afraid of needles lol It takes awhile to see the results but you keep all of it. The melanotan II is def working well for you, very noticeable difference.


 
 your hugh brother, not gay but nice picture. good work miss S, keep up the great work, i can see the denseity and seperation on your muscles ,keep it up.


----------



## sgk55135 (Feb 19, 2012)

Where are the videos of progress? I have been following the anavar and mt2 log because my girl is running the same.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 19, 2012)

btex34n88 said:


> awesome log! Var was actually my first real cycle when i was afraid of needles lol It takes awhile to see the results but you keep all of it. The melanotan II is def working well for you, very noticeable difference.


 
lol yeah i hear ya, im scared of IM injections but im happy with the results so far and they can only get better. Thanks im loving the mt2 as well! 



D-Lats said:


> Killer progress! Looking very toned. Great detail in your log, it gets tough to keep it updated like that


 
Yeah it gets pretty tough to keep up with it but im trying lol..videos are the hardest to keep up with but i will have some new stuff coming soon. Thanks D!



unclem said:


> your hugh brother, not gay but nice picture. good work miss S, keep up the great work, i can see the denseity and seperation on your muscles ,keep it up.


 
 yeah im noticing a bit more muscle seperation especially in my legs but i got alot more BF to shed. Thanks!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 19, 2012)

aminoman74 said:


> looking good Miss.Your looking tanner with the MT2.Im liking how you put up videos of the progress it showes more that way.Keep it up.


 
Thanks Amino! Mt2 is amazing and will be getting more of course  I wil be having some more vids up.


----------



## juicespringsteen (Feb 19, 2012)

Keep up the good work, and yea the pictures dont do your progress much justice. You look much better in person haha


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 19, 2012)

sgk55135 said:


> Where are the videos of progress? I have been following the anavar and mt2 log because my girl is running the same.


shes got a ton of vids compared to most journals....buncha pics..what are you talking about...bar none best journal on the board


----------



## bigmanjws (Feb 19, 2012)

juicespringsteen said:


> Keep up the good work, and yea the pictures dont do your progress much justice. You look much better in person haha



Speaking for more than just myself when I say, Jealous bro! 
 good for you


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 19, 2012)

juicespringsteen said:


> Keep up the good work, and yea the pictures dont do your progress much justice. You look much better in person haha



 thanks sweetheart!



KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> shes got a ton of vids compared to most journals....buncha pics..what are you talking about...bar none best journal on the board



Thanks KOS, thats great to hear!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 19, 2012)

DAY 32/CARDIO

15min of incline treadmill. 

Got 2 bday parties to go to today so going to skip on the weight training. No cake for me  lol


----------



## Kleen (Feb 19, 2012)

Pics looks great, awesome workouts and progress. Keep killing it Miss!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 19, 2012)

Kleen said:


> Pics looks great, awesome workouts and progress. Keep killing it Miss!



Thanks Kleen! Ima keep killing it i promise lol!


----------



## lymbo (Feb 20, 2012)

You're look'n good  I havent ck in.. in a while ..way to go MS


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 20, 2012)

lymbo said:


> You're look'n good  I havent ck in.. in a while ..way to go MS



Thanks Lymbo!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 20, 2012)

DAY 33/COMPOUND EXERCISES

warmup
incline bench-55x15,65x10,65x8,65x8
dips-bwx10, bw+10lbx6, bw+10lbx5, bwx4(fail)
squats-warmup,95x15,115x15,135x15,165x6
leg ext-35x20(slow),60x20,75x13,85x10

I didnt want to work chest today, so i did a group of compound movements. I was so exhausted after and it felt great.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 20, 2012)

I had a chicken and spinach tortilla wrap for dinner


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 21, 2012)

Doing some back today, after yesterdays workout im super pumped to get back in the gym


----------



## BigBird (Feb 21, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Doing some back today, after yesterdays workout im super pumped to get back in the gym


 
Once we get into that "zone" it seems as if our whole day revolves around that much anticipated next gym session!  lol for better or worse...

It's a psychological battle if something comes up and I have to miss a regularly scheduled workout.  My wife feels more or less the same way now that she has gotten a taste of the endorphins and other warm fuzzy feelings, etc that consistent workouts produce!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 21, 2012)

BigBird said:


> Once we get into that "zone" it seems as if our whole day revolves around that much anticipated next gym session!  lol for better or worse...
> 
> It's a psychological battle if something comes up and I have to miss a regularly scheduled workout.  My wife feels more or less the same way now that she has gotten a taste of the endorphins and other warm fuzzy feelings, etc that consistent workouts produce!



Yeah i feel the same way. If im not feeling well enough or i get to busy and miss a workout, i feel horrible. I cant stop thinking about the next time i workout lol i love the feeling i get when im in the gym and after im done the workout.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 21, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Yeah i feel the same way. If im not feeling well enough or i get to busy and miss a workout, i feel horrible. I cant stop thinking about the next time i workout lol i love the feeling i get when im in the gym and after im done the workout.


 
That mindset has served you quite well.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 21, 2012)

Madmann said:


> That mindset has served you quite well.



Thanks Madmann! I sure hope it gets me to my main goal one day


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 21, 2012)

DAY 34/CARDIO

Speaking of missing a workout...i had to miss todays workout bc Juice possibly has 4 infections and i had/have to take care of him. I will be doing cardio today and i will make up for this workout during the weekend, no worries.


----------



## Kleen (Feb 21, 2012)

Get better Juice! Way to have your man's back Miss!!!


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 21, 2012)

Mr juice hope things are good bro


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Feb 21, 2012)

Look'n good I wanna run anavar with winny but too afraid of it getting taken at customs


Sent from Tebows asshole
 using Tapatalk


----------



## juicespringsteen (Feb 21, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> DAY 34/CARDIO
> 
> Speaking of missing a workout...i had to miss todays workout bc Juice possibly has 4 infections and i had/have to take care of him. I will be doing cardio today and i will make up for this workout during the weekend, no worries.


 


Kleen said:


> Get better Juice! Way to have your man's back Miss!!!


 


Chino007 said:


> Mr juice hope things are good bro


 
Thanks brothers. I will be alright. Not sure if its actual infection or just severe irritation from shooting suspension in virgin muscle but my biceps and triceps are red and inflamed pretty bad. Taking a regimen of amoxicillin just to play it safe. I hate missing workout but the pain has been too much. I really feel bad cuz i feel like im holding back Miss but we'll be back to it soon whether im there to spot or not.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 21, 2012)

*I only have about a week left for this cycle and it will be the craziest week ever. I will push myself like NEVER before. I will be taking a break for 6 weeks then will start another cycle  i will continue to log in this journal for my whole journey to my MAIN goal, so it will be very interesting*.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Feb 21, 2012)

thanks for the PM, makes the ordering decision easier. just gotta figure out now how much i wanna run per week


----------



## Dath (Feb 22, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> *I only have about a week left for this cycle and it will be the craziest week ever. I will push myself like NEVER before. I will be taking a break for 6 weeks then will start another cycle  i will continue to log in this journal for my whole journey to my MAIN goal, so it will be very interesting*.



Get after it Miss Springsteen!! Everyone's enjoyed your log and following along with you on your journey.


----------



## deadlifter405 (Feb 22, 2012)

What is your main goal Miss Springsteen?  

I see unlimited potential for you so you can go quite far if you want to.


----------



## Kleen (Feb 22, 2012)

Good luck with this coming week hope you are able to kill it.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 22, 2012)

Dath said:


> Get after it Miss Springsteen!! Everyone's enjoyed your log and following along with you on your journey.


 
Thanks Dath, i hope everyone continues to follow 



deadlifter405 said:


> What is your main goal Miss Springsteen?
> 
> I see unlimited potential for you so you can go quite far if you want to.


 
My main goal looks something like this..









Thanks DL! 



Kleen said:


> Good luck with this coming week hope you are able to kill it.


 
Thanks Kleen, oh yeah ima kill it lol


----------



## Kleen (Feb 22, 2012)

Yeah she is easily one of my favs great goal!


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Feb 22, 2012)

pics?


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 22, 2012)

pitbullguy0101 said:


> pics?


 

of what?


----------



## BigBird (Feb 22, 2012)

U sure you wanna have _*that*_ physique??  Just my opinion of course but that's a little too vascular.  It's possible to look way better than that w/out such an extreme hard veiny appearance.  Not trying to sound like an old school jerk but a Miss Fitness-type with a somewhat smoother "nicer" physique is much more becoming and sexier than a Miss Bodybuilder Vascular Hard as concrete physique.  However, to each his/her own and it's all a matter of personal preference.  I hope you dont' hate me Miss!!  lol


----------



## oufinny (Feb 22, 2012)

That is an aggressive goal Miss but you definitely have the drive to do it.  I am sure if you get that lean fitness modeling would be an option for you with your looks.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 22, 2012)

BigBird said:


> U sure you wanna have _*that*_ physique?? Just my opinion of course but that's a little too vascular. It's possible to look way better than that w/out such an extreme hard veiny appearance. Not trying to sound like an old school jerk but a Miss Fitness-type with a somewhat smoother "nicer" physique is much more becoming and sexier than a Miss Bodybuilder Vascular Hard as concrete physique. However, to each his/her own and it's all a matter of personal preference. I hope you dont' hate me Miss!! lol


 
Yeah i know what ya mean.Yeah she is only 110lb contest weight and 120lb off season. I wasnt so focused on the vascularity part of her, i think her size is really nice. Although i am a very vascular person, so i dont think i could avoid that. I already have veins all throughout my arms/legs and im nowhere near my BF % goal. I also dont like her legs to much so i would want bigger legs than her. lol i also LOVE Larissa Reis body and thats also a nice/aggressive goal for me. I dont hate you BigBird, i respect what you have to say. Thanks 



oufinny said:


> That is an aggressive goal Miss but you definitely have the drive to do it. I am sure if you get that lean fitness modeling would be an option for you with your looks.


 
Thanks Finny!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 22, 2012)

DAY 35/ARMS

warmup
ezbar curls-35x15,40x10,45x10
hammer curls-17.5x10(slow),20x8,20x6
kick backs-15x20,17.5x12,17.5x10
skullcrushers-35x10,35x10,40x6

SUPERSET:
lying curls-25x15,25x15
tri pushdowns-25x15,25x15

cardio-30min


----------



## fit4life (Feb 22, 2012)

deadlifter405 said:


> What is your main goal Miss Springsteen?
> 
> I see unlimited potential for you so you can go quite far if you want to.


^^^ This! Unlimited potential! You have the IT factor, "something special" Well keep on pumping it up Miss S and striving toward your goals. Damn killer arm workout bet u were pumped.


----------



## btex34n88 (Feb 23, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Thanks Dath, i hope everyone continues to follow
> 
> 
> 
> My main goal looks something like this..


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 23, 2012)

^^thanks btex, yeah i know she is awesome!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 23, 2012)

fit4life said:


> ^^^ This! Unlimited potential! You have the IT factor, "something special" Well keep on pumping it up Miss S and striving toward your goals. Damn killer arm workout bet u were pumped.



Thanks so much! I am very determined to get to my goal and it WILL happen lol..oh yeah my arms were really pumped, it was great


----------



## btex34n88 (Feb 23, 2012)

That picture is now my desktop background at work


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 23, 2012)

btex34n88 said:


> That picture is now my desktop background at work


 
 Yeah i have a different picture of her as my phone background


----------



## btex34n88 (Feb 23, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Yeah i have a different picture of her as my phone background


 
My coworker saw it and said it was discusting, i kicked him out of my office. I havent done much work today


----------



## btex34n88 (Feb 23, 2012)

Whats her name? Does anyone sponsor her yet...i assume so


----------



## juicespringsteen (Feb 23, 2012)

btex34n88 said:


> Whats her name? Does anyone sponsor her yet...i assume so


 
Pauline Nordin. Yeah ive seen her in a magazine ad before so i think she is sponsored


----------



## btex34n88 (Feb 23, 2012)

juicespringsteen said:


> Pauline Nordin. Yeah ive seen her in a magazine ad before so i think she is sponsored


 
Yeah lol i looked her up, guess AST sports nutrition has her


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 24, 2012)

DAY 36/CARDIO

15min of cardio on the ellptical(high resistance then low resistance super fast)

I had to miss my leg day but will work them tomorrow! 

DAY 37/SHOULDERS AND ABS

warmup
lat raise-10x15,10x11,10x10
standing BB press-45x14,45x14,55x9,60x8
upright row-45x12,45x10,45x8
wide grip b.o row-45x15,65x8,65x6

alot of ab exercises

15-30ming cardio(ellptical)


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 25, 2012)

DAY 38/LEGS

warmup
squats-95x15,115x15(slow),135x15,165x9
lunges-10lb(in each arm)x15,10lbx15,25lbx8
leg ext-35x20(slow),50x15,60x14,70x12,80x10
calf raise-warmup,140lbx20,140x20,165x15,165x12,165x12

cardio-15min on treadmill

BOOM! felt great today! legs were crazy pumped and my calves were looking very defined!


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 26, 2012)

Bump


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 26, 2012)

btex34n88 said:


> Yeah lol i looked her up, guess AST sports nutrition has her



Hmmm, I like AST but they are pricey.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 26, 2012)

My legs and glutes are SOOOOO sore from yesterdays workout. Feels awesome!


----------



## deadlifter405 (Feb 26, 2012)

That's the feeling of a good workout! 

I love that feeling, either legs are nice and sore or my entire back or chest/delts/tris.  Almost as good as the how they feel during the workout itself.


----------



## Kleen (Feb 26, 2012)

Amen, I am enjoying a case of the "get ups" after squatting yesterday too. As in Oh sh*t I have to get up now...


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 26, 2012)

deadlifter405 said:


> That's the feeling of a good workout!
> 
> I love that feeling, either legs are nice and sore or my entire back or chest/delts/tris. Almost as good as the how they feel during the workout itself.


 
Yeah it was amazing, the pumps ive been getting are ridiculous. My glutes are getting harder but i have alot more fat to get off. Unfortunately i hold most of my fat in my thighs and butt lol



Kleen said:


> Amen, I am enjoying a case of the "get ups" after squatting yesterday too. As in Oh sh*t I have to get up now...


 
lol yeah i have to walk up and down stairs so its a pain in the ass. Walking up the stairs is some what easy but walking down the stairs is difficult


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 26, 2012)

DAY 39/BACK

warmup
lat pulldown-55x15(slow),70x12,80x10,80x8
one arm row-25x15,35x10,40x8
seated row-45x15,60x13,75x7
lat pullover(upper pulley)-25x7,25x7,25x7
deads-Had to pass on these today, back pumps were horrible. So i will do them tomorrow after i take my taurine 

All in all i felt awesome today! Really feeling the anavar now and its great..i was going to end this cycle on the 29th but decided to stop on the 7th instead.


----------



## juicespringsteen (Feb 26, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> My legs and glutes are SOOOOO sore from yesterdays workout. Feels awesome!


 
They better be sore after squatting all that weight yesterday lol. that was pretty awesome


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Feb 26, 2012)

keep up the good work.


----------



## unclem (Feb 27, 2012)

miss springsteen, if you are just about to collapse try counting the reps backwards. keep up the great work miss S. your a tiger at our beautiful sport and great help from your boyfriend. great work juice. keep at miss S. you got a pm at fitnessgeared.


----------



## unclem (Feb 27, 2012)

miss S i just looked at how much you can squat, holly fuck, thats alot for warmup. i fx my femur so i can do 135 lbs and your doing more themn me lol. keep it up girl, ur a person i love to have in our sport.


----------



## BigBird (Feb 27, 2012)

When Miss S squats, she doesn't raise herself from the ground, she pushes the Earth away from her body!!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 27, 2012)

unclem said:


> miss S i just looked at how much you can squat, holly fuck, thats alot for warmup. i fx my femur so i can do 135 lbs and your doing more themn me lol. keep it up girl, ur a person i love to have in our sport.


 
Thanks  Yeah i been really pushing myself to the limit. Its awesome knowing i have everyones support 



BigBird said:


> When Miss S squats, she doesn't raise herself from the ground, she pushes the Earth away from her body!!


 
lol thanks BigBird  i felt like a beast lol


----------



## Madmann (Feb 27, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> My legs and glutes are SOOOOO sore from yesterdays workout. Feels awesome!


 
A good bet its looks awesome as well. Can't wait to see.


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 27, 2012)

Great work Miss S!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 27, 2012)

Madmann said:


> A good bet its looks awesome as well. Can't wait to see.


 



MaxSeg said:


> Great work Miss S!


 
Thanks guys!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 27, 2012)

My homemade preworkout protein bar:





^^ingredients^^




^^looks like crap but its amazing  ^^

Salmon salad 






That protein bar isnt a good cutting snack but i just wanted to make them


----------



## deadlifter405 (Feb 27, 2012)

That looks so good!


----------



## BigBird (Feb 28, 2012)

Holy Mary Mother of God - that Salmon salad looks great!


----------



## lymbo (Feb 28, 2012)

i see its going well MS...cant wait to see some pic updates..keep it tight


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 28, 2012)

deadlifter405 said:


> That looks so good!



Yeah its soooo good, that little chomp smiley is funny lol



BigBird said:


> Holy Mary Mother of God - that Salmon salad looks great!



Yeah ifs my favorite meal right now. Cant eat to much salmon in a day but i make some good stuff with chicken as well



lymbo said:


> i see its going well MS...cant wait to see some pic updates..keep it tight



Yeah its going great, thanks Lymbo!


----------



## vannesb (Feb 28, 2012)

Keep killing it! I have no doubt you will reach your goals!!!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 28, 2012)

DAY 40/CARDIO

25min on the ellpitical(high resistance)

DAY 41/SHOULDERS AND ABS

warmup
lat raise-10x15,12.5x10,15x7
front raise-12.5x10,12.5x9,12.5x9
wide grip bent over row-50x15,65x10,65x10
stand DB press-20x12,20x12,25x10,30x5

ab exercises
cardio-30min on ellpitical


----------



## Kleen (Feb 28, 2012)

Very nice work! Some great numbers there nice DB presses too!


----------



## fsoe (Feb 28, 2012)

*wow*

You are one sexy lady !!! 

Good looking and loves to train hard = sexy


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Feb 28, 2012)

GOod luck! Looks like you know what your doing. Keep it up!


----------



## Dath (Feb 29, 2012)

Kleen said:


> Very nice work! Some great numbers there nice DB presses too!



^^^Was thinking the same thing with DB presses.
Keep up the good work Miss Springsteen


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 29, 2012)

DAY 42/ARMS

warmup
barbell curls-45x10,45x8,50x4
hammer curls-15x15,15x15,20x7(slow)
b.h DB tri ext-20x20,30x15,35x10
dips-bwx12,bwx10,bw+10x6,bwx5

SUPERSET
lying curls-25x12,25x12
tri pushdown-25x12,25x12

cardio-25min


----------



## fit4life (Feb 29, 2012)

Keep killing it....... Thats a solid arm workout! Do you like to do the supersets at end to finish it up to get pumped to the max? Keep it up Miss S!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 29, 2012)

fit4life said:


> Keep killing it....... Thats a solid arm workout! Do you like to do the supersets at end to finish it up to get pumped to the max? Keep it up Miss S!


 
Yeah it gives me a great pump and its also a little bit of cardio. Thanks!


----------



## fit4life (Feb 29, 2012)

oh cool.  NICE!


----------



## oufinny (Feb 29, 2012)

Miss S you move some weight girl, surely that is impressive to watch.  Great log by the way, are you noticing changes like you hoped?


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 29, 2012)

oufinny said:


> Miss S you move some weight girl, surely that is impressive to watch. Great log by the way, are you noticing changes like you hoped?


 
I am definitely seeing and feeling changes, Thanks so much Finny!


----------



## RockShawn (Mar 1, 2012)

Keep at it Miss!  Your killin it!!!  Workout looking great. Glad you're seeing results.


----------



## Kleen (Mar 1, 2012)

As usual your workouts are very impressive!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 1, 2012)

RockShawn said:


> Keep at it Miss! Your killin it!!! Workout looking great. Glad you're seeing results.


 


Kleen said:


> As usual your workouts are very impressive!


 
Thanks fellas!


----------



## Madmann (Mar 1, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Thanks fellas!


 
What is your favorite muscle to train anyway? And cardio exercise?


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 1, 2012)

Madmann said:


> What is your favorite muscle to train anyway? And cardio exercise?


 
I would have to say legs are my favorite to train. I really love training everything but chest. I mostly do all my cardio on my ellpitical but i sometimes switch it up and do the treadmill


----------



## Madmann (Mar 1, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> I would have to say legs are my favorite to train.  I mostly do all my cardio on my ellpitical but i sometimes switch it up and do the treadmill


 
Cool.

Did you ever use them often as an athlete?



Miss Springsteen said:


> I really love training everything but chest.


 
Why is that? And do you really have to train it?

I would say don't if its that much of a drag.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 1, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Cool.
> 
> Did you ever use them often as an athlete?
> 
> ...


 
No i never played any sports except softball when i was like 8 lol, my legs have always been genetically strong.

I just never enjoyed working chest, i have a pretty weak chest and i personally dont see a point in training it for me. I do enjoy some exercises that involve chest like dips, incline bench, close grip bench but i dont make it a point to train it as i do every other muscle


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 1, 2012)

DAY 43/CARDIO

My body really needed a rest day. I was going to work legs but didnt want to do it if i couldnt put my all into it. I will work them tomorrow instead


----------



## unclem (Mar 2, 2012)

you need a rest day once in awhile miss.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 3, 2012)

DAY 44/LEGS

I worked legs yesterday but i didnt record it, i didnt do squats as heavy as normal. I just did lighter weight but i went SUPER low and did a ton of reps. I am sore today so im pleased 

DAY 45/CARDIO

I think im going to do some skating today, i recently got some new skates so im going to test them out


----------



## MaxSeg (Mar 3, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> DAY 44/LEGS
> 
> I worked legs yesterday but i didnt record it, i didnt do squats as heavy as normal. I just did lighter weight but i went SUPER low and did a ton of reps. I am sore today so im pleased
> 
> ...



Great work, got work in when you didnt want to. Discipline, nice!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 4, 2012)

DAY 46/BACK

Warmup
Decline cable pullover-25x10,25x10,30x5(slow)
Seated row-45x20,60x12,80x8
Rev grip pulldown-50x15,70x10,70x8,80x7
Deads-light weight(no heavier than 85) did a bunch of reps w/ super strict form
Calf raises-w.u.,70x20,105x20,140x15,165x10,165x8

Cardio-25min on elliptical


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 4, 2012)

SOME UPDATE PICS

I took these 2 days ago for the GBN contest but I wanted to share them in my log. My official AFTER pics for this log will have more flexing pics dont worry


----------



## redz (Mar 4, 2012)

Looking good


----------



## sassy69 (Mar 4, 2012)

Good work!


----------



## fit4life (Mar 4, 2012)

Looking good Miss!


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 4, 2012)

what he said^


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 4, 2012)

redz said:


> Looking good





sassy69 said:


> Good work!





fit4life said:


> Looking good Miss!





Eiserner Hahn said:


> what he said^



Thanks everyone!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 4, 2012)

Congrats!!! You look great!!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks Pitt! 

My back is sore already! I felt really strong today and did alot more weight then i normally do. Ive been in the mindset not to be afraid of the weight and just go for it! Its been working great


----------



## deadlifter405 (Mar 4, 2012)

You're showing a true body transformation! 

I'm seeing a nice increase in lean body mass and a noticeable reduction in body fat too, well done.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 4, 2012)

deadlifter405 said:


> You're showing a true body transformation!
> 
> I'm seeing a nice increase in lean body mass and a noticeable reduction in body fat too, well done.



 thanks DL, i checked my BF% 2 days ago and it said i was down to 15%. I am also still maintaining my weight at 110 so im very pleased right now


----------



## Getbig2 (Mar 4, 2012)

Good job! I can see your alot more tone, keep up the good work!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 4, 2012)

Getbig2 said:


> Good job! I can see your alot more tone, keep up the good work!



Thanks alot! I appreciate it!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 5, 2012)

DAY 47/SHOULDERS AND ABS

Lat raise-10x15,15x10,15x10
Front lat raise-15x12,15x10,15x8
DB press-20x15,25x10,30x8
Wide grip bent over row-45x15,65x12,70x10

Ab exercises
Cardio-30min on elliptical


----------



## trueloveisheavy (Mar 5, 2012)

WOW! look amazing


----------



## BP2000 (Mar 5, 2012)

Looking good Miss.


----------



## lymbo (Mar 6, 2012)

I'll drink a protein shake to this way to go...very inspiring


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 6, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> Looking good Miss.



Thanks BP!



lymbo said:


> I'll drink a protein shake to this way to go...very inspiring



thanks so much Lymbo! That means alot


----------



## ban916 (Mar 6, 2012)

I can tell a big diff in the new pics. Look great girl!! Your midsection leaned up a lot. Keep at it.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 6, 2012)

Awesome progress


----------



## gamma (Mar 6, 2012)

yeah and about 10x darker


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 7, 2012)

ban916 said:


> I can tell a big diff in the new pics. Look great girl!! Your midsection leaned up a lot. Keep at it.


 


~RaZr~ said:


> Awesome progress


 
Thanks Ban and RaZr! Im glad yall can see my progress and its not just my imagination lol 



gamma said:


> yeah and about 10x darker


 
Thanks, i thank PepSource mt2 for my tan


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 7, 2012)

DAY 48/QUADS

warmup
close stance squat-95x15,95x15,95x15,95x15,95x15(very low squats/high rep)
leg ext-60x15,75x15,80x10,80x10(focusing on negatives)
lunges-10lb(each arm)x15,10x15,20x10

cardio-30min on elliptical(switches from high to low resistance every minute)

DAY 49/ARMS

warmup
hammer curls-15x15,15x12,20x10,20x10
lower cable curls-20x15,25x10,30x6
dips-bwx15,bwx15,bwx15
one arm DB skullcrusher-10x15,10x12,10x10

SUPERSET
lying curls-25x12,30x10,35x6
tri pushdown-25x12,30x12,35x6

cardio-30min elliptical


----------



## Kleen (Mar 8, 2012)

Nice work as always Miss. How is the physique coming along the numbers all look good.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 8, 2012)

Kleen said:


> Nice work as always Miss. How is the physique coming along the numbers all look good.


 
Physique is coming along great! I am very satisified right now, once this cycle ends i will be running a cycle of PepSource ipam all the way until my next Anavar cycle. Thanks Kleen


----------



## Kleen (Mar 8, 2012)

Sounds good are you running Mod GRF with it or jut by itself? If running by itself I would do 3 doses per day, if running with Mod GRF then you can get good results from the 2 a day. Even if you can run the Mod GRF at only 100mcg / and Ipa higher it will make a huge difference. 

I am about to hit up the peptide trifecta of DES 1,3 preworkout, Lr3 a few hours post workout and Peg MGF the following day. Add in a little bit of test and some EPI-V and I will be swole and cut in no time...


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 8, 2012)

Kleen said:


> Sounds good are you running Mod GRF with it or jut by itself? If running by itself I would do 3 doses per day, if running with Mod GRF then you can get good results from the 2 a day. Even if you can run the Mod GRF at only 100mcg / and Ipa higher it will make a huge difference.
> 
> I am about to hit up the peptide trifecta of DES 1,3 preworkout, Lr3 a few hours post workout and Peg MGF the following day. Add in a little bit of test and some EPI-V and I will be swole and cut in no time...



Im just going to run it by itself and yeah i planned on doing 3 doses a day. After this anavar cycle ends im going to try to get as lean as possible while trying to maintain muscle. Sounds like you know what you doing, good luck and let me know how everything goes


----------



## Kleen (Mar 8, 2012)

I had good results with 100mcg 3 times a day on the IPA. Dropped weight, toned up, better recovery, and a little added muscle. I know I gained more muscle with the IPA and Mod Combo it was obvious. I am definitely holding a little new muscle from it.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 8, 2012)

Kleen said:


> I had good results with 100mcg 3 times a day on the IPA. Dropped weight, toned up, better recovery, and a little added muscle. I know I gained more muscle with the IPA and Mod Combo it was obvious. I am definitely holding a little new muscle from it.



Cool sounds awesome! Ill probably add some Mod next time i take it.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 8, 2012)

DAY 50/CARDIO

20min on elliptical in the morning

30min on elliptical before bed

*im running my cycle a little longer than expected because unfortunately im bloated. I didnt want to take my after pics while i am like this lol


----------



## bigmanjws (Mar 9, 2012)

Great log, you can def see the results of the var and the mt2! There are def cuts and lines noticably showing up threw out the pictures. Keep up the hard work.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 9, 2012)

bigmanjws said:


> Great log, you can def see the results of the var and the mt2! There are def cuts and lines noticably showing up threw out the pictures. Keep up the hard work.



Thanks  i cant post my after pics until my bloat goes down some


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 9, 2012)

DAY 51/SHOULDERS

Warmup
Stand bb press-45x15,55x10,55x10
Lat raise-10x12,15x10,15x8
Front raise-10x10,15x8,15x8
Wide grip bent over row-65x10,65x10,65x8

Couldnt do as much weight as normal bc my left shoulder has been giving me problems, i hope its nothing to serious. Going to be giving them a rest for a while


----------



## vannesb (Mar 9, 2012)

Nice log looks good!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 10, 2012)

UPDATE

Decided to take my after pics this morning. I am still a little bloated but not as bad as a few days ago. Today was the last day of my cycle and i will be starting pepsource ipam. I also im going to try to get my log turned into a journal and moved to the online journal section. I will continue to update pics and i will log whatever i use on my journey. I will be posting the pics soon...


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 10, 2012)

TIME IS FINALLY HERE GUYS

Cycle is over and here are my ending stats w/ my starting stats in ():

WEIGHT: 110lb (stayed the same)
BF%: 15% (18%)
ARMS: 12 1/8 (11 1/2)
CHEST: 33 (36)
WAIST: 25 (26)
HIPS: 35 1/2 (36 1/2)
QUADS: 20 3/4 (19)
CALVES: 13 1/2 (13 1/4)

HERE IS SOME RANDOM AFTER PICS


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 10, 2012)

BEFORE/AFTER PICS


----------



## TexHD (Mar 10, 2012)

Great job from beginning to end. Congrats!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 10, 2012)

TexHD said:


> Great job from beginning to end. Congrats!



Thanks Tex!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 10, 2012)

Wish I got half the results in definition you achieved from my cycle.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 10, 2012)

could do well in the bikini division
no schmoe here


improvements in bodyfat%, back and thigh muscularity is obvious


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 10, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> Wish I got half the results in definition you achieved from my cycle.



Thanks CK! 



KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> could do well in the bikini division
> no schmoe here
> 
> 
> improvements in bodyfat%, back and thigh muscularity is obvious



Thanks KOS! I would love to get on stage one day but im going to wait till i look my best of course. Glad you see my improvements!


----------



## BFHammer (Mar 10, 2012)

If you wait till your at your "best" you might find a reason to not compete.  Just get out there and do it!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 10, 2012)

BFHammer said:


> If you wait till your at your "best" you might find a reason to not compete.  Just get out there and do it!



Yeah i know what ya mean. I just meant body fat wise. I would want to be super lean if i competed. 
Thanks BF!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 10, 2012)

BACK

One arm row-30x15,40x10,40x10
Lat pulldown-60x10,60x10,60x10(did light weight bc my left shoulder was bothering me)
Seated row-60x15,70x10,80x8
DB pullover-25x20,30x15,40x10
Deads-didnt record but i only went up to 105

Going out to eat with Juice, we going to treat ourselves with some steak


----------



## lymbo (Mar 11, 2012)

Way nice...you got it way to go..stay on it


----------



## GH Consigliere (Mar 11, 2012)

Good job!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 11, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Yeah i know what ya mean. I just meant body fat wise. I would want to be super lean if i competed.
> Thanks BF!


 

bikini girls are not super lean


you are pretty close


----------



## MaxSeg (Mar 11, 2012)

Awesome progress Miss, great job!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 11, 2012)

lymbo said:


> Way nice...you got it way to go..stay on it



 i will def stay on it! Thanks!



Chino007 said:


> Good job!!



Thanks Chino! 



KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> bikini girls are not super lean
> 
> 
> you are pretty close



I personally wouldnt want to compete in bikini, it would be a nice start but im going for fitness. Im going to drop down to about 12% since i know i have alot of unwanted fat. thanks KOS!



MaxSeg said:


> Awesome progress Miss, great job!



Thanks Max!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 11, 2012)

fitness?

you got a gymnastics back ground?


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 11, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> fitness?
> 
> you got a gymnastics back ground?



I meant figure, my mistake


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 11, 2012)

Yeah she looks great, but i dont want any pics clutering up my thread when its not needed. I would like it removed. Thanks


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 11, 2012)

FIRST DOSE OF PEPTIDE SOURCE IPAM TODAY

Will be running it all the way until next cycle
100mcg 3x a day (morning/preworkout/before bed)


----------



## BFHammer (Mar 11, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> FIRST DOSE OF PEPTIDE SOURCE IPAM TODAY
> 
> Will be running it all the way until next cycle
> 100mcg 3x a day (morning/preworkout/before bed)


Why not during?


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 11, 2012)

BFHammer said:


> Why not during?



Im just running it inbetween to help aid in fat loss and to stay in a more anabolic state


----------



## Dath (Mar 11, 2012)

*Great work*

Its quite obvious the changes you've made Miss Springsteen...definition in your  back, bf%, mt2. It all shows from your hard work! You should be very pleased. 
Cliche lol - but keep on it.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 12, 2012)

Dath said:


> Its quite obvious the changes you've made Miss Springsteen...definition in your  back, bf%, mt2. It all shows from your hard work! You should be very pleased.
> Cliche lol - but keep on it.



Thanks! Im very pleased and excited to get closer to my goal 
Trust me i will keep at it!


----------



## oufinny (Mar 12, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> BEFORE/AFTER PICS



You have made great progress and should be proud of yourself!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 12, 2012)

CHEST

Warmup
Incline bench-55x10,65x10,75x10
Pec deck-25x15,30x12,40x12,40x10
Dips-bwx12,bwx12,bwx12
Pushups-15,15,15

Cardio-25min on elliptical


----------



## BFHammer (Mar 12, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Im just running it inbetween to help aid in fat loss and to stay in a more anabolic state


Understood.  I'll stay on them even when/if I do a cycle for the boost to ligament/tendons so they keep up.


----------



## ban916 (Mar 13, 2012)

Damn girl keep it up looking bangin. I keep thinking of the christmas contest thread damit.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 13, 2012)

ban916 said:


> Damn girl keep it up looking bangin. I keep thinking of the christmas contest thread damit.



Thanks Ban!


----------



## fsoe (Mar 13, 2012)

D__N u look so good!!!! 



You have to admire a woman that trains hard


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 13, 2012)

BACK(high rep)

Warmup
Lat pulldown-60x15,70x12,70x10
One arm row-30x12x12x12
Seated row-60x12x12x12
DB pullover-25x20,35x15,35x15


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 13, 2012)

DAY 3 ON IPAM

I slept great lastnight, very deep sleep and i was pretty tired throughout the day which is never an issue for me. My muscles were full throughout the day as well! Not sure if its in my head or not lol...so far im loving it


----------



## unclem (Mar 13, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> BACK(high rep)
> 
> Warmup
> Lat pulldown-60x15,70x12,70x10
> ...



i like how you change it up from the other pages. great work again!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 13, 2012)

unclem said:


> i like how you change it up from the other pages. great work again!



Yeah im going to start getting back to my normal routine and im going to switch up from low and high rep range every other week i think. My muscles seem to react better when i keep my body guessing. Thanks so much!


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 13, 2012)

lookin good


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 14, 2012)

Today will be an off day being that i have a ton of school work but i will do cardio before bed!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 14, 2012)

Outstanding job Miss, you can see huge improvements all around. Congrats!!!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 15, 2012)

ARMS

Warmup
Hammer curls-20x15,20x10,20x10
BB curl-45x10,45x10,45x8
Dips-bwx12x12x12
Close grip bench-45x15,55x12,55x12

SUPERSET
One arm cable curl-5x20,10x15
One arm cable pushdown-5x20,10x15

Cardio-20min Elliptical


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 15, 2012)

KILLER!!! You have made crazy progress!! You have an awesome taper going on miss S!! Your logs are very inspirational great work!! Check out some of DLBs new vids that chick is an animal!! Keep it up girl!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 15, 2012)

Back is looking great.. can definatley see a lot more muscle developement.


----------



## unclem (Mar 15, 2012)

i would put more weight on then cut it up as you cant have the best of both worlds. and your strength will go up and in turn when cut youll have more dense mass. but wat do i know............


----------



## chucky1 (Mar 15, 2012)

damn you look awesome, good job


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 15, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> KILLER!!! You have made crazy progress!! You have an awesome taper going on miss S!! Your logs are very inspirational great work!! Check out some of DLBs new vids that chick is an animal!! Keep it up girl!



Yeah she is awesome! Ill check it out, thanks D! 



Pittsburgh63 said:


> Back is looking great.. can definatley see a lot more muscle developement.



 thanks Pitt! 



unclem said:


> i would put more weight on then cut it up as you cant have the best of both worlds. and your strength will go up and in turn when cut youll have more dense mass. but wat do i know............



Yeah ive been thinking the samething, i been going back and forth whether to cut or bulk up a bit. Think ima go with what you said...you know a ton! Thanks! 



chucky1 said:


> damn you look awesome, good job



Thanks Chucky, i appreciate it!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 16, 2012)

LEGS(high rep)

Warmup
Squats-95x20x20x20
Leg ext-45x30,60x20x20
Lunges-20x10x10x10
Hamstring weight pulls-10x30,25x20x20
Stiff leg DB deadlift-20x20,30x15x15

Felt great today!


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 17, 2012)

Leaning out nicely, and your muscles, especially back and shoulers, are taking shape nicely


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 17, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Leaning out nicely, and your muscles, especially back and shoulers, are taking shape nicely



Thanks Ben!  doing great in your log as well!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 17, 2012)

DAY 7 ON IPAM


WOW! muscles have been so full and hard! I feel great and im loving this stuff so far. My sleep has been great but its been hard waking up lately.


----------



## unclem (Mar 19, 2012)

wrong post!


----------



## unclem (Mar 19, 2012)

could be over trained. eat better. let you body be your musical instrument, it will tell u by feel wats the wrong note! oh, if your muscle feel hard miss that means your getting bigger and growing but u need rest great job hulk lol.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 19, 2012)

unclem said:


> could be over trained. eat better. let you body be your musical instrument, it will tell u by feel wats the wrong note! oh, if your muscle feel hard miss that means your getting bigger and growing but u need rest great job hulk lol.



Lol thanks Unc! Yeah my muscles are ridiculously hard and full. Im loving it


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 19, 2012)

BACK(high rep)


Warmup
Pull ups-bwx10x10x10(slow)
Seated row-45x15x15, 50x15
One arm row-25x20,30x15,35x15x15
DB pullover-30x15x15x15

Super quick workout today, had ALOT of school work to do


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 20, 2012)

CHEST/ABS

Warmup
Bench press-55x15,65x15,75x10,75x10
Pec deck-25x15x15x15
Pushups-15,15,15

I did a bunch of ab exercises

20min of cardio


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 21, 2012)

ARMS

Warmup
hammer curl-15x15,20x10,20x10
lower pulley cable curl-20x20,25x15,25x15
rope pushdown-15x20,20x15,20x15
seated dips-bwx12,bw+10x12,bw+25x12

SUPERSET
one arm cable curl-5x15,10x15
one arm cable pushdown-5x15,10x15


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 21, 2012)

I didn't even realize figure competitors juiced. Learn something new every day. Nice log. Best of Luck!


----------



## RockShawn (Mar 23, 2012)

Keep banging away Miss! You are looking great!!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 23, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> I didn't even realize figure competitors juiced. Learn something new every day. Nice log. Best of Luck!



Thanks Diesel! 



RockShawn said:


> Keep banging away Miss! You are looking great!!



Thanks! Your log looks great and ive been following!  looking awesome!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 23, 2012)

SHOULDER/ABS

warmup
lat raise-10x15x15x15
front raise-10x15x15x15
DB press-15x15,15x15,15x15

a bunch of ab exercises

I did light weight sets and a short workout today. I been avoiding mentioning that my left shoulder was bothering me but it really has been. Im trying not to push them to hard to avoid serious injury.  Other than that i've been feeling great!


----------



## PurePersian (Mar 23, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


>



Wow miss! you are looking amazing! Great job!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 25, 2012)

^^thanks PurePersian!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 25, 2012)

LEGS(high rep)

Warmup with light squats-95x20x20x20
Hack squats-70x20,105x20,140x20,165x20
Leg ext-35x20,60x15,60x15,80x15
Did a few Hamstring exercises that i made up at home


----------



## BFHammer (Mar 25, 2012)

Your doing phenomenally well!  Keep it up!


----------



## unclem (Mar 26, 2012)

thnx miss for giving me that tip on lunges. it helped alot.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 30, 2012)

Ive been super busy so havent had much time to post all my workouts but i have still been working out of course. Today i worked arms and im still making great progress! 

ARMS

Warmup
hammer curls-15x15,20x10x10
iso curls-20x10x10x10
lower pulley cable curl-20x15x15x15
rope pushdown-15x20,20x15x15
behind the head tri ext-20x15x15x15

SUPERSET
one arm cable curl-5x20,10x15
one arm tri pushdown-5x20,10x15


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Apr 2, 2012)

SHOULDERS/CHEST

warmup
lat raise-15x10x10x10
front raise-15x10x10x10
DB press-15x20x20x20
DB bench press-15x20,20x15x15
pushups-bwx25x12x12

Sorry i havent updated regularly, been real busy with school but still fit in my workouts. I had to fit in shoulder workout w/ chest since i missed my last shoulder workout. Focused on high rep since my left shoulder is still bothering me but it seems to be getting much better


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Apr 3, 2012)

*Educational purposes only*


----------



## BFHammer (Apr 4, 2012)

Great video!  Hadn't thought of that area before.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Apr 4, 2012)

BFHammer said:


> Great video!  Hadn't thought of that area before.



Thanks! Yeah its a really comfortable position for me so it makes it super easy to inject IMO


----------



## fatsopower (Apr 4, 2012)

you make it look soooo easy.... I might just have to "woman up" and start pinning....


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Apr 4, 2012)

fatsopower said:


> you make it look soooo easy.... I might just have to "woman up" and start pinning....



lol yeah its wayyy easier than i thought it would be. Thanks!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Apr 4, 2012)

^^Keep this type of stuff out of my journal please. Can someone please remove this? Thanks


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Apr 6, 2012)

FULL BODY WORKOUT

One arm row-30x20x15x15
rev grip pulldown-45x20,50x15
DB curl-20x12x12
lower pulley cable curl-20x20x15
rope pushdown-15x20,20x15
one arm cable pushdown-10x15x15
lat raise-5x20x20
front raise-5x20x20
leg ext-50x20x20,70x15x15
hamstring exercises
calf exercises
ab exercises

My schedule has been so screwed up so i decided to do a full body workout and it was awesome. My biceps were so pumped! I had 13in arms today and im still staying pretty lean even though i uped my cals.


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 7, 2012)

That's great. I love it when people push themselves even when their world is hectic. 

Great job. Keep it up miss. 
Stay focused, stay strong - you got this!!


----------



## BFHammer (Apr 7, 2012)

I just read a post advocating 3 full body workouts a week, with some old school Olympia guys doing that instead of over training with the 6 day stuff.  Made sense to me.  Just  rotating which major part was worked hard each workout.

Full-Body Workouts
by C.S. Sloan


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Apr 7, 2012)

RockShawn said:


> That's great. I love it when people push themselves even when their world is hectic.
> 
> Great job. Keep it up miss.
> Stay focused, stay strong - you got this!!



Thanks so much! Ive been tryingso hard to stay on track with all the crazy stuff going on. Great to have some support! 



BFHammer said:


> I just read a post advocating 3 full body workouts a week, with some old school Olympia guys doing that instead of over training with the 6 day stuff.  Made sense to me.  Just  rotating which major part was worked hard each workout.
> 
> Full-Body Workouts
> by C.S. Sloan



Awesome BF! I really liked the full body workout just not sure i could do it 3x a week but def something i will look into doing more often! Thanks!


----------



## fit4life (Apr 7, 2012)

Great full body workout! Props to you for staying consistent and getting all those muscles pumped even on a busy schedule.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Apr 8, 2012)

titan said:


> Great full body workout! Props to you for staying consistent and getting all those muscles pumped even on a busy schedule.



Thanks Titan! Ive been pushing through all the busy crap going on and im excited for summer to begin!


----------



## Drew1975 (Apr 8, 2012)

Look well good Miss Spring keep doin what your doin...

the song in the video who sing's it ?? ...i hurd it befor a long time ago its well classic .


dont matter found it 

all the best
Drew.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Apr 9, 2012)

Drew1975 said:


> Look well good Miss Spring keep doin what your doin...
> 
> the song in the video who sing's it ?? ...i hurd it befor a long time ago its well classic .
> 
> ...



Thanks Drew!  Yeah its the introduction song to the show House. I love it!


----------



## ban916 (Apr 9, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


>


Wow that was sexy.


----------



## TGB1987 (Apr 11, 2012)

Awesome log....  Loved injection video too.   You have made some very good progress.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Kleen (Apr 11, 2012)

Excellent log and your after pics are just awesome! You have really shown what can be done with good training and mild anabolics.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Apr 12, 2012)

ban916 said:


> Wow that was sexy.





Kleen said:


> Excellent log and your after pics are just awesome! You have really shown what can be done with good training and mild anabolics.





TGB1987 said:


> Awesome log....  Loved injection video too.   You have made some very good progress.  Keep up the good work.



Thanks guys! I appreciate the support! 
Been busy with a ton of school stuff so i havent got in a good solid workout for a few days but have been doing a few random exercises every night and cardio. My cycle will be starting a little bit before my school semester ends so i will have my regular schedule back! I cant wait!


----------



## Kleen (Apr 12, 2012)

Good deal, can't wait to see the results off of that one too.


----------



## MaxSeg (Apr 15, 2012)

Looking great MissS, your progress and traing has been awesome. Great Job!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 15, 2012)

read ellington darden....he and arthur jones had all this stuff figured out 40 years ago


----------



## unclem (Apr 15, 2012)

hi miss, wat were you injecting?


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Apr 15, 2012)

unclem said:


> hi miss, wat were you injecting?



It was b-12 that Juicespring uses to cut his gear with. The vial was of AW tren but that was only because it was for an AW video. No way i would inject tren lol


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Apr 16, 2012)

Good stuff so far! Keep working Miss. Springsteen


----------



## unclem (Apr 17, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Miss Spring ever been pee'd on before?



nobody said nothing but this is very disrespectful to miss s. can a mod remove this bullshit. wtf is wrong w/ him. come on silver this is her journal. ass. boy this pisses me off.


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 17, 2012)

^^agreed. I saw that miss posted about it but not sure a mod was notified. Anybody pm a mod on the post?

Isn't CJ the mo in this section? I'll pm about it if no one else has.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Apr 17, 2012)

unclem said:


> nobody said nothing but this is very disrespectful to miss s. can a mod remove this bullshit. wtf is wrong w/ him. come on silver this is her journal. ass. boy this pisses me off.





RockShawn said:


> ^^agreed. I saw that miss posted about it but not sure a mod was notified. Anybody pm a mod on the post?
> 
> Isn't CJ the mo in this section? I'll pm about it if no one else has.



Thanks for looking out guys! 
no i never pmed anyone about it and i doubt anyone else would lol


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 17, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Thanks for looking out guys!
> no i never pmed anyone about it and i doubt anyone else would lol




Anytime something like this comes up.. use the "triangle !" Button next to the rep start. That's how you can report a post and it'll create a thread in the moderators lounge to notify them.


----------



## Kirk B (Apr 17, 2012)

you look nice and skinny miss Springteen you've been working hard and you can tell


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Apr 17, 2012)

FULL BODY WORKOUT

lat pulldown-55x15,60x10x10
seated row-60x15x12x12
hammer curls-15x15,20x10x10
lower cable curl-20x20x15x15
rope pushdown-15x20,20x15x15
one arm tri pushdown-5x15x15x15
lat raise-10x15x15
front lat raise-10x15x15
squats(high rep)-45x30x30,95x20
leg ext-45x35,55x20x20
hamstrings-random exercises

Will do pushups and abs before bed.

Workout wore me out today and felt so sick towards the end/after but i pushed through it.


----------



## fit4life (Apr 17, 2012)

Killer workout! Way to push thru it Miss S......... Right on!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Apr 19, 2012)

Just received my lovely package from IML! I have some new workout gear and protein(tastes great by the way)
THANKS IML!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 19, 2012)

Shirts look awesome Miss.. I gotta order some for the wife!!!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Apr 19, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Shirts look awesome Miss.. I gotta order some for the wife!!!



Thanks! They seriously look awesome and have a great fit. I have mediums but they are 100% cotton and will shrink so the fit for me will be perfect. I forgot to take a picture of the back but it has iron mag labs on the back of all of them. Your wife will love them


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 20, 2012)

Good grief those shirts look good. I mean I'm definitely looking at the shirts. Seriously Miss, juice is one lucky dude. BTW how is he? Haven't seen him post in a while. 

Had no idea IML had protein. I'm gonna have to get some.


----------



## Drew1975 (Apr 20, 2012)

nice shirts miss.... looking good in them ...

all the best
Drew.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Apr 20, 2012)

RockShawn said:


> Good grief those shirts look good. I mean I'm definitely looking at the shirts. Seriously Miss, juice is one lucky dude. BTW how is he? Haven't seen him post in a while.
> 
> Had no idea IML had protein. I'm gonna have to get some.



Thanks! Juice is doing good, he has just been super busy but still finds time to get on.
Yeah it honestly is the best chocolate protein i Have ever tasted


----------



## MaxSeg (Apr 20, 2012)

You make the shirts look great, what protein...lol    

What we do without chocolate whey?!?!


----------



## BFHammer (Apr 20, 2012)

MaxSeg said:


> You make the shirts look great, what protein...lol
> 
> What we do without chocolate whey?!?!



Strangely I love chocolate but in shakes I prefer strawberry.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Apr 21, 2012)

MaxSeg said:


> You make the shirts look great, what protein...lol
> 
> What we do without chocolate whey?!?!



Lol thanks! I know i wouldnt know what to do with myself lol..great stuff thats for sure



BFHammer said:


> Strangely I love chocolate but in shakes I prefer strawberry.



Yeah my last protein was strawberry and i loved it but i like to switch it up every once in a while.


----------



## Kleen (Apr 24, 2012)

What strawberry protein do you guys like? I love strawberry protein when it is done right but it is really a major hit and miss flavor. Nice shirts Miss. I can't believe how good those shirts make you look.


----------



## MaxSeg (Apr 24, 2012)

Ive been using various flavs of MGNs Pure Isolate (25gr pro/1gr carb/0gr fat).


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Apr 25, 2012)

Kleen said:


> What strawberry protein do you guys like? I love strawberry protein when it is done right but it is really a major hit and miss flavor. Nice shirts Miss. I can't believe how good those shirts make you look.



Last protein i had was myofusion strawberry and i really liked it..i normally hate chocolate protein but IML chocolate is by far the best tasting one. Thanks Kleen lol


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Apr 25, 2012)

DB pullover-25x20,30x15,35x12
seated row-45x20,55x15x15
DB curls-15x15,20x10x10
lying curls-25x15,30x12x12
tri pushdown-15x20x20
dips-bwx20x15
DB press-15x25x15
lat raise-10x15x12
leg ext(light weight/slow/squeeze hard)-45x25x25x25
hamstring exercises
hack squat(light weight/low)-95x20x20x20

Will do abs later tonight! 


Really enjoying the fullbody workouts! Im doing a 3day split with cardio everyday. Cycle will be starting soon, im excited!


----------



## MaxSeg (Apr 25, 2012)

Damn fine training MissS!


----------



## fatsopower (Apr 25, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> DB pullover-25x20,30x15,35x12
> seated row-45x20,55x15x15
> DB curls-15x15,20x10x10
> lying curls-25x15,30x12x12
> ...



every time I think that I put in a solid session, I read something like this, and I feel like a total wuss! inspiring stuff!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Apr 25, 2012)

MaxSeg said:


> Damn fine training MissS!





fatsopower said:


> every time I think that I put in a solid session, I read something like this, and I feel like a total wuss! inspiring stuff!



Thanks Max and FP! 
Dont feel like a wuss because everyone workouts different. Just make sure it works for you! Thanks again though, im hoping my journal will inspire others!


----------



## Kleen (Apr 26, 2012)

Miss I can not wait to see how things are going with you a few weeks into your next cycle. It is gonna be an awesome ride at the higher dose.


----------



## fit4life (Apr 26, 2012)

^^x2 You made great progress on the first run!  Enjoy your next run and stay healthy.  Impressive workouts too.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Apr 27, 2012)

titan said:


> ^^x2 You made great progress on the first run!  Enjoy your next run and stay healthy.  Impressive workouts too.





Kleen said:


> Miss I can not wait to see how things are going with you a few weeks into your next cycle. It is gonna be an awesome ride at the higher dose.



Thanks guys!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Apr 27, 2012)

I worked chest and abs today. Didnt record much but i will log what i remember

Bench-warmup,55x15,65x12,75x12 
dips-3sets but didnt record reps
pushups-did 100 in 5min
bunch of ab stuff

My chest is getting much stronger!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 27, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> I worked chest and abs today. Didnt record much but i will log what i remember
> 
> Bench-warmup,55x15,65x12,75x12
> dips-3sets but didnt record reps
> ...




Strong like Bull!!  lol.  Definitely pushing with the best of them!!


----------



## Drew1975 (Apr 28, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> I worked chest and abs today. Didnt record much but i will log what i remember
> 
> Bench-warmup,55x15,65x12,75x12
> dips-3sets but didnt record reps
> ...




cool.. sounds good  


all the best 
Drew


----------



## dawun (Apr 29, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


>



VitaminB12, hard girl

Why not aspirate? Use pharmaceutical skin spray disinfector these are the best disinfectants.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (May 1, 2012)

dawun said:


> VitaminB12, hard girl
> 
> Why not aspirate? Use pharmaceutical skin spray disinfector these are the best disinfectants.



I have before but i just go back and forth..im not for or against it. I never thought about getting the spray but will def check it out. Thanks!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (May 1, 2012)

I worked upper body today. I didnt log it but i focused on light weight and high reps. 

I will be starting my anavar in a week or so. This week and next week are super crazy for me with school and all..soo i wanted to wait until i wasnt so stressed to begin my cycle.


----------



## IslandGirl (May 2, 2012)

Awesome training going on in here!  Keep training hard and strive for big things!


----------



## unclem (May 5, 2012)

keep at it miss s.


----------



## RockShawn (May 6, 2012)

Alright it's about to be Monday. Focus, Train, Diet. A whole new week and a whole new attitude!!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (May 13, 2012)

Okay guys, time is finally here! Tomorrow is the start of my cycle!


----------



## BFHammer (May 13, 2012)

Go get'm tiger!


----------



## juicespringsteen (May 13, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Okay guys, time is finally here! Tomorrow is the start of my cycle!



Woohoo!! Cant wait to see how it goes this time around. I love seeing you go as hard as possible at the gym. Not that you dont always, but i know a little var always adds a bit more motivation haha


----------



## juicespringsteen (May 14, 2012)

Soo let everybody know.. What's the game plan this run?
Bulk/cut/recomp?
Dosages/Duration?
Goals?


----------



## RockShawn (May 15, 2012)

^^^^


----------



## Miss Springsteen (May 15, 2012)

juicespringsteen said:


> Soo let everybody know.. What's the game plan this run?
> Bulk/cut/recomp?
> Dosages/Duration?
> Goals?



Well my game plan is to recomp..gain muscle and lose fat. I will be running 20mg of anavar for 6-8 weeks. Im not exactly sure of the length i want to run it, it depends on how i tolerate 20mg..i also will add in some ipam in the middle of my cycle. 
Yesterday i started out with 10mg(5mg in the morning, 5mg at night).


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 15, 2012)

Let me know if you need any ipam.  I'll work up a deal for you since it's being logged!!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (May 15, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Let me know if you need any ipam.  I'll work up a deal for you since it's being logged!!



Okay sounds great! Thanks!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 15, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Okay sounds great! Thanks!



You're very welcome!!


----------



## Kleen (May 15, 2012)

Can't wait to follow this one Miss, lets see you kill it.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (May 16, 2012)

DAY 2/ARMS

Did mostly DB exercises and did 100 pushups before bed just for the hell of it.
I also did 30min of cardio in the morning! 

Pumps were ridiculous and my arms were looking really full 


DAY 3/LEGS

High rep light weight squats(5sets)
15lb DB(each hand) lunges(5sets)
Random calf and hamstring exercises
30min of cardio before bed

Great workout! Legs/glutes are already sore so i will probably fight my way through cardio tonight.


----------



## fit4life (May 16, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Okay guys, time is finally here! Tomorrow is the start of my cycle!


Looks like FULL STEAM AHEAD! Set your new goals and stick to it Miss S, interested to see how your journey goes with this cycle.  Heck yeah keep killing it.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (May 17, 2012)

titan said:


> Looks like FULL STEAM AHEAD! Set your new goals and stick to it Miss S, interested to see how your journey goes with this cycle.  Heck yeah keep killing it.



Thanks titan! Im so excited to get started with this cycle! Im glad i still have my supporters!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (May 17, 2012)

DAY 4/SHOULDERS AND ABS

DB press- 25x15,30x10x10
Front lat raise-10x15x15x15
lat raise-10x15x15x15
Rear delt raise-20x15x15x15
bunch of ab exercises

30min of cardio


----------



## fatsopower (May 17, 2012)

as always - am in to watch you crush it- now who was it that said chicks don't work hard???!!!!!


----------



## juicespringsteen (May 17, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> DAY 4/SHOULDERS AND ABS
> 
> DB press- 25x15,30x10x10
> Front lat raise-10x15x15x15
> ...



Good job! Nice numbers on those presses too. That var kicks in quick i see, or perhaps the placebo effect haha. Either way, lots of weight is being moved so something is working


----------



## Miss Springsteen (May 18, 2012)

fatsopower said:


> as always - am in to watch you crush it- now who was it that said chicks don't work hard???!!!!!



Thanks!  who ever said that is a complete idiot lol 



juicespringsteen said:


> Good job! Nice numbers on those presses too. That var kicks in quick i see, or perhaps the placebo effect haha. Either way, lots of weight is being moved so something is working



Yeah it could possibly be the placebo effect but who knows lol. All i know is my muscles have been full and pumps have been insane! Thank you


----------



## Miss Springsteen (May 19, 2012)

DAY 5/BACK

Didnt record but i did lat pulldowns, seated row, one arm row, and DB pullover.
I had to make it a quick workout but i am super sore! Feels great!

DAY 6/TRICEPS

straight bar pushdowns-warmup, 25x15x15x15
one arm pushdown-10x15x15x15
dips-BWx15x15x15
close grip bench-65x12x12x10

Decided to work triceps today since it was the only thing that wasnt sore. Pump was great but i was super exhausted by the time i got done with dips.


----------



## Kleen (May 21, 2012)

Good stuff gotta love the quick kick in placebo or not.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (May 21, 2012)

DAY 7 AND 8

OFF DAYS!

DAY 9

Standing overhead press(super light)-45x20,45x15,45x15
Lower cable lat raise-10x12,10x12,10x12
Lower cable front raise-10x12,10x12,10x12
Dips-BWx15,BWx15,BWx12
Wide grip bentover row-45x20,65x15,65x15

I tried to keep the weight a bit lower than i have before since last cycle i did something weird to my left shoulder. It feels much better but once i start working them it really starts to bother me. Other than that, i had a nice pump and seemed stronger than normal.


----------



## unclem (May 22, 2012)

miss s be careful you caught your shoulder, just warm it up before anything else or it will be a nagging bullshit injury your whole carrer. i wish you the best champ keep going, nice job.


----------



## Kleen (May 22, 2012)

You are so tiny and yet so damn strong. Awesome lifts!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (May 22, 2012)

unclem said:


> miss s be careful you caught your shoulder, just warm it up before anything else or it will be a nagging bullshit injury your whole carrer. i wish you the best champ keep going, nice job.



Yeah i always make sure i warm up but it still bothers the hell out of me. Before this cycle i didnt work them much at all just so i can recover. Unfortunately not much recovery happened. Its a bit depressing since i seen a great deal of progress in my shoulders from my last cycle and now i cant put my all into them this time. Thanks so much Unclem!



Kleen said:


> You are so tiny and yet so damn strong. Awesome lifts!



Thanks Kleen, im trying!


----------



## deadlifter405 (May 22, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> last cycle i did something weird to my left shoulder. It feels much better but once i start working them it really starts to bother me.



Uh oh!  I remember this and was worried about you back then.  If I had a dollar for every time I tweaked a shoulder... but enough about me.

Even when a shoulder doesn't feel like it's rotator cuff impingement or instability, it can be.

What you want to do is two sets of lying-L flyes after every workout, not just shoulder workouts, until it starts feeling better.  When it gets better drop it down to two sets after every shoulder workout for the rest of your life and stay healthy.  You ought to be able to start with a 2.5 or 5 pound plate and eventually work up to a 10 or 15 pound dumbbell for this exercise.  I like to do the lying-L flye where I raise the arm as close to straight up as I can, rather than stop at raising to parallel.  You can find some good videos on YouTube if you're not familiar with performing it.

Get healthy, stay strong, and keep killing it!


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (May 22, 2012)

*Miss Springsteen's *doing it big! Congrats


----------



## btex34n88 (May 22, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> DAY 7 AND 8
> 
> OFF DAYS!
> 
> ...



hopefully the shoulder heals up. I've torn my right rotator cuff 3x. Just when i think its better...BAM  Taking a break is usually a good thing, and your body appreciates it sometimes lol. Your def a strong girl! Keep it up


----------



## RockShawn (May 23, 2012)

Definitely listen your body when it comes to injuries. I know you know that, but sometimes when we get in cycle we forget that rest and recuperation is OK. 

Great to see you killing it!!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (May 23, 2012)

deadlifter405 said:


> Uh oh!  I remember this and was worried about you back then.  If I had a dollar for every time I tweaked a shoulder... but enough about me.
> 
> Even when a shoulder doesn't feel like it's rotator cuff impingement or instability, it can be.
> 
> ...



Wow thanks DL, that is great advice and will start with it asap! 



MuscleGauge1 said:


> *Miss Springsteen's *doing it big! Congrats



Thanks MG! 



btex34n88 said:


> hopefully the shoulder heals up. I've torn my right rotator cuff 3x. Just when i think its better...BAM  Taking a break is usually a good thing, and your body appreciates it sometimes lol. Your def a strong girl! Keep it up



Ah thats exactly whats been going on with me. I feel like everything is normal and i go to warm up and it starts to feel like crap! Thanks for the support Btex! 



RockShawn said:


> Definitely listen your body when it comes to injuries. I know you know that, but sometimes when we get in cycle we forget that rest and recuperation is OK.
> 
> Great to see you killing it!!



Yeah it definitely gets difficult for me to accept that i need to give my shoulder a rest but i know i have to. Thanks RockShawn!


----------



## Kleen (May 24, 2012)

Those work great and also the DC Shoulder exercise with a broomstick or rope, those things really do some amazing things for shoulder. You want to do like 25 reps several times a week while recuperating and then a couple times a week after that to maintain the continued benefits of it.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (May 24, 2012)

^^awesome Kleen! Will try that as well! Thanks so much!


----------



## BFHammer (May 24, 2012)

Are you going to toss some tb4 in for helping the shoulder?


----------



## Miss Springsteen (May 25, 2012)

DAY 10

I had to make this an off day, way too much stuf going on this week 

DAY 11/ARMS

warmup
hammer curls-15x20,20x15,25x10
iso curls-20x15,20x15,25x10
lying DB ext-10x15,10x15,10x15
kickbacks-15x20,20x15,20x15
dips-BWx15x15x15

*short workout but a good one nonetheless 

DAY 12

Unfortunately, i had to count this as another off day  I will definitely makeup for it!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (May 25, 2012)

BFHammer said:


> Are you going to toss some tb4 in for helping the shoulder?



I havent thought about that but now i have lol THANKS!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (May 26, 2012)

DAY 13/BACK

Lat pulldown(slow)-warmup,65x15,75x15,85x15 
seated row-55x20,65x15,75x15
DB pullover-30x15,30x15,30x15(had to keep the weight lower than normal for this exercise bc of my shoulder)

Will do some pics/vids soon!


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (May 26, 2012)

We both had back day today lol. 

Do you ever get DOMS so bad that when you walk down stairs your muscles shake and hurt with each step? hahaha love it.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (May 26, 2012)

MrSaturatedFat said:


> We both had back day today lol.
> 
> Do you ever get DOMS so bad that when you walk down stairs your muscles shake and hurt with each step? hahaha love it.



Ah yeah i know the feeling! At first im like CRAP this sucks! But then i get over it bc i know it means i killed it in the gym lol


----------



## Miss Springsteen (May 29, 2012)

DAY 15

i tried out the Lying L Flies! They were much harder than i thought they would be! I just did the DB bar with no plates and it felt great! My left shoulder kept cracking and wasnt as flexible as my right one which was a pain in the ass. I will do them everynight and hope for the best! I did a few super light shoulder exercises later that night


----------



## Miss Springsteen (May 29, 2012)

Legs today!! Woop woop!!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (May 29, 2012)

Still following this log, miss.. Keep up the motivation, you're doing great!


----------



## lymbo (May 29, 2012)

me to look'n good..


----------



## Miss Springsteen (May 29, 2012)

DAY 16/LEGS

warmup
squats-95x20,115x20,165x15
leg ext-45x20(slow),60x20(plus forced negatives),70x15(plus forced negatives),70x10
leg curls(hamstrings)-5lbx25,7.5x20,7.5x15
calf raise(light weight/high reps)-70x25,70x25,70x25
*just a reminder, i have plate loaded machines not selectorized

Great workout..my legs are exhausted! It was SUPER difficult walking down the stairs, so i know i had a successful workout


----------



## Miss Springsteen (May 29, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> Still following this log, miss.. Keep up the motivation, you're doing great!





lymbo said:


> me to look'n good..



Thanks guys!  Its great i have such awesome followers! Much appreciated!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (May 31, 2012)

DAY 17/ARMS

I was limited to equipment for this workout, only had dumbbells so i did what i could 

warmup
iso curls-15x20,20x15,20x15(plus forced negatives),25x10(plus forced negatives)
hammer curls-^^SAME^^
DB overhead tri ext-20x20,25x15,30x12(plus forced negatives)
dips-BWx20x15x15x15

Had the craziest pumps midworkout! I have been loving the forced negatives(especially for legs and arms), definitely is different and seems to be working well 
I also have been keeping up with the Lying L Flies, had Juice do some with me yesterday and he seemed to enjoy them as well. Even though he isnt as flexible lol


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 31, 2012)

Solid sessions as always Miss, keep going strong!!!


----------



## deadlifter405 (Jun 1, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> DAY 15
> 
> i tried out the Lying L Flies! They were much harder than i thought they would be! I just did the DB bar with no plates and it felt great! *My left shoulder kept cracking and wasnt as flexible as my right one* which was a pain in the ass. I will do them everynight and hope for the best! I did a few super light shoulder exercises later that night



That's a very good indication that the Lying-L flyes are going to help you with that shoulder.  It will take time, but it will be weeks and not months until your shoulder is feeling a lot better.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 1, 2012)

deadlifter405 said:


> That's a very good indication that the Lying-L flyes are going to help you with that shoulder.  It will take time, but it will be weeks and not months until your shoulder is feeling a lot better.



Thanks DL! I appreciate you telling me about those!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 1, 2012)

Today was my first day of Ipam! Will also keep updating on how that treats me from here on out.


----------



## fit4life (Jun 2, 2012)

Looking fit and focused Miss S. I have been following along your training regimine too, I see you r getting those sick pumps, keep killin' it and enjoy. I was curious as to what additional benefits do you hope to gain while using Ipam? I am not to familiar with the use of peptides so i wanted to ask. Thanks


----------



## BFHammer (Jun 2, 2012)

Those shoulder exercises look good.  I'll have to work those in.  I've always had issues even when young and healthy with barbell shoulder presses on the elbows and shoulders yet never an issues with dumbells.  Taking it easy is great advise.  All my old injuries from football and basketball still nag me a bit, the torn Achilles tendon, tore up knees, back, and the worst one at the time was tearing the muscle that wraps the hip.  I went home from football limping and the leg wouldn't work then next morning.  8 days later of 105 temps, morphine, and ice packs with 30lb of muscle gone from the infection in the muscle tear that went system wide.   Bonus pnemonia from the hospital germs!

Much better to gain a little slower than wreck things that haunt you for decades.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Jun 2, 2012)

Dear heavenly blessed beauty, that deep gaze in your eyes, your perfect smile, all of your features just seem to all come together so well, almost angelical in a sense I suppose. The reason I am writing this is to let you know that I think I have found the most beautiful woman to grace us with her presence on our planet, and I am of course talking about you. I know this might mean absolutely nothing to you, and you probably get many of these types of texts and in real life BUT please understand that I am being as genuine as ever when I say that you are the ultimate dictionary definition of perfection, and I hope that one day God can bestow me with a woman as beautiful as you, I would be forever grateful. I hope that this message finds you well, I do not care if I get a response to this, I am just simply stating the obvious and had to let you know what I really think.

And I am also admiring progress. keep it up and our paths will one day collide in the world of bodybuilding my blessed heavenly angelic creature.

​


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 3, 2012)

titan said:


> Looking fit and focused Miss S. I have been following along your training regimine too, I see you r getting those sick pumps, keep killin' it and enjoy. I was curious as to what additional benefits do you hope to gain while using Ipam? I am not to familiar with the use of peptides so i wanted to ask. Thanks



Thanks Titan! Yeah my pumps have been ridiculous  i answered your PM about the ipam! I will be starting mt2 veryyy soon so i can get a sweet tan lol



BFHammer said:


> Those shoulder exercises look good.  I'll have to work those in.  I've always had issues even when young and healthy with barbell shoulder presses on the elbows and shoulders yet never an issues with dumbells.  Taking it easy is great advise.  All my old injuries from football and basketball still nag me a bit, the torn Achilles tendon, tore up knees, back, and the worst one at the time was tearing the muscle that wraps the hip.  I went home from football limping and the leg wouldn't work then next morning.  8 days later of 105 temps, morphine, and ice packs with 30lb of muscle gone from the infection in the muscle tear that went system wide.   Bonus pnemonia from the hospital germs!
> 
> Much better to gain a little slower than wreck things that haunt you for decades.



Damn BF you went through some crazy injuries! Its unfortunate it still nags you, thats exactly what i am worried about with my shoulder. I dont want to deal with what i am now further down the road. I cant even sleep on my left side bc of it and it has some serious spazms every once in a while. I am def taking it slow and sticking with my lying l flyes  thanks BF and i would def recommend trying out those lying l flyes


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 3, 2012)

DAY 19/BACK


Wide grip pullups-BWx10x10x10
one arm row-30x20,35x15,40x10
seated row-45x15,60x10,65x10
DB pullover-25x20,30x15,35x15



DAY 20


Warmup with hammer curls-15x20,15x15
lower cable curls-15x20,20x20,25x15
lying curls-25x17,30x10,30x10
one arm pushdown-5x20,10x15,10x10
lying DB ext-15x10,15x10
bench dips-BWx17x12

My days have been so messed up so its been difficult to log everything. But ive been getting all my workouts done and they have been great!


----------



## DiGiTaL (Jun 4, 2012)

How do you stay motivated?


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 4, 2012)

DiGiTaL said:


> How do you stay motivated?



Seeing my body make progress keeps me motivated to keep at it. Also having a supportive boyfriend that encourages me to keep pushing through workouts and keep my diet on track really helps as well


----------



## DiGiTaL (Jun 4, 2012)

Good answer. Im sending it to a friend whos losing the will to go to the gym and her show is 15 weeks away. She's losing motivation.

If I wanted to introduce her to anabolics, whats the least scariest way to do so from a females perspective? Shes all against the gear and told me she'd lose all respect for me if I ever touched it...but I know shed love it...and Ive been on it for awhile lol.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 4, 2012)

DiGiTaL said:


> Good answer. Im sending it to a friend whos losing the will to go to the gym and her show is 15 weeks away. She's losing motivation.
> 
> If I wanted to introduce her to anabolics, whats the least scariest way to do so from a females perspective? Shes all against the gear and told me she'd lose all respect for me if I ever touched it...but I know shed love it...and Ive been on it for awhile lol.



She needs to make small goals for herself and it will be even more satisfying everytime she reaches one. She has to want it bad enough to be able to push herself to that goal. I am very competitive and if it came down to me doing a show then i would make it a point to look the best that i can possibly look and be confident enough that i WILL look better than every one of my competitors and come out on top. Well like most people, i was extremely against anabolics and didnt want my boyfriend or myself to be apart of it. I am a open minded person and learned as much as i could about them. I watched Bigger, Stronger, Faster and that REALLY opened my mind and i was completely fine with them after that. I would say just educate her about it and have her do her own research.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Jun 4, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> She needs to *make small goals for herself* and it will be even more satisfying everytime she reaches one. She has to want it bad enough to be able to push herself to that goal. I am very *competitive* and if it came down to me doing a show then i would make it a point to look the best that i can possibly look and be confident enough that i WILL look *better than every one of my competitors and come out on top*. Well like most people, i was extremely against anabolics and didnt want my boyfriend or myself to be apart of it. I am a open minded person and learned as much as i could about them. I watched *Bigger, Stronger, Faster* and that REALLY opened my mind and i was completely fine with them after that. I would say just educate her about it and have her do her own research.



Thank you.


Shes very competitive, ex-rugby player. Ill throw more information at her.


----------



## chucky1 (Jun 4, 2012)

DiGiTaL said:


> Dear heavenly blessed beauty, that deep gaze in your eyes, your perfect smile, all of your features just seem to all come together so well, almost angelical in a sense I suppose. The reason I am writing this is to let you know that I think I have found the most beautiful woman to grace us with her presence on our planet, and I am of course talking about you. I know this might mean absolutely nothing to you, and you probably get many of these types of texts and in real life BUT please understand that I am being as genuine as ever when I say that you are the ultimate dictionary definition of perfection, and I hope that one day God can bestow me with a woman as beautiful as you, I would be forever grateful. I hope that this message finds you well, I do not care if I get a response to this, I am just simply stating the obvious and had to let you know what I really think.
> 
> And I am also admiring progress. keep it up and our paths will one day collide in the world of bodybuilding my blessed heavenly angelic creature.
> 
> ​


damn bro wow...


----------



## RockShawn (Jun 4, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> damn bro wow...



^^this. LOL


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 4, 2012)

DAY 21/LEGS

Warmup with light squats-45x15,45x15,45x15
leg ext-45x30,60x20,85x15,95x10,100x9
Hamstring exercises and calf exercises

Quick workout today!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 5, 2012)

Chest today guys!


----------



## Chainz (Jun 5, 2012)

Looking good here girl.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 6, 2012)

DAY 22/CHEST

Just did some pushups, bench press, and pec deck! I never liked working chest much but i have been really enjoying it lately and its much stronger then it was last cycle 

I did 15min HIIT cardio on elliptical before bed

*i was having some serious back pumps yesterday and it was no fun!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 6, 2012)

*Motivation!*

I just wanted to share some of my motivation! These individuals made bodybuilding mean more to me then i could have ever imagined!







Kevin Levrone





Frank Mcgrath





Evan Centopani





Arnold Schwarzenegger 





Antoine Vaillant


----------



## ebn2002 (Jun 6, 2012)

Good work Miss. S!  My computer must be having problems cuz I don't see any progress pics recently


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 6, 2012)

ebn2002 said:


> Good work Miss. S!  My computer must be having problems cuz I don't see any progress pics recently



Thanks! and no its not your computer lol..I have been super busy and its hard to take good pics/vids by myself but i will definitely catch up on vids and pics asap!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 6, 2012)

MY LUNCH!


----------



## WG 3.0 (Jun 6, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> I just wanted to share some of my motivation! These individuals made bodybuilding mean more to me then i could have ever imagined!



Seem more eye-candy to you than anything.

Not sure how women get motivated by burly guys?


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 6, 2012)

WG 3.0 said:


> Seem more eye-candy to you than anything.
> 
> Not sure how women get motivated by burly guys?



No not eye candy for me. From the very beginning I was shown pictures of these guys by my boyfriend bc i didnt know much about bodybuilding. I then watched Pumping Iron, as well as Bigger, Stronger, Faster and it purely motivated me. I was fascinated by the muscles themselves not who had them. They motivate me because they have hundreds of videos of pure determination and dedication for what they love, just like I do. Sure women motivate me as well but i get pretty sick of seeing women workout vids with there ass and tits hanging out barely pushing weight bc they are too worried about the guy behind them. Motivation is what causes us to act..the video and pictures above is what causes me to bust my ass in the gym and stay motivated bc thats what they do. I cant speak for other women and how they motivate themselves but I know what it takes for me to stay on top of my game, and its not having "eye candy"


----------



## RockShawn (Jun 6, 2012)

Boom!!!


----------



## fit4life (Jun 6, 2012)

Enjoyed the video and pics also like what you said about "motivation causes us to act" it is so true and everyone has a way/reason to get motivated and some just dont get it. Sounds like someone is jealous of your success.


----------



## unclem (Jun 7, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> No not eye candy for me. From the very beginning I was shown pictures of these guys by my boyfriend bc i didnt know much about bodybuilding. I then watched Pumping Iron, as well as Bigger, Stronger, Faster and it purely motivated me. I was fascinated by the muscles themselves not who had them. They motivate me because they have hundreds of videos of pure determination and dedication for what they love, just like I do. Sure women motivate me as well but i get pretty sick of seeing women workout vids with there ass and tits hanging out barely pushing weight bc they are too worried about the guy behind them. Motivation is what causes us to act..the video and pictures above is what causes me to bust my ass in the gym and stay motivated bc thats what they do. I cant speak for other women and how they motivate themselves but I know what it takes for me to stay on top of my game, and its not having "eye candy"



great post, i couldnt of said it better myself. nice going miss s.


----------



## Ezskanken (Jun 7, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> MY LUNCH!



Did you drink the whites?


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 7, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> Did you drink the whites?



Yeah i did


----------



## Ezskanken (Jun 7, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Yeah i did





You Miss Springsteen are crazy!  But sometimes crazy is good, and this is a good crazy, ha ha!  Damn, how long you've been drinking whites like that?  I tried once, but as fast as I got it down, it came right back up.  Never again...lol!


----------



## chucky1 (Jun 7, 2012)

ya shes one tuff chick, I couldn't do that if some one paid me lol...


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 7, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> You Miss Springsteen are crazy!  But sometimes crazy is good, and this is a good crazy, ha ha!  Damn, how long you've been drinking whites like that?  I tried once, but as fast as I got it down, it came right back up.  Never again...lol!



Haha ive been doing it for over 2 years. I cook them sometimes when i have time but i cant cook them hn im at work.  i drink a dozen a day lol
It was difficult for me at first so i use to mix it with milk but i got over that pretty quick lol



chucky1 said:


> ya shes one tuff chick, I couldn't do that if some one paid me lol...



Thanks chucky, im sure if someone paid you enough you would! Lol


----------



## DiGiTaL (Jun 8, 2012)

Are you doing any shows in the near future?


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 8, 2012)

DiGiTaL said:


> Are you doing any shows in the near future?



I definitely am interested in competing in the future but i dont have a certain time in mind


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 8, 2012)

MY DINNER!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 8, 2012)

Just got my whey isolate protein in! Thanks IronMagLabs! 






Juicespringsteen says thanks too!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 8, 2012)

SOME UPDATE PICTURES!


----------



## chucky1 (Jun 9, 2012)

DAMN... looking good


----------



## RockShawn (Jun 9, 2012)

Juice and miss lookin good!!!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 10, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> DAMN... looking good





RockShawn said:


> Juice and miss lookin good!!!



Thanks Chucky and RockShawn!


----------



## Pony (Jun 10, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Sure women motivate me as well but i get pretty sick of seeing women workout vids with there ass and tits hanging out barely pushing weight bc they are too worried about the guy behind them. Motivation is what causes us to act..the video and pictures above is what causes me to bust my ass in the gym and stay motivated bc thats what they do. I cant speak for other women and how they motivate themselves but I know what it takes for me to stay on top of my game, and its not having "eye candy"




Girls are THE WORST! Lame lifts, skimpy outfits.... make up at the gym??  All the worthwhile women to watch are in these boards...

You've come so far dude!  I remember when you first joined, now you've really packed on the muscle and you have gotten so much definition.  Congrats Miss!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 10, 2012)

Pony said:


> Girls are THE WORST! Lame lifts, skimpy outfits.... make up at the gym??  All the worthwhile women to watch are in these boards...
> 
> You've come so far dude!  I remember when you first joined, now you've really packed on the muscle and you have gotten so much definition.  Congrats Miss!



Thanks Pony, that means a lot  Your log is awesome and im still following! Thanks for continuing to stick with my log! 


UPDATE:
Decided to take this weekend off and give my body a rest. I went out to eat with Juice and had myself a cheat meal!


----------



## BFHammer (Jun 10, 2012)

Looking fantastic as always pretty Lady.  I don't have a problem with girls in skimpy outfits, at the LA Fitness seeing a gal under 2 bills is a bonus!


----------



## fit4life (Jun 10, 2012)

Miss S and Juice you guys looking great! Food pics look yummy..........


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 10, 2012)

DAY 26/FULL BODY


Dips-BWx12x12
pushdowns-25x15x15
hammer curls-15x17,20x12
lower cable curl-25x15x12
Wide grip pull ups-BWx9x7
Seated row-35x20,45x15(slow)
Leg ext-warmup with one leg 35x25x25
hack squats- did a bunch of sets within 15-20 reps. Went up to 4 plates.
Pushups-50
calf and ab work also!

30min of cardio


----------



## Disturbed Old Man (Jun 11, 2012)

You look amazing,did you ever run any a LITTLE test with the anavar,when I asked for some input and thats what I was told for her to run just a little  Do you have some.ADVICE


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 11, 2012)

Disturbed Old Man said:


> You look amazing,did you ever run any a LITTLE test with the anavar,when I asked for some input and thats what I was told for her to run just a little  Do you have some.ADVICE



Thanks DOM! No i havent used test and i never will, so i really couldnt give you much advice on that. Sorry DOM!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 11, 2012)

DAY 27

I did some triceps and abs today! 
I did 20min of fasted cardio this morning and will do 30min of cardio before bed.

I havent had any negative side effects so far. Been a bit more aggressive than normal though.


----------



## Disturbed Old Man (Jun 11, 2012)

Your fucking *hot congrats to your MAN... why no test? ....help me*
...





Miss Springsteen said:


> Thanks DOM! No i havent used test and i never will, so i really couldnt give you much advice on that. Sorry DOM!


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jun 11, 2012)

Disturbed Old Man said:


> Your fucking *hot congrats to your MAN... why no test? ....help me*
> ...



She isn't a competitive bodybuilder or model and may never be so; therefore, we would rather not use drugs such as testosterone with the known risks it carries for women users. We would rather play it safe with less harsh drugs such as anavar. This is only a hobby, not a career, so the benefits do not outweigh the risks in her case.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 12, 2012)

LUNCH TIME!






Holy crap my legs and tris are SOOO damn sore!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 14, 2012)

DAY 29

Did upper body but didnt record, sorry guys! 

Morning fasted cardio, as well as 25min cardio before bed!

DAY 30

Did some quads and tried to focus on my sweep since im lacking in that area! *Any advice on building sweep would be great* 

15min of HIIT fasted cardio in the morning and 25min cardio before bed!


----------



## RockShawn (Jun 14, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> DAY 29
> 
> Did upper body but didnt record, sorry guys!
> 
> ...



Good looking workouts miss. If by sweep you are talking about the outside of the quad, then I would try side lunges, plié squats and side cable raises. Do the plié's with a kettle bell for a little more challenge. Get into the lower rep ranges 7-10 with heavier weight to really build that muscle. At least that's my thought.


----------



## fit4life (Jun 14, 2012)

For sweep try lying leg curl using slightly heavier wt. Use full range of motion and make sure ankles hit glutes on top and squeeze. Pump that hamstring.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jun 14, 2012)

Your doing great so far! Props to you! Getting ripped for the summer never looked so good


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 14, 2012)

RockShawn said:


> Good looking workouts miss. If by sweep you are talking about the outside of the quad, then I would try side lunges, plié squats and side cable raises. Do the plié's with a kettle bell for a little more challenge. Get into the lower rep ranges 7-10 with heavier weight to really build that muscle. At least that's my thought.



Okay cool, i will definitely give that a try! Thanks for the input RockShawn! 



titan said:


> For sweep try lying leg curl using slightly heavier wt. Use full range of motion and make sure ankles hit glutes on top and squeeze. Pump that hamstring.



Sounds great as well, i will give it a go!  Thanks!



MuscleGauge1 said:


> Your doing great so far! Props to you! Getting ripped for the summer never looked so good



Thank you MG! I love the summer time!


----------



## RockShawn (Jun 14, 2012)

And the word that's all screwed up on my post is plie. It didn't like the symbol on top of the "e"


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 14, 2012)

RockShawn said:


> And the word that's all screwed up on my post is plie. It didn't like the symbol on top of the "e"



Lol yeah i was confused at first but i figured it out


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 14, 2012)

DAY 31/BACK

Warmup with one arm row 30lb
Wide grip pullups-BWx10x8x8
Reverse grip pullups-BWx10x8x8
Seated row-50x15,65x10x10
DB pullover-30x15,40x10x10

15min HIIT fasted cardio this morning
25min cardio before bed


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 16, 2012)

Full body workout today!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 16, 2012)

Made a couple quick vids today while working out at home. Nothing special, but better than nothing


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Pony (Jun 17, 2012)

Nice vids Miss


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 17, 2012)

Pony said:


> Nice vids Miss



Thanks Pony


----------



## ban916 (Jun 17, 2012)

Nice vids girl can see a big change from the start!! Also dips were impressive. Are you taking anything now?


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 17, 2012)

ban916 said:


> Nice vids girl can see a big change from the start!! Also dips were impressive. Are you taking anything now?



Why thank you Ban! PM sent!


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 17, 2012)

your ext video looks great. Good Luck!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 18, 2012)

Nightowl said:


> your ext video looks great. Good Luck!



Thanks Nightowl, i appreciate it


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 18, 2012)

DAY 34/CHEST

Bench press, pec deck and push ups. Nothing special but had a great pump and am noticing a huge improvement with my chest!

Cardio before bed also.


----------



## ebn2002 (Jun 18, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Cardio before bed



Juice you lucky sob


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jun 18, 2012)

ebn2002 said:


> Juice you lucky sob



Lol no no no, her cardio before bed was on the elliptical. We did THAT kind of cardio earlier in the day haha


----------



## Arnold (Jun 18, 2012)

nice vids!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 19, 2012)

juicespringsteen said:


> Lol no no no, her cardio before bed was on the elliptical. We did THAT kind of cardio earlier in the day haha







Merlin said:


> nice vids!



Thanks so much Merlin!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 19, 2012)

DAY 35/ARMS

Warmup
one arm cable iso curl-5x15,10x12x12
ez curl-25x20,35x15x15
one arm rope pushdown-5x15,10x15x15
bench dips-BWx20x15x15

Cardio in morning and before bed on elliptical!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 21, 2012)

About to do a full body workout! Cardio before bed too! I took off work tomorrow so i can catch up on my cardio lol
dedication baby!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 21, 2012)

DAY 37/UPPER BODY

okay guys just kidding about the full body workout today lol..was too exhausted at the end of upper body that i wanted to save lower body for tomorrow so i didnt half ass it! 

Warmup
DB pullover-30x15x15
wide grip pullups-BWx10x10x9FAIL
rev grip pullups-BWx8x8
One arm cable iso curl-10x10,5x15 FOREARMS WERE SO PUMPED!
Hammer curl-15x15x10
dips-BWx12x10
one arm tri pushdown-5x15,10x8
Pushups-50
Abs

Cardio on elliptical before bed!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 22, 2012)

Did sooo much cardio in this hot freaking weather! Feel sick but great! Lol


----------



## ebn2002 (Jun 22, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Did sooo much cardio in this hot freaking weather! Feel sick but great! Lol



I actually like that!  Feel like I sweat EVERYTHING out and feel so good after a shower.  Sometimes I throw on a plastic suit and jump rope in 90 degree temps for old times sake.  Can lose 1-2 lbs. literally in 10 minutes.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 22, 2012)

ebn2002 said:


> I actually like that!  Feel like I sweat EVERYTHING out and feel so good after a shower.  Sometimes I throw on a plastic suit and jump rope in 90 degree temps for old times sake.  Can lose 1-2 lbs. literally in 10 minutes.



Yeah i get sick of being on the elliptical and treadmill all the time. It really does feel great to go outside and get some good cardio in! Its 91 degrees where i am right now, perfect for a long run!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 23, 2012)

Did lower body today! Light squats, leg ext, calf exercises, hamstring exercises.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 24, 2012)

DAY 40/CARDIO

Went for a 35min run at the park with some playground strength training(pullups,dips,step ups) in between.

Going to work some abs before bed and might throw in some extra cardio on the elliptical


----------



## deadlifter405 (Jun 26, 2012)

Miss,

How are the lying L-flyes working for you after the first month?

Hoping to hear that the crunching is nearly gone, strength and stability during the L-flyes are better, and most importantly general shoulder soreness is down quite a bit too?


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 26, 2012)

deadlifter405 said:


> Miss,
> 
> How are the lying L-flyes working for you after the first month?
> 
> Hoping to hear that the crunching is nearly gone, strength and stability during the L-flyes are better, and most importantly general shoulder soreness is down quite a bit too?




I still do the flyes regularly and they are going great! The crunching has went down a bit but unfortunately my shoulders are still giving me problems. Still cant sleep on my side and have been avoiding working my shoulders for the past month  

Tried to do dips today but my shoulder didnt allow me to finish 1 set.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 26, 2012)

DAY 41/UPPER BODY


Pull ups-BWx8x8x7
Seated row-50x15,60x10,70x8
One arm cable curl-5x15,5x10
curls-45x7,45x6
Skullcrusher-35x15,35x10,35x8
One arm pushdown-5x10,5x10
pushups-50
ab exercises

25min on elliptical


----------



## ebn2002 (Jun 26, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Tried to do dips today but my shoulder didnt allow me to finish 1 set.



Dips are great but I've stopped doing them because of elbow issues.   I'd rather replace a compound exercise like dips with some iso's and give up the slight difference in "efficiency" or "gains" or whatever than get injured.  I don't deadlift either, same reason.


----------



## btex34n88 (Jun 26, 2012)

dips are one of those exercises that hit such a wide range of muscles. I tore my pectorial muscle several months ago and occasionally i work up the courage to give dips another shot...they always get the best of me and i leave the gym in pain lol. I would avoid dips for a LONG time, puts too much strain on shoulders/chest/triceps


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 27, 2012)

ebn2002 said:


> Dips are great but I've stopped doing them because of elbow issues.   I'd rather replace a compound exercise like dips with some iso's and give up the slight difference in "efficiency" or "gains" or whatever than get injured.  I don't deadlift either, same reason.






btex34n88 said:


> dips are one of those exercises that hit such a wide range of muscles. I tore my pectorial muscle several months ago and occasionally i work up the courage to give dips another shot...they always get the best of me and i leave the gym in pain lol. I would avoid dips for a LONG time, puts too much strain on shoulders/chest/triceps



Yeah im definitely going to avoid dips for a while. It annoys the hell out of me that i have to stay away from so many exercises because of my shoulder


----------



## ctr10 (Jun 27, 2012)

I used to do weighted dips, I don't even go near them any more, too much stress on the shoulder


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 27, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> I used to do weighted dips, I don't even go near them any more, too much stress on the shoulder



Yeah thats probably best, no more dips for me!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 27, 2012)

Making chicken and veggies tonight!
Protein pudding for dessert! 
YUM!


----------



## ctr10 (Jun 27, 2012)

sounds good!


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Your legs day is amazing! Great work I'm excited to see more results!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 27, 2012)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> Your legs day is amazing! Great work I'm excited to see more results!



Thank you MG! Im excited to see more results too! lol


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 27, 2012)

Made food for the week!







Had a late dinner today







SORRY FOR THE CRAPPY QUALITY! lol


----------



## ctr10 (Jun 28, 2012)

Do you do your own cooking on the grill?


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 28, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> Do you do your own cooking on the grill?



Yeah i do


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 28, 2012)

LEG DAY TODAY!


----------



## ctr10 (Jun 28, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Yeah i do


I like that!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 29, 2012)

Ugh ive been doing sooo much cardio lately! Been seeing a lot of progress(leaning out nicely).
Cycle will be coming to an end in about a week


----------



## ctr10 (Jun 29, 2012)

So what's ur plans when your cycle ends


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 29, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> So what's ur plans when your cycle ends



Im going to get my rats on some cjc(no dac) and ipam  I will continue to get lean all the way up to winter time and wont start another cycle until next year.


----------



## ctr10 (Jun 29, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Im going to get my rats on some cjc(no dac) and ipam  I will continue to get lean all the way up to winter time and wont start another cycle until next year.


sounds like a good plan, I really like how dedicated you are!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 29, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> sounds like a good plan, I really like how dedicated you are!



Thanks so much! I think everyone should be like that, i dont do anything half assed.


----------



## ctr10 (Jun 29, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Thanks so much! I think everyone should be like that, i dont do anything half assed.


Your avi reflects that


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 29, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> Your avi reflects that



thank you, that really helps me to keep pushing foward! Thank you for following, i have a long way to go and hope my IM fam sticks with me!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 1, 2012)

4 more days till my cycle is over! Im actually pretty excited to get off and give my body a rest. 

I did upper body friday and my back is a bit sore, strength is definitely up!
Cardio tonight before bed


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 1, 2012)

I saw the 'journey' and I am impressed Miss 

Thanks so much for your help, and you know what I'm talking about.

What were your diet macros during that time?  I am a CKD guy, works great for me. But I think the gf would do better with a 40/30/30 diet. Do you agree?


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 1, 2012)

Thank you JD and you are very welcome!
I was doing CKD and at the moment i am carb cycling. I will shoot you a pm


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 2, 2012)

LOWER BODY


Warmed up w/ light squats(different foot positions)
4 sets of leg ext(only did 60lb, high rep and focused on negatives)
Step ups
hamstrings
calves
15min of HIIT cardio in the morning and before bed


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 2, 2012)

Why Ipam over GHRP-6 or GHRP-2? Or are you rotating these?


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 2, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Why Ipam over GHRP-6 or GHRP-2? Or are you rotating these?



Ipam doesnt cause a spike in cortisol and prolactin levels, im also not interested in the increase hunger you get with ghrp 6 or 2(for some people)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 2, 2012)

Good answer.  I have only tried GHRP-6 with CJC-1295/ no DAC, and while not crazy, my appetite is definitely stimulated. Never could eat breakfast early before, but now I am ready to eat first thing.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 2, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Good answer.  I have only tried GHRP-6 with CJC-1295/ no DAC, and while not crazy, my appetite is definitely stimulated. Never could eat breakfast early before, but now I am ready to eat first thing.



Yeah i dont have any experience with ghrp-6. I have always had a huge appetite and there isnt a minute in a day that im not hungry so ghrp-6 is the last thing i need!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 3, 2012)

ARMS AND ABS


Warmup
hammer curls-20x10,25x10,25x10
lying curls-25x20,35x10,35x10
21's-25lb ez bar
skull crusher-35x15,35x15
one arm cable PD-5x15,5x15
ab exercises

15min cardio in the morning
15min cardio after work
15min cardio before bed

I felt really strong today and had the craziest pumps ever! Seeing a ton of progress, wayy more vascular!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 4, 2012)

HAPPY 4TH OF JULY EVERYBODY!!


Today was the last day of my cycle! Yahoo!


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Jul 4, 2012)

really? we ended on the same day? lolol 

Great work MissSpringsteen. You had a busy log, I can just imagine the amount of people you kept motivated throughout. That's really cool to be able to do something like that. 

So tell us.. how ya feel? best part about it? worst part? Where are ya going from here?


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 4, 2012)

MrSaturatedFat said:


> really? we ended on the same day? lolol
> 
> Great work MissSpringsteen. You had a busy log, I can just imagine the amount of people you kept motivated throughout. That's really cool to be able to do something like that.
> 
> So tell us.. how ya feel? best part about it? worst part? Where are ya going from here?



I feel amazing after this cycle, it went a lot smoother than my last cycle since i was sick a good bit of the last one. The best part about it was just training and doing what i love to do, adding in extra supps is just a little bonus that allows me to push myself even harder than i normally would. The worst part which is still an issue is my shoulder. I feel that i missed out on seeing my shoulders improve since i was unable to work them. My rats are about to start some ipam and cjc, and of course will log every minute of it. I will continue to lean out all the way up to winter time and wont start another cycle until next year. 

Thank you so much MSF!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 4, 2012)

BACK AND QUADS

Just did pullups, one arm row, seated row, DB pullover, squats and hack squats


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 5, 2012)

No weight lifting today, all cardio!

15min fasted cardio in the morning w/ BCAAs
15min after i get off work
15min before bed


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 5, 2012)

Alright ladies and gentlemen, just received my Ipam and CJC! Just wanted to thank Labpe for giving me an opportunity to research their peptides. Ive heard nothing but great things about them and im excited to get started with the research


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 5, 2012)

Nice!!!!!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 5, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> Nice!!!!!



I know, seriously the best packaging ive ever seen lol..very professional and came very quick!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jul 5, 2012)

Happy to see everything came in!!   Looking forward to hearing your feedback on them.   Yeah, Labpe's packaging is the best I have ever seen.. period.  Keep killing Miss, I'll be following along as always.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 5, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Happy to see everything came in!!   Looking forward to hearing your feedback on them.   Yeah, Labpe's packaging is the best I have ever seen.. period.  Keep killing Miss, I'll be following along as always.



Thanks to you Pitts!  will more than likely start tomorrow!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 6, 2012)

Alright guys, started today! Morning and preworkout injection already done. About a hour and a half after morning injection my rat became quite hungry. Injected 30min before workout and pumps were ridiculous(painful). I am aware that this could just be in my head but thats fine with me  

ARMS

warmup
lying curls-30x15,35x12x10
one arm cable curl-5x15,10x15x15
21's-35lb
skullcrusher-35x20,35x15,35x12(sooo pumped)
Rope pushdown-15x20,15x15

15min fasted cardio in morning
15min cardio when i got off work


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 7, 2012)

2nd day and have only done the morning injection so far. Preworkout one is about to go down in 15min! 
BUT i just woke up from a nap and both hands were numb...

LEGS

light squats, lunges, leg ext, leg curls, stiff leg deads, and calf exercises. Nice pumps in my quads and hamstrings. ​


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 7, 2012)

Labpe rocks for sure


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 8, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Labpe rocks for sure


----------



## BFHammer (Jul 8, 2012)

I started with the 2, then hex, now Ipam now that the prices are getting better.  It is definitely my choice now.  Congratulations on your finish!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 9, 2012)

BFHammer said:


> I started with the 2, then hex, now Ipam now that the prices are getting better.  It is definitely my choice now.  Congratulations on your finish!



Im pretty impressed with ipam so i will probably stick with it too! This ipam and cjc mix is great, best pumps ever! Thanks for still following along BF


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 9, 2012)

Worked back today. Did some bentover row, pullups, seated row, deads, and one arm row for warmup. Had some serious joint pain..i flexed and my shoulder cracked so bad. Need some joint support asap!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 9, 2012)

Great job


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 9, 2012)

Just a quick picture..ipod takes horrible pictures but will get better pics this weekend!


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 10, 2012)

Looking good!!!!


----------



## deadlifter405 (Jul 10, 2012)

You have come so far this year!  Awesome, simply Awesome.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 10, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> Looking good!!!!





deadlifter405 said:


> You have come so far this year!  Awesome, simply Awesome.



Thanks guys!


----------



## BFHammer (Jul 10, 2012)

Those pullups are rock star!  Especially with the cussing at the end!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 11, 2012)

BFHammer said:


> Those pullups are rock star!  Especially with the cussing at the end!



Lol thank youu!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 11, 2012)

LEGS


Squats-45x30(changing foot position),95x20,95x20,95x20
step ups-20 each leg(3x)
Calf raises
Leg curls
leg ext

Kept it light today because of my joints but it was a great workout!! Felt sick at the end of hamstrings, good thing


----------



## Lil Sexy (Jul 12, 2012)

Just went through your journal... wow.  You are coming along nicely!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 12, 2012)

Lil Sexy said:


> Just went through your journal... wow.  You are coming along nicely!



Thank you so much! Means A LOT coming from you. You look amazing!


----------



## antonoverlord (Jul 12, 2012)

hey will u post a before and after pictorial, i mean post up ur very first picks then do the same poses now so we can c side by side differences, and less clothes the shirt hides any definition is all i mean by that


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 16, 2012)

Phil Heath and I


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 16, 2012)

Where did you see him at


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 16, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> Where did you see him at



I went to the NPC Louisiana Championship and he was there


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 16, 2012)

One day we'll be coming to see you--He's a big dude


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 16, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> One day we'll be coming to see you--He's a big dude



Thats what im hoping! I cant wait to hop on stage 
yeah he said he is 275lb right now..goodness..lol


----------



## btex34n88 (Jul 16, 2012)

he must eat many foods and drink gears


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 17, 2012)

btex34n88 said:


> he must eat many foods and drink gears



lol yeah he said he eats 6lbs of fish a day. He is sooo nice too!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 17, 2012)

I worked legs yesterday and it was a sick workout! Almost passed out once i was done. Did squats, lunges, step ups, hamstrings and leg ext. I love working legs!


----------



## btex34n88 (Jul 18, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> lol yeah he said he eats 6lbs of fish a day. He is sooo nice too!



holy mother 6lbs!! I need to step my game up. cant imagine how much 6lbs of fish costs daily lol


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 19, 2012)

btex34n88 said:


> holy mother 6lbs!! I need to step my game up. cant imagine how much 6lbs of fish costs daily lol



lol i know, it is ridiculous! I couldnt eat that much fish in a day. I get sick of fish VERY quick!


----------



## btex34n88 (Jul 19, 2012)

i know he's a fan of tilapia, and eating tilapia more than twice a week makes me feel sick the next time i eat it. I can do salmon but not tilapia. He's a beast, my hat is off to him for being THAT dedicated


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 19, 2012)

*Inspirational*

This is a video i took of a blind/deaf guy at the NPC Louisiana Championship. This was so inspirational to me, so i had to put this in my journal!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 19, 2012)

btex34n88 said:


> i know he's a fan of tilapia, and eating tilapia more than twice a week makes me feel sick the next time i eat it. I can do salmon but not tilapia. He's a beast, my hat is off to him for being THAT dedicated



Yeah same here! I ate tilapia everyday for 2 weeks and i cant even say the word without feeling sick lol..i just been sticking to salmon and tuna


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jul 20, 2012)

btex34n88 said:


> holy mother 6lbs!! I need to step my game up. cant imagine how much 6lbs of fish costs daily lol



About $30-$40/per day depending on the fish...

Miss Springsteen - nice work in here!  I look forward to following along...


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 20, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> About $30-$40/per day depending on the fish...
> 
> Miss Springsteen - nice work in here!  I look forward to following along...



Thank you SVT! This journal has just begun so its great to have another follower!


----------



## msumuscle (Jul 20, 2012)

WOW, that vid you put up of the blind/deaf guy is so inspirational!  NO EXCUSES!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 21, 2012)

msumuscle said:


> WOW, that vid you put up of the blind/deaf guy is so inspirational!  NO EXCUSES!



I know, it was amazing to me! If he can keep motivated then there is no reason myself or anyone else cant.


----------



## unclem (Jul 21, 2012)

nice work miss.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 22, 2012)

UPDATE ON IPAM/CJC

Dropped 2% of bodyfat since the start of this research. I know i will run out before i know it and i will be sad lol..
Head rushes and joint pain have gone down quite a bit but the vivid dreams are still occuring


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jul 23, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> UPDATE ON IPAM/CJC
> 
> Dropped 2% of bodyfat since the start of this research. I know i will run out before i know it and i will be sad lol..
> Head rushes and *joint pain *have gone down quite a bit but the vivid dreams are still occuring



Are you taking any type of joint supp i.e glucosamine/condroitin/msm?


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 23, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> Are you taking any type of joint supp i.e glucosamine/condroitin/msm?



Yes i am..i picked up some asap! It helped soo much, thank goodness bc joint pain was horrible!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 23, 2012)

Amazing workout today!! Joined a new gym and its perfect! Not busy AT ALL, 24hr, and free weights everywhere. It will make recording vids super easy and im excited to see how this helps with my progress. 
Worked arms today! Hammer curls, straight bar curl, preacher curl machine, pushdowns, skullcrushers, and close grip bench.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 23, 2012)

Juice bought me some badass shoes! They are New Balance/Vibram Minimus. Best shoe ive ever had 






Also just received my IronMagLabs Complete Vanilla Protein and LeanFuel Extreme! I havent had vanilla flavored protein before so im excited to try it in a few minutes. I will let yall know what i think! This also will be my first time trying LeanFuel Extreme so will update on how that works for me.
Thanks IML


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 24, 2012)

*Miss Springsteen's take on IronMagLabs Complete Vanilla Protein*

Alright guys/gals, I love IML Complete Vanilla protein! Smells good(not like that really matters but some protein i've had in the past smelled like complete shiit and made me not want to consume it lol), very light taste and mixes great! I mixed it with water since i dropped milk from my diet for now. So i'm sure it would taste even better with milk and it seems like blending it with fruit or juice would be awesome!


----------



## Lil Sexy (Jul 24, 2012)

I agree the protein is fine just with water.  I prefer my protein with water anyways.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jul 24, 2012)

Protein + water or fat free milk during the off season but I typically cut out all shakes starting at 4 weeks out during contest prep.

Miss Springsteen - glad to hear your joints are feeling better.  Just make sure to take the joint supps consistently and keep your levels up because it does take a while to build up in your system and the longer you take it, the better off you will be.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 24, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> Protein + water or fat free milk during the off season but I typically cut out all shakes starting at 4 weeks out during contest prep.
> 
> Miss Springsteen - glad to hear your joints are feeling better.  Just make sure to take the joint supps consistently and keep your levels up because it does take a while to build up in your system and the longer you take it, the better off you will be.



Thank you SVT, yeah i am being very consistent with my joint supps bc i would HATE to feel the way i did a few weeks ago.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jul 25, 2012)

I tore my ACL in a "pit accident" a few years ago when I went to a thrash metal show and already had issues with my shoulders/rotators so joint supps are a MUST have for me.  Never got my ACL repaired but it is basically 100% now after rehabbing it myself.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 26, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> I tore my ACL in a "pit accident" a few years ago when I went to a thrash metal show and already had issues with my shoulders/rotators so joint supps are a MUST have for me.  Never got my ACL repaired but it is basically 100% now after rehabbing it myself.



Jeez thats crazy..i never been to a thrash metal show before lol. Thats good that you are pretty much 100% though. I have been having shoulder issues for a while now and its a pain in the ass.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jul 26, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Jeez thats crazy..i never been to a thrash metal show before lol. Thats good that you are pretty much 100% though. I have been having shoulder issues for a while now and its a pain in the ass.



Yea, I know all about shoulder/rotator cuff injuries all too well.  Last year was the worst but I managed to train through the pain and now (knock on wood) everything is 100%.  doing rotator warmups/exercises seemed to be of huge benefit prior to and during any type of chest or delt training.


----------



## Johnnyboy004 (Jul 26, 2012)

Lil Sexy said:


> I agree the protein is fine just with water.  I prefer my protein with water anyways.



Why no milk?  Sugars?

Do either of you ladys have experience running t3?  Im knew to this forum.  My fiance and I are in a contest to see who can lose most bf% before our destination wedding in December.  Ive been having no problem recomping, but she is having a tough time losing weight.  She's a former D1 athelete, and knows how to train.  We've both been tracking macros and basically eating the same thing.  She has a lower calorie maintance than me, so her portions are smaller but lots of lean protein.  I shoot for a 50/30/20 ratio (p/f/c) because Im very insulin sensitive and carbs are my enemy.

Anyway, shes been struggling to lose bf and it looks like there are some in shape females on these forums.  The other forums Ive joined dont seem to have many female members.  

I was thinking of recomending t3 to her to kick start her thyroid and metabolism, but Ive never heard from a female who's used t3.  Her bf is too high right not for Var to be effective, and Im not a fan of Clen or Albuterol...Any advice or exeperience you ladys could share would be great.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 27, 2012)

Johnnyboy004 said:


> Why no milk?  Sugars?
> 
> Do either of you ladys have experience running t3?  Im knew to this forum.  My fiance and I are in a contest to see who can lose most bf% before our destination wedding in December.  Ive been having no problem recomping, but she is having a tough time losing weight.  She's a former D1 athelete, and knows how to train.  We've both been tracking macros and basically eating the same thing.  She has a lower calorie maintance than me, so her portions are smaller but lots of lean protein.  I shoot for a 50/30/20 ratio (p/f/c) because Im very insulin sensitive and carbs are my enemy.
> 
> ...



I know you have probably heard it enough but...diet and cardio is key. Stick to it and be patient bc change doesnt happen overnight. You should get your post count up so you can receive PMs


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 27, 2012)

I had a great back workout on wednesday..veryy sore! Didnt record it because im trying to get use to the new gym. Today is leg day and im going to DESTROY them(in a good way of course!) lol


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jul 27, 2012)

Have fun killing those wheels (in a good way lol!).   Training at a new gym always comes with a big learning curve with the equipment and fellow members, good luck!


----------



## Johnnyboy004 (Jul 27, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> I know you have probably heard it enough but...diet and cardio is key. Stick to it and be patient bc change doesnt happen overnight. You should get your post count up so you can receive PMs



Ill work on getting my posts ups. Thanks for the tips.  Great log by the way. Sorry for steering it a little off topic.   Good luck reaching your goals.


----------



## Johnnyboy004 (Jul 27, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> Have fun killing those wheels (in a good way lol!).   Training at a new gym always comes with a big learning curve with the equipment and fellow members, good luck!



Fellow members are the biggest challenge in a lot of gyms. I like to put my ear buds in and crank out my workout.  It's seems like 90% of the people are their to socialize.  It's not a bad social outlet, but I'm their to get shit done.  I am polite, but I just crank up my music and ignore people.  Hard to get a focused workout in when people are standing on machines talking or trying to talk to you the whole time. I'm sure it's harder for women.


----------



## flynike (Jul 27, 2012)

Johnnyboy004 said:


> Fellow members are the biggest challenge in a lot of gyms. I like to put my ear buds in and crank out my workout.  It's seems like 90% of the people are their to socialize.  It's not a bad social outlet, but I'm their to get shit done.  I am polite, but I just crank up my music and ignore people.  Hard to get a focused workout in when people are standing on machines talking or trying to talk to you the whole time. I'm sure it's harder for women.


I am the same! ear buds and volume up!


----------



## flynike (Jul 27, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Juice bought me some badass shoes! They are New Balance/Vibram Minimus. Best shoe ive ever had


I have just bought same exact pair in blue last week!! they are so light!!  em!!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 28, 2012)

Johnnyboy004 said:


> Ill work on getting my posts ups. Thanks for the tips.  Great log by the way. Sorry for steering it a little off topic.   Good luck reaching your goals.



You are welcome! Oh thats no problem at all, i am happy to help anyone out if they need it. Thanks so much Johnny.



flynike said:


> I have just bought same exact pair in blue last week!! they are so light!!  em!!



Awesome! I didnt see a blue pair where i bought mine but there was a highlighter yellow pair that were badass. I love these shoes, and you are right..veryy light shoes!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 28, 2012)

I worked legs yesterday and my glutes are sooo sore! Cant wait for the next leg day!

I worked back today and it went great. Was trying to try some different exercises to get out of the same old routine.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 28, 2012)

I am a huge fan of Oksana Grishina! I was watching one of her videos just now, seen her doing this dance and thought it was funny! I had to make it a gif  enjoy lol


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 29, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> I worked legs yesterday and my glutes are sooo sore! Cant wait for the next leg day!
> 
> I worked back today and it went great. Was trying to try some different exercises to get out of the same old routine.


are you still getting sore, if you are you must be really hitting that muscle different


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 29, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> are you still getting sore, if you are you must be really hitting that muscle different



Yeah i always switch up my routine pretty often. Now that i'm at a new gym it gives me an opportunity to broaden my horizons lol


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jul 29, 2012)

^^ looking incredible miss 

You're motivating my wife!!!!

Keep up the good work


----------



## chucky1 (Jul 29, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> ^^ looking incredible miss
> 
> You're motivating my wife!!!!
> 
> Keep up the good work


x2 for real


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 29, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> ^^ looking incredible miss
> 
> You're motivating my wife!!!!
> 
> Keep up the good work





chucky1 said:


> x2 for real



Thank you so much Hypo and Chucky! 
Seriously, it makes me feel great to hear my journey has the ability to motivate others.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jul 30, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Yeah i always switch up my routine pretty often. Now that i'm at a new gym it gives me an opportunity to broaden my horizons lol



Great way to train...keeps things from getting stale and forces the body to continually adapt and GROW!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 30, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> Great way to train...keeps things from getting stale and forces the body to continually adapt and GROW!



Exactly! I never give my muscles a chance to get use to certain exercises and it has been working very well. I have a hard time finding new ways to work my biceps though. Hopefully i can find some fun things to do at my new gym.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jul 31, 2012)

So are you training for anything in particular such as an upcoming competition or do you train for the love of training and to look/feel a certain way?


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 31, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> So are you training for anything in particular such as an upcoming competition or do you train for the love of training and to look/feel a certain way?



No there arent any competitions i am training for right now BUT i do plan on competing in the near future. I just LOVE training, pushing myself to a new limit everyday and looking in the mirror with complete confidence but still knowing there is more room for improvement


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 2, 2012)

I think you should take/post more progress photos


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Aug 2, 2012)

^^ah yes i know..i havent updated my pics in a while. Hopefully will be able to get some up soon!

UPDATE:
I have been getting some great workouts in this week @ my new gym! I am really getting the hang of it  I will start to record my workouts starting next week. Today i will just do a bunch of cardio(bike, stairmaster, elliptical and treadmill). On a downside, I made a stupid decision by working shoulders(very light) a couple of days a go and i really shouldnt have. Having horrible pain now..even worse than normal. Feels like it has to pop everytime i move it. This crap gets in the way of a TON of other exercises and im pissed.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 2, 2012)

Make sure you do your rotator warmups...


----------



## Kleen (Aug 2, 2012)

Try icing them real good or better yet ice them then apply heat. Also try sleeping on your back for a little while if you can. I found after my shoulder surgeries that helps when my shoulders are getting achy. We tend to lay on our arms and shoulders in all kinds of weird angles when we are sleeping. Arms over extended under our own weight, at odd angles that apply stress to the joints. There is a really good product called Blue Goo or Blue EMU that is a transdermal solution of emu oil, msm, glucosamin and a few other things. The EMU oil doubles as not only a very effective transdermal carrier, but also a strong anti-inflammatory.


----------



## ctr10 (Aug 3, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> ^^ah yes i know..i havent updated my pics in a while. Hopefully will be able to get some up soon!
> 
> UPDATE:
> I have been getting some great workouts in this week @ my new gym! I am really getting the hang of it  I will start to record my workouts starting next week. Today i will just do a bunch of cardio(bike, stairmaster, elliptical and treadmill). On a downside, I made a stupid decision by working shoulders(very light) a couple of days a go and i really shouldnt have. Having horrible pain now..even worse than normal. Feels like it has to pop everytime i move it. This crap gets in the way of a TON of other exercises and im pissed.


Are you doing rotator cuff exercises, you can do them between sets


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Aug 3, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> Make sure you do your rotator warmups...



Yeah i always warmup and it felt great at the time but now...not so much 



Kleen said:


> Try icing them real good or better yet ice them then apply heat. Also try sleeping on your back for a little while if you can. I found after my shoulder surgeries that helps when my shoulders are getting achy. We tend to lay on our arms and shoulders in all kinds of weird angles when we are sleeping. Arms over extended under our own weight, at odd angles that apply stress to the joints. There is a really good product called Blue Goo or Blue EMU that is a transdermal solution of emu oil, msm, glucosamin and a few other things. The EMU oil doubles as not only a very effective transdermal carrier, but also a strong anti-inflammatory.



I have been putting ice on it for 2 days now but today i will start applying heat after. Yeah i havent been able to sleep on my side since i first messed my shoulder up so i definitely cant now and it sucks! Cool, i will look into that stuff asap..Thanks soo much Kleen! 



ctr10 said:


> Are you doing rotator cuff exercises, you can do them between sets



Yeah i was but i wont be able to do anything at all with them for a while


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 3, 2012)

I hope ya feel better soon...


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Aug 3, 2012)

Yesterday i did 5 miles on the bike..10min on the stairmaster(as fast as it can go)..and ran on the treadmill for a while at 6mph. I got home and worked abs for the hell of it.

Today i will do some training in my backyard(a few laps, box jumps and suicides **all done with 5lb leg weights on each leg) I normally do a lot of training with a 10lb medicine ball but cant because of shoulder

Tomorrow i will play some beach volleyball!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Aug 3, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> I hope ya feel better soon...



Thank you so much!


----------



## flynike (Aug 3, 2012)

Yes! Pics update please


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 6, 2012)

Beach volleyball sounds like fun! I hope you got some good sun while playing


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Aug 6, 2012)

Crappy quality i know but i didnt want to bring my big nice ass camera in the gym lol...I will take some pics at home but just wanted to share a little pic i took yesterday at the  gym


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 6, 2012)

Nice...quads are looking good!  Almost a reverse shot of flynike's AVI.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Aug 6, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> Beach volleyball sounds like fun! I hope you got some good sun while playing



Yeah i am obsessed with playing volleyball lol..it actually started raining so didnt get much sun but thats okay 



SVT03DAL said:


> Nice...quads are looking good!  Almost a reverse shot of flynike's AVI.



Thank you! lol ah you are right!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Aug 6, 2012)

I was going cardio crazy all weekend...Juice and I spent our friday/saturday night at the gym, as well as sunday morning. I ran a ton on the treadmill..some jump rope..bike..stairmaster. I am very sore and not sure if i will make today an off day or not.

I also just ordered 4 gallons of egg whites


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 6, 2012)

Where'd you order the egg whites from?


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Aug 6, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> Where'd you order the egg whites from?



MuscleEgg


----------



## ctr10 (Aug 6, 2012)

How's your shoulder ?


----------



## BP2000 (Aug 6, 2012)

pics


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Aug 6, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> How's your shoulder ?



Feeling much better! Its been twitching like crazy but it hasnt been bothering as much as it was a few days ago.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 7, 2012)

I'll have to look into MuscleEgg because buying egg whites at the grocery store is freekin' expensive!


----------



## Lil Sexy (Aug 8, 2012)

My heart bleeds for you, that much cardio ahhhh.  . Just starting my prep so it will be a week or so before I get excited about cardio.  For now it just feels like a chore.  Keeping motivated!!!


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 8, 2012)

Lil Sexy said:


> My heart bleeds for you, that much cardio ahhhh. . Just starting my prep so it will be a week or so before I get excited about cardio. For now it just feels like a chore. Keeping motivated!!!



My Ipod is my GREATEST training partner, even moreso when doing cardio.  Keeps me locked in to finish the task at hand.


----------



## ctr10 (Aug 8, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Feeling much better! Its been twitching like crazy but it hasnt been bothering as much as it was a few days ago.


That's good to hear, I hope it heals like new


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Aug 9, 2012)

Lil Sexy said:


> My heart bleeds for you, that much cardio ahhhh.  . Just starting my prep so it will be a week or so before I get excited about cardio.  For now it just feels like a chore.  Keeping motivated!!!



lol i have been LOVING cardio lately. Normally it seems like it is a chore but now i feel like i can do it all day! Good luck with everything..you look great! 
Thanks 



SVT03DAL said:


> My Ipod is my GREATEST training partner, even moreso when doing cardio.  Keeps me locked in to finish the task at hand.



x2! My ipod and my G-Shock watch is my must haves when doing cardio



ctr10 said:


> That's good to hear, I hope it heals like new



Thank you ctr! I am hoping the same thing


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Aug 9, 2012)

8/8/12 BACK

warmup
pullups-BWx10,BWx8,BWx6
one arm row-30x15,35x15,40x12,40x10
db pullover-30x15,35x12,40x10
did some rear delt and lower back exercises too

ran on treadmill

UPDATE ON IPAM/CJC:
Ive been taking 2 days off a week from research but still seeing/feeling results. Slight head rushes, pumps are still insane, joint pain has gone down a lot since taking joint support, hands have been falling asleep and quite painful at times and BF% seems to keep going down. My poor rats stomach is all bruised up from injections but taking 2 days off a week really has been helping. Not quite done the research but i can say right now that i am very pleased..


Last time i measured my arms they were 12in..they are currently at 12 3/4 and staying lean so i am a happy camper.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 9, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## ctr10 (Aug 9, 2012)

Nice Bicep!!


----------



## flynike (Aug 9, 2012)

Biceps looking good!!!   Keep it up girl!! 

I know buying eggs at the grocery store can get expensive , but the less pre packaged stuff the better for you!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Aug 10, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> Nice!





ctr10 said:


> Nice Bicep!!





flynike said:


> Biceps looking good!!!   Keep it up girl!!
> 
> I know buying eggs at the grocery store can get expensive , but the less pre packaged stuff the better for you!



Thanks guys and gal


----------



## Arnold (Aug 11, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Last time i measured my arms they were 12in..they are currently at 12 3/4 and staying lean so i am a happy camper.



Nice!


----------



## ctr10 (Aug 12, 2012)

Prince were glad to have Miss S. on the board with us


----------



## BFHammer (Aug 12, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> I was going cardio crazy all weekend...Juice and I spent our friday/saturday night at the gym, as well as sunday morning. I ran a ton on the treadmill..some jump rope..bike..stairmaster. I am very sore and not sure if i will make today an off day or not.
> 
> I also just ordered 4 gallons of egg whites



I'm curious why whites?  Your joints are hurting and every time I went low fat in the past my joints felt horrible.  

My Co-op has free range organic eggs in flats for 2.69/dozen.  If you have a dog or cat the yolks are great for them if your not going to eat them all.  Homemade avocado mayo with egg yolks is pretty amazing!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Aug 13, 2012)

Prince said:


> Nice!



Thanks Prince! 



BFHammer said:


> I'm curious why whites?  Your joints are hurting and every time I went low fat in the past my joints felt horrible.
> 
> My Co-op has free range organic eggs in flats for 2.69/dozen.  If you have a dog or cat the yolks are great for them if your not going to eat them all.  Homemade avocado mayo with egg yolks is pretty amazing!



I just prefer the whites..i sometimes add yolks in my diet but i like getting my fats elsewhere. Thanks for the tip BF!


----------



## flynike (Aug 13, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Thanks Prince!
> 
> 
> 
> I just prefer the whites..i sometimes add yolks in my diet but i like getting my fats elsewhere. Thanks for the tip BF!


Same here! I like getting my fats from tasty good fats


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 14, 2012)

I always mix 3 whole omega 3 eggs in with my whites.  The fats are good for you and have many health benefits.  I also think it makes the whites taste better...always scramble or make omelettes.  Although, 2 week out from a show, all eggs are cut out of diet


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Aug 14, 2012)

Looking great sis, keep rocking!!!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Aug 14, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> I always mix 3 whole omega 3 eggs in with my whites.  The fats are good for you and have many health benefits.  I also think it makes the whites taste better...always scramble or make omelettes.  Although, 2 week out from a show, all eggs are cut out of diet



I completely agree with you! Ah that sucks..but ya gotta do what ya gotta do! 



Chrisotpherm said:


> Looking great sis, keep rocking!!!



Thanks Chris!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Aug 15, 2012)

Just received my egg whites!


----------



## ctr10 (Aug 15, 2012)

^^^You don't mess around do ya^^^


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Aug 15, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> ^^^You don't mess around do ya^^^



Lol nope! Now i can continue to drink my egg whites without being told im crazy lol


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 15, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Lol nope! Now i can continue to drink my egg whites without being told im crazy lol



Lana's Egg Whites are the best


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Aug 17, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> Lana's Egg Whites are the best



I havent had those yet but ive heard a lot of good things about them. The egg whites i just bought are sooo good! I drink about 2 cups a day for right now and they are SUPER easy to get down.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Aug 17, 2012)

Okay guys sorry i havent been logging my workouts but ive been super busy getting ready for this school semester to start. I took a few days off of lifting this week but still did my cardio. Tonight i will be working legs!


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 17, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Just received my egg whites!



Awesome!  I can't tell from the photo but are any of those the "flavored" egg whites?


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Aug 17, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> Awesome!  I can't tell from the photo but are any of those the "flavored" egg whites?



No the only ones that were on sale were the unflavored egg whites but i really did want to try the chocolate one! I guess anything tastes better then how i use to drink my eggs lol


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 17, 2012)

How's that?  Rocky style?


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Aug 17, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> How's that?  Rocky style?



lol yes! If i was in a rush or at work i would crack 8 eggs and drink em up lol


----------



## ctr10 (Aug 17, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Okay guys sorry i havent been logging my workouts but ive been super busy getting ready for this school semester to start. I took a few days off of lifting this week but still did my cardio. Tonight i will be working legs!


What are you studying?


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Aug 17, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> What are you studying?



Working my way to earn a masters degree in Psychology


----------



## flynike (Aug 17, 2012)

I wish I have enough room in my fridge for all that egg whites


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 21, 2012)

Been a few days since she's logged...hope all is well.


----------



## ctr10 (Aug 21, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Working my way to earn a masters degree in Psychology


Good for you!!!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Aug 21, 2012)

8/20/12 LEGS

warmed up with squats(very light..high rep)
alternated between 3 different leg ext machines to hit different areas of quads(4 sets of each)
leg press(changing up foot positions during each set)
lying leg curls
standing leg curls
seated leg curls
warmed up calves on the leg press
seated calf raises

jumped on the bike for a few min to finish up workout

I am seeing a lot of improvements in my legs! Very excited to see some change!

*As everyone can see, my journal is slowing down a bit. Like i have stated before..i just started school yesterday and classes are mon-fri. Updating my journal might be put back a bit while i get settled in to my new schedule. Will continue to log of course but wont be as consistant at the moment. Thanks guys! *


----------



## Gena Marie (Aug 21, 2012)

That is awesome.  Keep up the good work.  I love when I start seeing progress.  It motivates me more


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 22, 2012)

Snap some pix...let's see those legs girl!  

What are you going to school for?


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Aug 22, 2012)

Gena Marie said:


> That is awesome.  Keep up the good work.  I love when I start seeing progress.  It motivates me more



Thank you Gena!!  Yeah it feels great to know im doing something right lol



SVT03DAL said:


> Snap some pix...let's see those legs girl!
> 
> What are you going to school for?



I will try to get some up this weekend. Yall might not be able to see the improvements by pics but hopefully yall can. I can tell my legs have improved just by the way they feel and Juice told me the other day my legs were looking nice! 

I am going for my masters and possibly doctorate's degree in Psychology to become a Psychologist or Psychiatrist.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Aug 27, 2012)

Just a quick update! Workouts have been amazing. I have bumped up leg workouts to 3x a week. Ive been looking very full and vascular! Unfortunately, everything has to be put on hold bc of Hurricane Isaac..it is hitting my area tomorrow(7 year anniversary of Hurricane Katrina). No school, training, and will most likely lose all my food in my fridge due to no power. I will be back on as soon as all this crap is over!


----------



## Kleen (Aug 28, 2012)

Hopefully it stays weak but you will be getting a lot of rain regardless. Legs look great your physique is quite a bit like my wife's. Very nice bicep, I know some guys who's arms don't look that good.


----------



## ctr10 (Aug 28, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Just a quick update! Workouts have been amazing. I have bumped up leg workouts to 3x a week. Ive been looking very full and vascular! Unfortunately, everything has to be put on hold bc of Hurricane Isaac..it is hitting my area tomorrow(7 year anniversary of Hurricane Katrina). No school, training, and will most likely lose all my food in my fridge due to no power. I will be back on as soon as all this crap is over!


Your going to lose your egg whites, that stinks, Be safe Miss.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 29, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Just a quick update! Workouts have been amazing. I have bumped up leg workouts to 3x a week. Ive been looking very full and vascular! Unfortunately, everything has to be put on hold bc of Hurricane Isaac..it is hitting my area tomorrow(7 year anniversary of Hurricane Katrina). No school, training, and will most likely lose all my food in my fridge due to no power. I will be back on as soon as all this crap is over!



Stay safe with that hurricane...glad to hear training has been going well for you!   keep us posted on how you make out with the storm...


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks guys! We lost power tuesday and still no power  this has been sooo ridiculous to deal with..no street lights work and everything is closed..anything that is open is sooooo busy. I havent eaten well at all but ive been trying...finished off one whole gallon of egg whites so they wontt go bad but i have 2 more left 
Juice and I were sooo desperate that we bought a tent and slept outside lastnight but it was still wayyyy too hot. We finally found a cottage to stay in for the night so we can enjoy the air conditioning, tv and internet. Hope this crap ends soon!!!


----------



## ctr10 (Sep 1, 2012)

Hang in there Miss.


----------



## btex34n88 (Sep 1, 2012)

No power = 

Hopefully the damage from the hurricane wasnt too bad. And hopefully they didnt shut down all the gyms..if so you might have to lift broken tree limbs


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Sep 2, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> Hang in there Miss.



Thanks! I'm trying 



btex34n88 said:


> No power =
> 
> Hopefully the damage from the hurricane wasnt too bad. And hopefully they didnt shut down all the gyms..if so you might have to lift broken tree limbs



Yeah i know, i've been going insane! As of right now, all the gyms are closed but i've been stalking my gym to see if it opened up yet lol


----------



## Lil Sexy (Sep 2, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Thanks! I'm trying
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i know, i've been going insane! As of right now, all the gyms are closed but i've been stalking my gym to see if it opened up yet lol



Perfect reason to move to CALI!!!!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Sep 5, 2012)

Lil Sexy said:


> Perfect reason to move to CALI!!!!



lol i wouldnt mind that one bit!!! I plan on leaving where i live, so who knows where ill end up after i graduate


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Sep 5, 2012)

9/4/12 FULL BODY

one arm row
seated row
pullups(wide and reverse)
hammer curls
reverse grip straight bar curl
lower cable curls(one arm at a time)
rope pushdown
one arm tricep pushdown
close grip bench
bunch of ab exercises
squats
leg ext
leg press
lying leg curls
standing leg curls
standing calf raises
seated calf raises

walked on treadmill for a little while

Went to the gym for the first time since the storm and i felt so sick after but it felt great to get back to the gym!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Sep 12, 2012)

9/11/12 CHEST/TRICEPS/BICEPS

bench press
reverse grip bench press
incline DB fly
cable crossover
close grip bench(on smith machine..focusing on negative reps)
tricep pushdown
barbell curls
incline DB curls
ez bar curls

*I did 3 sets for each exercise.

Hopped on the bike for a little while after workout


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Sep 26, 2012)

Ive been doing a whole new workout routine for the last 2 weeks. I have never been so sore in my life and i am absolutely exhausted at the end of every workout..its amazingg!! Today will be a tough one..will post later


----------



## chucky1 (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## ctr10 (Sep 27, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Ive been doing a whole new workout routine for the last 2 weeks. I have never been so sore in my life and i am absolutely exhausted at the end of every workout..its amazingg!! Today will be a tough one..will post later


You gotta love this girl!!! Hardcore.


----------



## silvercvic (Sep 27, 2012)

great workout and progress, you should update pics to see how your progress is going.  You should try adding some crossfit routine into your workouts, those are super killers


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Sep 27, 2012)

silvercvic said:


> great workout and progress, you should update pics to see how your progress is going.  You should try adding some crossfit routine into your workouts, those are super killers



Thanks! Yeah i know, i will get some pics up. I am obsessed with crossfit! I do a ton of rowing, box jumps, burpees, jump rope. Im about to add more kettlebell training and power cleans


----------



## silvercvic (Sep 27, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Thanks! Yeah i know, i will get some pics up. I am obsessed with crossfit! I do a ton of rowing, box jumps, burpees, jump rope. Im about to add more kettlebell training and power cleans



I'm getting more into olympic lift side of CF, mastering the moves before I go heavy.  Also those style pullups they have are crazy, I've been watching people do them on youtube.  I was just watching a female do 100 pulls under 3mins, impressive!  ...great info out there on youtube, just hard to get the forms down without a trainer.

BTW, never did thank you for the pose you gave me for the holiday contest


----------



## SVT03DAL (Sep 27, 2012)

silvercvic said:


> *great workout and progress, you should update pics to see how your progress is going.* you should try adding some crossfit routine into your workouts, those are super killers



x 2


----------



## Kleen (Sep 29, 2012)

I have been wanting to do start adding in some crossfit type workouts myself.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Sep 29, 2012)

9/29/12 CHEST/TRICEPS/BICEPS

cable crossover-20x18..25x15..25x15
bench press-40x20..60x20..70x15
incline db fly-8x20..10x20..15x15
incline db press-15x20..15x20..15
close grip bench press(negatives only)35x5..35x4..35x5
close grip bench-95x5..95x5..95x5
db overhead ext-20x8..25x6..25x6
tri pushdown-65x6..75x6..85x4>drop set75x4>65x4
barbell curls(negatives only)60x5..50x5..50x5
barbell curls-40x6..40x6..40x6
incline db curls-15x6..15x6..15x6>dropset10x12
ez bar preacher curl-35x6..40x5..40x4


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## Miss Springsteen (Sep 30, 2012)

9/30/12 SHOULDERS/TRAPS/ABS

db lat raise-8x20..8x20..8x15
smith machine behind head press-bar20..bar20..bar15
smith machine upright row-55x15..55x15..55x15
face pulls-20..20..20(with rubberband)
db shrugs-30x15..30x15..30x15
bicycle crunch-3 sets to failure


----------



## deadlifter405 (Sep 30, 2012)

I can't quote that curling video, but in the last couple of seconds when you're walking over to Juice your physique looks absolutely amazing!

You have come very far this year.

How's your shoulder doing lately?  Should be a lot better by now?


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Oct 1, 2012)

deadlifter405 said:


> I can't quote that curling video, but in the last couple of seconds when you're walking over to Juice your physique looks absolutely amazing!
> 
> You have come very far this year.
> 
> How's your shoulder doing lately?  Should be a lot better by now?



Thanks DL! My shoulder hasnt been giving me any problems at all lately. I dont work them as hard as i know i can but im slowly getting there. It felt amazing to have a pain free shoulder workout..


----------



## SVT03DAL (Oct 2, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


>



Dang...looking good Miss S!


----------



## silvercvic (Oct 2, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> Dang...looking good Miss S!



Yessss, very nice, my gym needs more women like that...seems like all the ones in my area are afraid of the weights


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Oct 2, 2012)

10/2/12 BACK/BICEPS/TRICEPS

db pullover-25x15..30x15..30x15
wide grip pulldown-50x15..60x15..75x15
bent over barbell row-45x20..55x15..55x15
seated cable row-40x15..40x15..40x15
standing cable curl-30x12..35x12..40x12
behind the back cable curl-15x12..15x12..15x12
machine curls-20x12..20x12..20x10
one arm db overhead tri ext-8x12..10x12..10x12
tri pushdowns-50x12..60x12..70x10
bench dips-BWx12..BW+10x12..BW+25x12


----------



## SVT03DAL (Oct 5, 2012)

^^^ Must have had a pretty sick upper body pump going after that session.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Oct 5, 2012)

10/5/12 TRICEPS/BICEPS/LEGS

lying db tri ext-10x12..12x10..15x10..15x8superset with barbell curls^^ -40x10..40x10..40x10..40x10
tricep pushdown-20x10..30x10..30x10..30x8
superset with high cable curl^^-20x10..25x12..30x10..35x8
leg ext-45x20..45x20..45x15
leg press-80x15..80x15..80x15
lying leg curl-25x20..30x15..30x15
calf raise on leg press(alternating foot position)-60x20..60x20..60x20..60x20..60x20

I felt soooo sick after this workout! I had to take the last 2 days off due to school schedule but will kill it all weekend!


----------



## Kleen (Oct 7, 2012)

Still killing it in here! Way to keep kicking ass.


----------



## flynike (Oct 10, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> 10/5/12 TRICEPS/BICEPS/LEGS
> 
> lying db tri ext-10x12..12x10..15x10..15x8superset with barbell curls^^ -40x10..40x10..40x10..40x10
> tricep pushdown-20x10..30x10..30x10..30x8
> ...


sorry to hear that girl  keep up the good work though!!


----------



## SVT03DAL (Oct 11, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> 10/5/12 TRICEPS/BICEPS/LEGS
> 
> lying db tri ext-10x12..12x10..15x10..15x8superset with barbell curls^^ -40x10..40x10..40x10..40x10
> tricep pushdown-20x10..30x10..30x10..30x8
> ...




I hope you are feeling better. A lot of people around here have been getting sick so I have been taking tons of Airborne and Vitamin C etc to keep the immune system firing on all cylinders.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Oct 11, 2012)

10/6/12 CHEST


incline bench press-55x12..55x12..55x12
db bench press-20x10..20x12..20x12
machine fly-30x10..30x10..30x10
lower pulley cable crossover-15x12..15x12..15x10
close grip bench-45x12..55x12..55x10 


10/9/12 SHOULDERS


db shoulder press-20x12..20x12..20x12
cable upright row-60x12..65x12..70x10
db lat raise-10x12..10x12..10x12
db bentover lat raise-10x12..10x12..10x10

10min on stairmaster
10min of rowing


10/10/12 BACK/BICEPS/TRICEPS


pulldowns-50x12..60x12..75x10
one arm row-25x12..25x12..25x12
reverse grip pulldown-65x12..75x10..75x10
db pullover-30x12..30x12..30x10
behind back cable curl-15x20..15x20..15x17..15x15
high cable curl-20x15..20x15..15x15
rope cable curl-45x15..40x15..35x15
tri pushdowns-65x20..65x15..55x15
cable overhead tri ext-40x15..40x15..40x15
one arm rev grip tri pushdown-15x15..15x20..15x15


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Oct 11, 2012)

flynike said:


> sorry to hear that girl  keep up the good work though!!





SVT03DAL said:


> I hope you are feeling better. A lot of people around here have been getting sick so I have been taking tons of Airborne and Vitamin C etc to keep the immune system firing on all cylinders.



thanks guys..no worries though, i just meant that i didnt feel well bc i pushed myself so hard that day.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Oct 12, 2012)

10/12/12 TRICEPS/BICEPS/LEGS


SUPERSET
lying tri ext(one arm w/db)-8x30..8x25..8x25
close grip bench-45x25..45x25..45x25


SUPERSET
rope tri pushdown-25x30..25x25..25x25
cable overhead tri ext-25x30..25x25..25x25


SUPERSET
incline db curl-8x30..8x25..8x25
alternating db curl-8x25..8x25..8x25


SUPERSET
rope cable curl-20x30..20x25..20x25
straight bar cable curl-15x25..15x25..15x25


SUPERSET
lying tri ext(one arm w/ db)-10x10..10x10..10x10..10x10
barbell curls-30x10..30x10..30x10..30x10


SUPERSET
tri pushdown-25x10..30x10..30x8..30x8
high cable curl-25x10..25x10..25x10..25x10


front squats-65x12..65x12..65x12
db step up-10x10..10x10..10x10
leg press-100x12..110x12..120x12
leg ext-40x12..50x12..55x12
lying leg curl-30x12..40x12..45x12
leg press calf raise-90x12..100x12x12x12
seated calf raise10x12..10x12..10x12..10x12


ridiculous workout today! i am soooo exhausted but i feel amazing! my whole body is tingling and i am sore already!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Oct 13, 2012)

10/13/12 SHOULDERS

db lat raise-8x25..8x25..8x25
cable upright row-35x25..35x25..35x25
cable front lat raise-20x25..20x20..20x20
press machine-25x20..25x20..25x20
face pulls-20..20..20
seated rear delt-30x12..30x12..30x12

treadmill for a few minutes

im going to the drag strip tonight so will have a few drinks but plan to still eat well


----------



## SVT03DAL (Oct 15, 2012)

Some damn impressive volume going on in here Miss S.  What did you do at the drag strip?  You race at all?


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Oct 17, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> Some damn impressive volume going on in here Miss S.  What did you do at the drag strip?  You race at all?



I just hungout and watched cars, trucks, and motorbikes race..it was a lot of fun! No sir i dont race but would love to!


----------



## ratedR (Oct 17, 2012)

nice log, looking good. Keep killin it. a few brews never hurt anyone lol


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## flynike (Oct 23, 2012)

LOVE the video!! and the song!!! Saving this to my bookmarks for extra motivations!! thanks for sharing


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Oct 27, 2012)

flynike said:


> LOVE the video!! and the song!!! Saving this to my bookmarks for extra motivations!! thanks for sharing



you are very welcome!! i am obsessed with that video right now  great motivation!


----------



## unclem (Oct 27, 2012)

nice job!!!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Nov 7, 2012)

I have been so insanely busy with school..story of my life.  
I fit in training any little time i get, and have been doing tons of cardio everyday


----------



## unclem (Nov 8, 2012)

do wat u can, but try to find time. i trained with broken neck in hosp with a halo bolted to my head.lol.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Nov 8, 2012)

unclem said:


> do wat u can, but try to find time. i trained with broken neck in hosp with a halo bolted to my head.lol.



lol jeez thats awesome...well not awesome..you know what i mean lol. Yeah i am trying my best, just hard to fit in studying, homework, family time, sleep, cooking, training, cardio and relax time all in one day. I have thanksgiving and christmas break coming up so that will give me some time to focus on my training.


----------



## unclem (Nov 8, 2012)

miss s, i didnt know you were in a graduate degree program. so i really can see now that its hard. ummm, just do your best thats all u can really do. but i read on another board wat your going for so ull have at least a great paying job. if cardio is all you can do then thats it do that. or do 15 min training and 15 min cardio miss s. but dont get discouraged. keep at it young ladie your doing great.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Nov 11, 2012)

unclem said:


> miss s, i didnt know you were in a graduate degree program. so i really can see now that its hard. ummm, just do your best thats all u can really do. but i read on another board wat your going for so ull have at least a great paying job. if cardio is all you can do then thats it do that. or do 15 min training and 15 min cardio miss s. but dont get discouraged. keep at it young ladie your doing great.



thanks unclem!! yeah i am making sure that i get cardio done at home and also some strength training done at home when i cant make it to the gym.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Nov 11, 2012)

i had some kick ass workouts this weekend! i added deadlifts back into my routine and it felt great! I also started a new diet(carb cycling) which i will stick to so that i can lean up before my next cycle. Im so excited to start leaning up again


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Nov 11, 2012)

*MORE MOTIVATION! Andreia Brazier *


----------



## Colestar (Nov 12, 2012)

I read through you log and see that you have made some great progress!  You have made it inspirational and interesting all rolled in to one. Awesome work MS S.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Nov 12, 2012)

Colestar said:


> I read through you log and see that you have made some great progress!  You have made it inspirational and interesting all rolled in to one. Awesome work MS S.



thank you so much Colestar!! stick around, this journal is just beginning! you look amazing by the way(from the ladies contest) its great to see another girl around here


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Nov 12, 2012)

i trained whatever wasnt sore today...shoulders, biceps and triceps. Shoulders had a sick pump and are still burning 2 hours later. 

did 10min on the stairmaster and ran 1 mile..i will also do some cardio before bed


----------



## Colestar (Nov 12, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> thank you so much Colestar!! _*stick around, this journal is just beginning*_! you look amazing by the way(from the ladies contest) its great to see another girl around here




I will do it....love to see people transform their bodies and all the phases in between. Thank so much!!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Nov 13, 2012)

*CURRENT DIET: Carb Cycle*

*LOW DAY 1,352 CAL*


breakfast: 2 whole egg, 4 whites


1 can tuna
15 almonds


4 oz chicken
7 almonds


post-workout: shake in milk


4oz chicken
15 almonds


before bed: shake in water



*MODERATE DAY 1,430 CAL*


breakfast: 1 whole egg, 5 whites
1/2 cup oats


1 can tuna
7 almonds


4 oz chicken
1/2 cup rice


post-workout: shake w/ 1/2 cup oats


4 oz chicken
7 almonds


before bed: shake in water


*HIGH DAY ~1600 CAL
*

breakfast: 1 whole egg, 5 whites
1/2 cup oats


1 can tuna
7 almonds
1/2 cup rice


4 oz chicken
1/2 cup rice


post-workout: shake w/ 1/2 cup oats


4 oz chicken 
7 almonds


before bed: shake in water

_**Low carb days=cardio only days
*Moderate carb days=biceps, triceps, shoulders, abs, and chest
*High carb days=back and legs*_


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Nov 13, 2012)

All cardio today! Warmed up with some rowing, then ran a mile. I had to get home to do some homework so it was a quick cardio session but will do more cardio before bed.


----------



## HeavyLifter (Nov 13, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> *LOW DAY 1,352 CAL*
> 
> 
> breakfast: 2 whole egg, 4 whites
> ...





looks pretty close to my diet plan, lol


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Nov 14, 2012)

HeavyLifter said:


> looks pretty close to my diet plan, lol



yeah i just seen that! lol


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Nov 14, 2012)

High carb day today!! Working my favorite body part...LEGS! I cant wait to not be able to use my legs after i kill em lol


----------



## Colestar (Nov 14, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> High carb day today!! Working my favorite body part...LEGS! *I cant wait to not be able to use my legs after i kill em lol*





Hobbling around after killing leg's is the best feeling in the world!! It's a love vs hate kind of relationship, huh?!? The food you listed for your 1600 cal day doesn't even look like it total's 1200!!! I must be missing something.....I am a bit blind sometimes!!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Nov 14, 2012)

Colestar said:


> [/I][/B]
> 
> 
> Hobbling around after killing leg's is the best feeling in the world!! It's a love vs hate kind of relationship, huh?!? The food you listed for your 1600 cal day doesn't even look like it total's 1200!!! I must be missing something.....I am a bit blind sometimes!!



ah yes its def a love hate relationship. But seeing results makes it more of a love relationship lol. Yeah i know it doesnt look like much but i just double checked and it equals 1665.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Nov 14, 2012)

alrighty fellas..i cant walk. Thought i was going to have to get Juice to carry me up the stairs lol

I warmed up with squats and leg ext. Did leg extensions, leg press, lying leg curls, seated leg curls, standing leg curls, seated calf raise and standing calf raise. I couldnt do squats bc people were holding everything up grrr! Now i have to punish my legs this weekend 

Cardio tonight!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Nov 15, 2012)

I took the day off today, Juice and I had to move some dirt so i got in a little workout lol


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Nov 16, 2012)

I have to move some more dirt today and will work back later. I was looking forward to doing deadlifts but my legs and glutes are insanely sore...the worst ive ever felt in my life! I will be doing a lot of stretching and some stuff on my foam roller


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Nov 17, 2012)

11/16/12 BACK

Warmed up with one arm rows..
one arm cable pulls
lat pulldown
reverse lat pulldowns
straight arm pulldowns
rear delt rope pulls
deadlifts

I kept my rep range between 10-15 on everything. I was way too tired after a long day but pushed through!

Plus side..Im not sore anymore!! lol i worked the soreness off


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Nov 17, 2012)

Just some pics from the gym today..sorry the lighting in there is horrible!


----------



## Z82 (Nov 17, 2012)

nice log and great progress. keep up the good work!


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Nov 17, 2012)

Nice...bad lighting or not, looking good girl!


----------



## Arnold (Nov 17, 2012)

Looking good girl!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Nov 18, 2012)

Z82 said:


> nice log and great progress. keep up the good work!





MuscleAddiction said:


> Nice...bad lighting or not, looking good girl!





Prince said:


> Looking good girl!



thanks guys!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Nov 18, 2012)

11/17/12 LEGS

warmed up with light squats..
bench step ups
leg ext
leg press
lying leg curl
standing calf raise
calf raises on leg press

Again..i stayed at 10-15 rep range.


----------



## ctr10 (Nov 18, 2012)

Great new Avi Miss.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Nov 18, 2012)

11/18/12 SHOULDERS

warmed up with light db lat raises and machine press..
seated db press(only went to 25lb)
face pulls with resistance band
cable lat raise(focused on negatives toward the end)
cable face pulls with ez bar handle(only went up to 100lb)
standing overhead press on smith machine

No time for cardio today 

I ate very well all weekend..just had a cheat meal once and it was Subway yummm!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Nov 20, 2012)

11/20/12 BACK

warmed up with light lat pulldowns..
heavy lat pulldowns
wide grip cable row
lat pull down with D-ring
straight arm pulldowns
did some rear delt exercises

30min on elliptical


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Nov 21, 2012)

11/21/12 ARMS

warmed up with incline db curls..
incline db curls(only went to 20's)
straight bar curls
reverse grip ez bar curls
tri kickbacks
dips
close grip bench

15min on treadmill


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Nov 22, 2012)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE!

I will not overindulge!  Once im done visiting with family i will head to the gym! Thanksgiving will not mess up my normal routine lol


----------



## ctr10 (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy Thanks Giving Miss.!!!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Nov 23, 2012)

11/23/12 LEGS

Awesome workout today!

warmed up with leg ext and leg curls..
squats(only went up to 135)
leg press
step ups
different position leg extensions
lying leg curl 
seated leg curl
standing calf raise
calf raises on leg press


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Nov 24, 2012)

Glutes are very sore from yesterdays workout. Today i will probably work shoulders and back since they arent sore. My back needs the most work so ive been really pushing it lately.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Nov 24, 2012)

11/24/12 BACK AND SHOULDERS

Warmed up with one arm row..
Wide grip lat pulldowns
Lower cable rows
Straight arm pulldown
Reverse grip pulldown
Rack pulls(185lb)
Rear delt pulls
Face pulls w/ band
Side lat raise
Front lat raise
Barbell press(only went 55lb)

Sick workout today! Rack pulls felt amazing!


----------



## flynike (Nov 25, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE!
> 
> I will not overindulge!  Once im done visiting with family i will head to the gym! Thanksgiving will not mess up my normal routine lol


I told myself the same thing, but I failed!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Nov 25, 2012)

flynike said:


> I told myself the same thing, but I failed!



I just did not over eat like i always do. I can eat so much in one sitting that it scares me lol..I just ate a lot of turkey and never let myself get even close to being full. I checked the scale and i weighed less after thanksgiving lol..but honestly i don't go by the scale EVER! I just hopped on it for fun. You are killing it in your journal..very inspiring, keep it ip!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Nov 25, 2012)

11/25/12 ARMS

preacher curls
incline db curls
db hammer curls
tricep pushdowns
tricep cable overhead ext w/ rope
one arm db overhead ext

Kept my rep range around 20-25..i had the most painful pumps ever!


----------



## chucky1 (Nov 25, 2012)

nice to see this journal back in action Miss S. keep it up


----------



## flynike (Nov 26, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> I just did not over eat like i always do. I can eat so much in one sitting that it scares me lol..I just ate a lot of turkey and never let myself get even close to being full. I checked the scale and i weighed less after thanksgiving lol..but honestly i don't go by the scale EVER! I just hopped on it for fun. You are killing it in your journal..very inspiring, keep it ip!


I do too! I scared my friends family how much food I ate in one sitting!!!  And now of course I am dealing with "guilty feeling" 
thanks girl! I am trying my best!!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Nov 27, 2012)

11/26/12 SHOULDERS

warmed up with light db side lat raise..
side lat raises
machine press
db upright row
rear delt machine
rear delt pulls with rope
did some exercises with bands

I am sooo excited that my shoulder feels better, feels amazing to be able to work them again. 
My arms are soooo sore from 2 days ago. Its been a while since my arms have been this sore.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Nov 27, 2012)

Sorry I haven't checked in for a while...things have been crazy at work and home with our newborn.  Looks like you're still kicking ass and taking names.  AVI looks GREAT!!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Nov 27, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> Sorry I haven't checked in for a while...things have been crazy at work and home with our newborn.  Looks like you're still kicking ass and taking names.  AVI looks GREAT!!



Thank you very much and congrats on the addition to your family!!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Nov 27, 2012)

Off day today! Finals week is coming so non stop studying right now and Juice is sick so a day off is needed! 

Back to studying...


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Nov 29, 2012)

I had to take yesterday off because of school work but i will back in the gym today! 
I just entered Mr/Miss Fitnessgeared Most Improved Contest! It starts tomorrow..very excited to get this going.


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Nov 29, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> I had to take yesterday off because of school work but i will back in the gym today!
> I just entered Mr/Miss Fitnessgeared Most Improved Contest! It starts tomorrow..very excited to get this going.



Nice...kill it girl!!!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Nov 29, 2012)

11/29/12 LEGS

warmed up with leg ext and a lot of stretching..
leg ext(different positions)
leg curls(seated and lying)
leg press
standing calf raise
stiff leg deads

Ran on treadmill for 10min

Was very tired today since i was up all night studying but i did as much as i could. Going to get some rest now..working back tomorrow!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Nov 30, 2012)

Contest at Fitnessgeared is up and running! 

First day of my FST-7 training!! I loved it!


11/30/12 BACK


warmed up with light bent-over barbell row

bent-over barbell row:
65x12
75x10
75x8

close-grip lat pulldown:
60x12
75x12
80x10

straight arm cable pullover:
30x12
30x12
30x12

seated row machine:
50x15
50x12
50x12
50x12
50x12
50x12
50x12


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Dec 1, 2012)

Today i will work legs..again lol. I worked them 2 days ago but i like working legs on the weekend so I'm going to kill em again...FST-7 style! This will be interesting..will post up later


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Dec 1, 2012)

*My motivation for todays workout:*


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Dec 1, 2012)

12/1/12 LEGS


Warmed up on treadmill and some bench step ups..


Squats:
115x12
115x12
115x12


Leg extensions:
50x13
70X12
70x12


Leg press:
2plates times 12
2plates times 12
Didn't do a third set because it didn't feel right.


Hack squats:
100x15
110x12
110x10(well before i hit 12 on this set i heard/felt a pop in my left knee. It hurt a lot the second it happened and i completely dropped the stack. I couldn't finish the other 3 sets i was suppose to do because i was super scared to push it when i wasnt sure. I was able to finish the other exercises since they didnt require the movement that bothered it)


Lying leg curls:
45x12
50x12
50x12


Standing leg curls:
20x12
20x12
20x12


Stiff leg deadlifts:
80x12
80x12
80x12


Lying leg curls:
35x12
35x12
35x12
35x12
35x12
35x12
35x12


Seated calf raises:
45x12
45x10
45x10


Calf raise on leg press:
100x12
100x12
100x12
100x12
100x12
100x12
100x12


Calves and hamstrings were so pumped! My knee just felt hot about 5min after it happened and felt like it had a little more fluid around kneecap then normal. I know its not anything serious but it definitely screwed up my workout today. Will do better next time!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Dec 2, 2012)

12/2/12 SHOULDERS AND TRAPS


warmup with light db presses..


Seated DB press:
15x15
20x12
25x12
25x10


Front plate raise:
20x12
20x12
20x12


Side lat raise:
10x12
12x12
12x12


Reverse pec deck:
30x12
30x12
30x12
30x12
30x12
30x12
30x12


DB shrugs:
30x12
35x12
35x12
35x12


Machine shrugs:
20x12
40x12
40x12
40x12
40x12
40x12
40x12


Shoulders felt awesome!! I am loving this type of training so far


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Dec 3, 2012)

12/3/12 OFF DAY


Finals week for me, so today through wednesday will probably be an off day. Thursday through the weekend i will kill it though!!


----------



## jaraldj (Dec 6, 2012)

hey! new here. i would like to see your progress. however i just noticed your workout records. are u progressively overloading?? your leg extension is 70x12. did you do the same weight a few mths ago?? or was it a lesser weight? progressive overload ensures muscle growth. if u do the same weight over and over, i dont think ur gonna progress.try 74 next week and then 78x12.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Dec 7, 2012)

jaraldj said:


> hey! new here. i would like to see your progress. however i just noticed your workout records. are u progressively overloading?? your leg extension is 70x12. did you do the same weight a few mths ago?? or was it a lesser weight? progressive overload ensures muscle growth. if u do the same weight over and over, i dont think ur gonna progress.try 74 next week and then 78x12.



First off, welcome to IM! I have done over 100lb leg ext that is logged in this journal. Last leg workout was my first time doing it FST-7 style so i was just testing it out. Thanks for the advice


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Dec 7, 2012)

12/6/12 ARMS


EZ bar curls
35x15
40x12
40x12


Seated tricep ext
20x12
20x12
20x12


Incline DB curl
15x12
15x12
15x12


Lying tricep ext across face
10x12
10x12
10x12


Overhead cable curls
20x12
25x12
25x12
20x12
20x12
20x12
20x12


Tricep pushdown
45x20
55x12
60x12
65x12
60x12
55x12
50x12


Great pumps and am starting to see a lot of veins throughout my upper arms again. Scale said i was 125 so not too bad!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Dec 7, 2012)

12/7/12 CHEST

Bench press:
55x13
60x12
65x10
75x7

Incline DB flyes:
10x12
15x12
15x10

Flat bench DB press:
20x12
20x12
25x8

Cable crossover:
20x12
15x12
15x12
15x12
15x12
15x12
15x12

I barely work chest but i enjoyed it today! I felt pretty strong and i will be working chest consistently now 
I also did about 25min of cardio earlier today!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Dec 9, 2012)

12/8/12 SHOULDERS


Seated machine press:
40x12
50x12
50x12
50x12


Front plate raise:
20x12
20x12
20x12


Side lat raise:
10x12
15x12
15x12


Rear delt pec deck machine:
30x12
40x12
40x12
40x12
40x12
40x10
40x10


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Dec 10, 2012)

12/10/12 LEGS


Squats:
115x8
115x8
115x8


Leg ext:
70x12
90x10
100x8
70x10
60x10
50x10
50x10


Stiff leg deads:
60x12
60x12
60x8


Lying leg curls:
40x12
40x12
40x12
40x12
40x12
40x10
40x10


Standing calf raises:
40x20
80x12
80x10
80x10


Calf raises on leg press:
100x15
100x15
100x15
100x15
100x15
100x15
100x15


Holy hell todays workout killed me! Quads, hamstrings and calves are in pain right now. Cant walk to save my life! Yahoo!


----------



## longworthb (Dec 11, 2012)

Very solid workouts. U seem very dedicated


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Dec 12, 2012)

*DLB Motivation*


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 12, 2012)

DLB is one of my fave athletes. That chick is tough as shit!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Dec 15, 2012)

12/15/12 BICEPS AND TRICEPS

EZ bar curl:
35x15
40x15
45x10

Seated tricep press:
20x15
25x12
30x12

Incline DB curl:
20x10
15x10
15x10

Lying tricep ext across face:
10x15
10x15(negatives)
10x15(negatives)

Overhead cable curl:
15x12
20x12
15x12
15x12
15x12
15x12
15x12

Tricep pushdowns:
45x20
55x12
60x12
65x12
60x12
55x12
50x12


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Dec 15, 2012)

Contest at FitnessGeared:
★Miss Springsteen's Mrs. Fitnessgeared Contest Log★


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Dec 15, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> 12/15/12 BICEPS AND TRICEPS
> 
> EZ bar curl:
> 35x15
> ...



Simple and effective...I like it, and that avatar gets me everytime!

Keep it up girl!!!


----------



## Colestar (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi again!!! I'm sure I missed it, but do you have plans to compete in the near future??


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Dec 16, 2012)

MuscleAddiction said:


> Simple and effective...I like it, and that avatar gets me everytime!
> 
> Keep it up girl!!!



Thanks MA!!



Colestar said:


> Hi again!!! I'm sure I missed it, but do you have plans to compete in the near future??



Hey girl! Yes mam I do want to compete eventually. Not really interested in the bikini division, i'm more into the figure division but i gotta start somewhere..


----------



## Colestar (Dec 16, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Thanks MA!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey girl! Yes mam I do want to compete eventually. Not really interested in the bikini division, i'm more into the figure division but i gotta start somewhere..




I think you should, you definitely have the physique to compete, girly!! Finally answered you PM!!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Dec 16, 2012)

MuscleAddiction said:


> Simple and effective...I like it, and that avatar gets me everytime!
> 
> Keep it up girl!!!





Colestar said:


> Hi again!!! I'm sure I missed it, but do you have plans to compete in the near future??





Colestar said:


> I think you should, you definitely have the physique to compete, girly!! Finally answered you PM!!



Aw thanks Colestar, i hope to have your physique one day! I just shot you a PM back


----------



## Colestar (Dec 17, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Aw thanks Colestar, _*i hope to have your physique one day!*_ I just shot you a PM back





You just made my night!! 

I will be getting inspiration through your log right now, since I've been unable to workout. So..... KEEP ON ROCKING IT for the both of us!!!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Dec 18, 2012)

12/17/12 SHOUDLERS

Seated DB press:
20x12
25x12
25x12
25x11

Front plate raise:
20x12
20x12
20x12

Side DB lat raise:
10x12
10x12
15x12

Rear delt machine:
40x12
40x12
30x12
30x12
30x12
30x12
30x12

DB shrugs:
30x15
30x15
30x15

Machine shrugs:
40x15
40x15
40x15
40x12
40x12
40x12
40x12

10min on treadmill(fast pace)


----------



## Kleen (Dec 18, 2012)

Wow you are looking great haven't been over here in a while you have really made a lot of progress!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Dec 18, 2012)

12/18/12 LEGS

Leg press:
2 plates x 12
2 plates x 12
2 plates x 12

Leg ext:
60x12
50x12
50x12
50x12
45x12
45x12
45x12

Stiff leg deads:
70x12
70x12
70x12

Leg curls:
35x12
35x12
35x12

I couldn't do squats today because my traps are INSANELY sore from yesterday so i just did leg presses instead. Also i couldnt even finish my workout today..i had no energy and felt so weak. I started to not be able to see right and could barely walk, superrr weird! BUT on a positive note my legs feel great!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Dec 18, 2012)

Kleen said:


> Wow you are looking great haven't been over here in a while you have really made a lot of progress!



Yeah i havent seen ya around in a while! Thanks for stopping by  and thank you!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Dec 18, 2012)

You have made incredible progress. I peek in now and again, and you are looking better and better..

Keep inspiring


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 18, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> 12/18/12 LEGS
> 
> Leg press:
> 2 plates x 12
> ...


This may sound dumn but i often get light headed and feel like puking while doing legs. Generally because I hold my breath on th tough reps. I now try and focus on deep breaths. Just an opinion lol but keep it going!


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 19, 2012)

You are looking good (hard body good not regular person good).  Nice and tight through the ham/gluten tie ins fuck that spot LOL.  You are pretty close to a bikini physique right now I mean close to stage ready.  

What are your plans to add the mass for figure?  You will need to stack up the Deltas traps, glutes, quads and arms specifically.  I'm going to say you need at least ten pounds of new muscle to feel competitive in figure.

I may have missed it but are you cycling?  You could put on ten pounds of muscle in six to nine months with the right AAS.

Anyways, I've been reading - you're kicking ass don't stop.


----------



## Kleen (Dec 19, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Yeah i havent seen ya around in a while! Thanks for stopping by  and thank you!



No problem I will be popping in a bit I am running a log on Osta-Gains CJC-1295 with DAC right now in the research section pop on by if you get the chance.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Dec 19, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> This may sound dumn but i often get light headed and feel like puking while doing legs. Generally because I hold my breath on th tough reps. I now try and focus on deep breaths. Just an opinion lol but keep it going!



I sometimes catch myself doing the samething! I definitely need to start focusing on deep breaths..Thanks D-Lats!! 



Agentyes said:


> You are looking good (hard body good not regular person good).  Nice and tight through the ham/gluten tie ins fuck that spot LOL.  You are pretty close to a bikini physique right now I mean close to stage ready.
> 
> What are your plans to add the mass for figure?  You will need to stack up the Deltas traps, glutes, quads and arms specifically.  I'm going to say you need at least ten pounds of new muscle to feel competitive in figure.
> 
> ...


Yeah i know im no where near being able to compete in figure but hopefully in the future i will be able to, Im trying to work my way up slowly. I am not on anything right now but i will be starting GP Anavar in a few weeks and im hoping to get my hands on some HGH. Thank you!! 



Kleen said:


> No problem I will be popping in a bit I am running a log on Osta-Gains CJC-1295 with DAC right now in the research section pop on by if you get the chance.



I will definitely check it out!!


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 19, 2012)

Have you done var before?  If not OMFG I am so stoked for you.  Get ready for everything to change.  I'll keep an eye out for when you start and shoot you a PM with the otc supps you should take with your cycle and a few others tips.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Dec 19, 2012)

Agentyes said:


> Have you done var before?  If not OMFG I am so stoked for you.  Get ready for everything to change.  I'll keep an eye out for when you start and shoot you a PM with the otc supps you should take with your cycle and a few others tips.



Yes mam I have done 2 cycles of var so far. Awesome!! Thanks so much!


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 19, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Yes mam I have done 2 cycles of var so far. Awesome!! Thanks so much!



Nice!  If you're ready for the next step... a little bit bigger: stack  anavar primo <3
For me or was as much of a difference as between nothing and anavar!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Dec 28, 2012)

First off, i hope everyone had a great christmas!! My diet was not too great during the holidays but surprisingly no weight gain(actually weight loss) and my shoulders are looking much better! After my little break from training i returned to the gym and did a kickass full body workout yesterday. Tonight i only had the chance to do circuit training. Time to get back on track..


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 3, 2013)

My new CCW!! 
Beretta Nano









Just picked up a Don Hume IWB holster


----------



## deadlifter405 (Jan 3, 2013)

Miss Springsteen said:


> My new CCW!!
> Beretta Nano
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome rig you have there!

Well done Miss, glad to see you're on top of all aspects of your game


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 3, 2013)

deadlifter405 said:


> Awesome rig you have there!
> 
> Well done Miss, glad to see you're on top of all aspects of your game



Thanks DL!


----------



## Valkyrie (Jan 3, 2013)

Hilariously all the chicks I know that own guns are also in the iron game.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 4, 2013)

Agentyes said:


> Hilariously all the chicks I know that own guns are also in the iron game.



lol really? Do you have a gun?


----------



## Valkyrie (Jan 5, 2013)

Miss Springsteen said:


> lol really? Do you have a gun?



I don't have *A* gun 
My Bestie actually builds them as one of her hobbies.  Between that and her 225lb weighted glute bridges she wins the world! Lol


----------



## sityslicker (Jan 5, 2013)

Miss Springsteen said:


> My new CCW!!
> Beretta Nano
> 
> 
> ...




Very nice! But mines bigger haha 

Nice selection on amino and holster too. 

This is what i carry concealed- glock 23 in a high noon holster.


----------



## oliolz (Jan 7, 2013)

Agentyes said:


> Hilariously all the chicks I know that own guns are also in the iron game.





Miss Springsteen said:


> lol really? Do you have a gun?



was just trying to catch up with the journal [ awesome job btw ] & saw this...
...my wife's into weights and wants a gun as well - she even wanted a shotgun for Christmas!...pretty neat [=


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 8, 2013)

sityslicker said:


> Very nice! But mines bigger haha
> 
> Nice selection on amino and holster too.
> 
> This is what i carry concealed- glock 23 in a high noon holster.



Amazing gun! My bf just got the Gen4 Glock 23 in the Flat Dark Earth color. I almost enjoy shooting the Glock 23 more than my gun. I would have bought that gun too but it was too big for me to conceal. Thanks for sharing your pictures Sity! 



oliolz said:


> was just trying to catch up with the journal [ awesome job btw ] & saw this...
> ...my wife's into weights and wants a gun as well - she even wanted a shotgun for Christmas!...pretty neat [=



She should definitely get one! Hell, i wouldnt mind a shotgun either! Thanks for following


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 9, 2013)

1/8/13 and 1/9/13 CIRCUITS...again
bench press
pec deck
DB side lat raise
DB front lat raise
rope pushdowns
hammer curls
EZ bar curls(reverse grip)
wide grip pulls downs
close grip pulldowns
face pulls w/ bands
leg ext
bench step ups
lying leg curls
 **3 sets of each exercise, 12-15 rep range**

I have been in the circuit training mood lately. My muscles feel great afterwards and it allows me to get some cardio in too! I will probably end up going back to FST-7 training soon!


----------



## BFHammer (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey there Miss!   I haven't been around much and thought I'd peek in.  Sounds like your still doing great.   Check out SmartCarry - Concealed Gun Holsters.   Very discrete and comfortable holster.  I can carry my full size M&P 45 with a spare mag in it with no one knowing and quite comfrortable. 
My poor guns are locked in a bank ATM with having deployed to NYC and these liberal losers denying humans the god given right of self preservation.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 11, 2013)

Just some update pics from the FitnessGeared contest..


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 12, 2013)

1/11/13 CIRCUITS

I just did 3 sets for every muscle group and stayed around 12-15 rep range. Ended with 10min cool down on the treadmill

1/12/13 CARDIO

25min on treadmill at a steady pace


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 12, 2013)

BFHammer said:


> Hey there Miss!   I haven't been around much and thought I'd peek in.  Sounds like your still doing great.   Check out SmartCarry - Concealed Gun Holsters.   Very discrete and comfortable holster.  I can carry my full size M&P 45 with a spare mag in it with no one knowing and quite comfrortable.
> My poor guns are locked in a bank ATM with having deployed to NYC and these liberal losers denying humans the god given right of self preservation.



Awesome BF, thanks for the link! Thanks for following along still!


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 12, 2013)

Lookin bigger than when you started for sure! Awesome development keep it up.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 14, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Lookin bigger than when you started for sure! Awesome development keep it up.



Thanks D-Lats, and thank you for still following!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 14, 2013)

Time is finally here!!! Starting my cycle of GP anavar. I have never tried their anavar but i know a few other of their products that are g2g, so i am confident it will be some good stuff. Since i am not sure how strong the var is i will only be running 10mg which is more than enough for me right now.


----------



## ctr10 (Jan 14, 2013)

You will love it Miss. you will get stronger and harder


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 14, 2013)

ctr10 said:


> You will love it Miss. you will get stronger and harder



Thanks ctr, i hope you are right! lol


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 17, 2013)

I have been doing a bunch of cardio for the last 3 days. Note on the anavar: muscles seem a lot fuller/harder(possible placebo effect).
Weight has been dropping..scale this morning said 121 but my weight is all over the place lately so im not too concerned about what it says, mainly going by what i see in the mirror.


----------



## sityslicker (Jan 18, 2013)

Miss Springsteen said:


> I have been doing a bunch of cardio for the last 3 days. Note on the anavar: muscles seem a lot fuller/harder(possible placebo effect).
> Weight has been dropping..scale this morning said 121 but my weight is all over the place lately so im not too concerned about what it says, mainly going by what i see in the mirror.



If your looking hard and fuller, then your doing it right. Keep at it!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 22, 2013)

1/21/13 CARDIO
Low intensity cardio for 40min. I cut out carbs for the last few days and the bloat has been coming off slowly. Scale said i was 119 but like i have said before..it doesnt matter bc i will be 125 by the end of the day lol..stupid scale! But i am definitely feeling a lot tighter and leaner.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 22, 2013)

1/22/13 CARDIO

40min low intensity..nothing exciting


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 30, 2013)

Note on var: skin and hair have been much more oily..having little break outs here and there but nothing crazy. Strength seems to be much higher..i did DB hammer curls with 25's and did over 10 easily(with good form of course) so im curious on how much more i am capable of...


----------



## SVT03DAL (Feb 1, 2013)

Nice guns!

Nice firearms too


----------



## robono (Feb 2, 2013)

Smokin'!!!


----------



## RockShawn (Feb 2, 2013)

Awesome to see you're still hard at it miss. Nice piece too!


----------



## sityslicker (Feb 2, 2013)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Note on var: skin and hair have been much more oily..having little break outs here and there but nothing crazy. Strength seems to be much higher..i did DB hammer curls with 25's and did over 10 easily(with good form of course) so im curious on how much more i am capable of...



Its embarrassing to admit that I use 40lbers for my working sets on hammer curls when your using 25lbers. I need to step up my game lol.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 4, 2013)

SVT03DAL said:


> Nice guns!
> Nice firearms too



lol thanks!!



robono said:


> Smokin'!!!



Thank you!



RockShawn said:


> Awesome to see you're still hard at it miss. Nice piece too!



Thanks RockShawn, i am trying! 



sityslicker said:


> Its embarrassing to admit that I use 40lbers for my working sets on hammer curls when your using 25lbers. I need to step up my game lol.



Thats not embarrassing but i did move up to 30's yesterday so if you wanna step up your game you might want to do it quick! lol jk i will never get to 40's


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 4, 2013)

Been very busy with school lately..

 My new workout schedule looks something like this:

monday..cardio
tuesday..lower body
wednesday..upper body
thursday..cardio
friday..lower body
saturday..upper body
sunday..cardio or off day

I feel very strong lately and seeing new veins toward my biceps..just received some ipam so i might throw that in the mix soon!


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Feb 5, 2013)

hiya

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...g-free-full-cycle-right-lady.html#post3017478

PSL looking to give away freebies


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 6, 2013)

2/5/13 UPPER BODY

Insane workout! I went a lot heavier on back and it was surprisingly easy...same with shoulders. Every muscle had a tingle/burning feeling and had some ridiculous pumps. I felt sick afterwards so i would say that was a good workout lol


----------



## Synde (Feb 6, 2013)

Great journal little Missy. Your guns and firearms are impressive.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 13, 2013)

Finally getting a chance to update my journal! For the past week i have been focusing on cardio.

2/12/13 

I did some leg stuff yesterday but really didnt have the energy so i switched to cardio...
1 mile on the ellipitical
9 miles on the bike

2/13/13

Started with some upper body workouts and i definitely had a lot more energy..i moved on to elliptical(1 mile). Then i felt like i wanted to do some leg stuff so i started with squats and stiff leg deads. After that i moved on to the bike(about 7 miles). I felt like the energizer bunny


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 14, 2013)

*Happy Valentines Day Ironmagazine!*

2/14/13

Did low intensity cardio at the park for 40 minutes. Nothing exciting but i did have some unexpected shin pain..guessing from the var.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 17, 2013)

I have been taking a break for a few days..trying to catch up with school work and sleep. Going to get right back to business tomorrow!


----------



## Laborer (Feb 17, 2013)

Doing great Miss!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 18, 2013)

2/18/13 UPPER BODY(drop sets)

I wanted to do something completely different today. First I warmed up biceps, triceps, back, chest, and shoulders. I did about 3 exercises per body part and did all drop sets. I must say I LOVED it! The pumps were so painful but felt awesome at the same time. I think i'm going to do the same routine(alternating upper and lower body) this whole week, then next week go heavy with low reps. Lets see how this goes...


----------



## nikos_ (Feb 22, 2013)

Miss Springsteen said:


> My new CCW!!
> Beretta Nano
> 
> 
> ...






for real??


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 25, 2013)

I am really enjoying the drop set workouts ive been doing..i think its time to try some heavy, low rep workouts for this week. Will be pretty hard though because I have been doing keto diet since last week, so i will see how it goes.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 28, 2013)

Keto diet is treating me very nicely! It is by far the easiest diet for me and seems to work well. I look flat and im running low on energy but it's not too bad. I just received some goodies from Osta-Gain, so my rats will be researching PEG MGF very soon. Just waiting on bac water to come in


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 28, 2013)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Keto diet is treating me very nicely! It is by far the easiest diet for me and seems to work well. I look flat and im running low on energy but it's not too bad. I just received some goodies from Osta-Gain, so my rats will be researching PEG MGF very soon. Just waiting on bac water to come in


Do you get a pump in the gym while on keto?


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 28, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Do you get a pump in the gym while on keto?



Yes i get a slight pump but it isnt as intense and doesnt last as long


----------



## juicespringsteen (Feb 28, 2013)

You made it to 1000 posts in here. Congrats!! Keep up the good work


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 3, 2013)

juicespringsteen said:


> You made it to 1000 posts in here. Congrats!! Keep up the good work



Thank you baby


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 3, 2013)

I have been sticking to my high rep circuit training while i'm on keto. I havent had any energy and not too much strength but thats okay. My main concern is dropping BF until i start my EP var and HGH from Purity Source(which will hopefully be in the next week or two). Once i begin my cycle i will switch to carb cycling and lift MUCH heavier. My rats begin research on Osta-Gain peg MGF tomorrow, so i will be logging that for my fellow IM members 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/osta-gain/177828-miss-springsteens-research-peg-mgf.html


----------



## shizit (Mar 7, 2013)

looking great little lady. love the gun too. too bad they are so strict with the laws were im from


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 7, 2013)

UPDATE:
Still on keto diet, my fat is much softer so thats a nice sign. On a negative note, i feel i look worse when im on a keto diet..bloated and muscles are flat..there is NOTHING good about that 
I'm going to continue this diet regardless, but avoid mirrors


----------



## juicespringsteen (Mar 7, 2013)

Miss Springsteen said:


> UPDATE:
> Still on keto diet, my fat is much softer so thats a nice sign. On a negative note, i feel i look worse when im on a keto diet..bloated and muscles are flat..there is NOTHING good about that
> I'm going to continue this diet regardless, but avoid mirrors



YOU?.. look bad?? not a chance


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 14, 2013)

BOOYAH!

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/osta-gain/177828-miss-springsteens-research-peg-mgf.html

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/purity-source-labs/178449-my-journey-psl-products.html


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Mar 19, 2013)

Didn't know you were doing the keto diet. Thats great no wonder you have those abs! haha thats great
stuff for sure. I think you will do extremely well with that. Just make sure your thread has lots of pictures
for us to look at your progress and see how well you are doing. Good luck to you on your goals. Thats great


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 21, 2013)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> Didn't know you were doing the keto diet. Thats great no wonder you have those abs! haha thats great
> stuff for sure. I think you will do extremely well with that. Just make sure your thread has lots of pictures
> for us to look at your progress and see how well you are doing. Good luck to you on your goals. Thats great



lol thank you MG but i dropped the keto diet recently and have been carb cycling..I definitely respond great to keto diet but its very difficult to function throughout the day


----------



## Boss of Bosses (Mar 22, 2013)

you look fabulous


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Apr 2, 2013)

Boss of Bosses said:


> you look fabulous



Thank you!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Apr 15, 2013)

This is my update video..thought a video would be more interesting than pictures. Also included Juicespringsteen in the mix since he is my "workout partner"

All of these pictures and clips were taken yesterday, and we edited the video quickly so disregard the sloppiness.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 15, 2013)

nice video

2 random thoughts
1- love the prework LHJO
2- that gym is packed. holy moly 10 pounds of shit in a 5 pound sac.

2 on point thoughts
1- love the feet up push ups. 75 percent of the dudes and 90 percent of the females in my gym couldnt bust out ten of those
2- the rows were awesome. very cool. 

looking good but really that element hasnt changed much.  you are looking leaner. legs look really good.


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 15, 2013)

That was an awesome video you two, thanx.

Keep on killing it!


----------



## juicespringsteen (Apr 15, 2013)

editing and photos could have been better but i was tired and just wanted to get it finished all in one day. either way, it came out pretty cool. good job babe!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Apr 16, 2013)

juicespringsteen said:


> editing and photos could have been better but i was tired and just wanted to get it finished all in one day. either way, it came out pretty cool. good job babe!



Thanks sweetheart..looks like we got to get to work on another video for WP contest lol


----------



## HARD AT IT (Apr 16, 2013)

Cool..... You guys are awesome!!!


----------



## ctr10 (Apr 16, 2013)

Great Video and a really nice Gym!!!!


----------



## fit4life (Apr 21, 2013)

Wow, I enjoyed that, nice workout, video, music soundtracks and editing, etc.  Nice biceps shot at the end! Ya'll  keep it up!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 14, 2013)

*Update pictures*


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 14, 2013)

you look great. really lean but full.  I cant say anything else with coming off improper or drooling excessively.  lets leave it at- jerked and tan...


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 15, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> you look great. really lean but full.  I cant say anything else with coming off improper or drooling excessively.  lets leave it at- jerked and tan...



Thanks Diesel I appreciate it!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 15, 2013)

Okay guys now that my PSL log is over it is time to post some more in here. I will be starting a log soon for WP so once that gets going I will post the link. I have my training in diet in high gear lately! TONS of cardio..atleast 1-2 hours everyday and that doesn't include 45min of training. Diet is damn strict..I am only getting my carbs from sweet potatoes and rice.

Oh and I am finally considering competing very soon. Figure competition here I come..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 15, 2013)

Rob Schneider "you can do it" - YouTube


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 17, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Rob Schneider "you can do it" - YouTube



Lol I love that! Thanks!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 17, 2013)

Since I havent been on cycle I am always sore! Its literally a pain in the ass so im excited to get back on anavar and give WP products a go. I have been doing sooo much cardio and im losing size on my legs but trying to keep some mass.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 17, 2013)

was it anavar that was making that amazing hair come out?


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 17, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> was it anavar that was making that amazing hair come out?



Yeah it was but that was the only anavar I used that did that..I have used 3 different sources anavar and never had that particular issue. I wanted to run primo for my next cycle but my hair would probably reallly have an issue. Im hoping WP's var will treat me well bc im going on vacation in july and if my hair starts falling out and I get acne im getting off of it right away.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 17, 2013)

maybe it was overdosed


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 17, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> maybe it was overdosed



Possibly but all I know is it was torture for me..Im sure anyone else would love it lol..I am so sensitive to everything I take..even multi vitamins


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 17, 2013)

tonya can take anavr just fine...but not winny...they are both mild...but ya never know I guess...wp is good cause it is what it says it is


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 17, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> tonya can take anavr just fine...but not winny...they are both mild...but ya never know I guess...wp is good cause it is what it says it is



She is lucky and I would never even attempt to take winny so the winny I won is going straight to Juice lol. Yeah thats what I was thinking so I am excited to try it!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 17, 2013)

Worked chest and a little biceps..did 30min of cardio so far and will work abs before bed


----------



## ItzLouGunz (Jun 18, 2013)

Great job guys...this should def motivate some ppl to starts killin it as well!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jun 18, 2013)

Still Killing it Ms. , Progress has been outstanding!!!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 18, 2013)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Still Killing it Ms. , Progress has been outstanding!!!



Thanks Pitt..means a lot since you have followed my journey from day 1!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 18, 2013)

Today I worked some back and did 30min on treadmill..nothing special but im damn exhausted


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 19, 2013)

*Update diet*

Protein- No lower than 140g but always try to shoot higher
*Sources*- Chicken breast, fish(tilapia, flounder, swai), shakes

Carbs- Stay in the 100g-150g range
*Sources*- Rice, sweet potatos, oats

Fats- Not sure but I know I keep it very low. Only take fish oil pills daily

I eat a lot of vegetables and salads also

Calorie intake is about 1200


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 19, 2013)

MOTIVATION!!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 22, 2013)

Started NPP on Thursday. This is my first time using this compound so I am doing 25mg every 5 days, so next injection is on Tuesday.


----------



## HeavyLifter (Jun 22, 2013)

If var was to harsh on you then why r running NPP??


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 22, 2013)

HeavyLifter said:


> If var was to harsh on you then why r running NPP??



THAT anavar was too harsh on me. I have done multiple anavar cycles and never had sides like that. I want to try something different and after the research I have done I decided to go with npp


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 23, 2013)

Miss Springsteen said:


> THAT anavar was too harsh on me. I have done multiple anavar cycles and never had sides like that. I want to try something different and after the research I have done I decided to go with npp



What sides did you experience?


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> What sides did you experience?



Acne, I normally do get some while on cycle but this time it was HORRIBLE..mainly on my back(which never breaks out) and it was very painful and itchy. Oily skin, again this side is nothing new while on cycle and I am Italian so I naturally have oily skin but my god it was unbelievable. Hair loss, this side was somewhat new to me. I have very thick/long hair so I lose strands daily and when I am on cycle I notice I lose a little bit more but nothing crazy. This past cycle it was depressing how much hair was falling out..nonstop handfuls every time I put my hands through my hair and my brush was completely full of hair by the time I was done brushing it.


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Jun 23, 2013)

As far as the acne goes, it was recommended to me for when my wife starts her first Var cycle to make sure to supplement with B5 for acne, Taurine, Magnesium and Potassium, and some obvious staples such as woman's multi, fish oil, and BCAA's...but was said that the B5 would combat the acne issue...did you try that?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## independent (Jun 23, 2013)

Your var was probably not real var.


----------



## orange24 (Jun 23, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Your var was probably not real var.



True


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

MuscleAddiction said:


> As far as the acne goes, it was recommended to me for when my wife starts her first Var cycle to make sure to supplement with B5 for acne, Taurine, Magnesium and Potassium, and some obvious staples such as woman's multi, fish oil, and BCAA's...but was said that the B5 would combat the acne issue...did you try that?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2



No I have not tried the B5 but I recently read about it so I might have to pick some up. I do take all of the other supps you mentioned though. Thanks for the advice!



bigmoe65 said:


> Your var was probably not real var.





orange24 said:


> True



Who really gets REAL anavar now a days anyway. Whatever it was..my body didn't like it


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 23, 2013)

Agent Yes var has been getting a good rap.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Agent Yes var has been getting a good rap.



Yeah I have been reading a lot of good things..I will look into it. Thanks Cap!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Yesterday was leg day! My legs have been losing mass since I have been doing a ridiculous amount of cardio but I am trying my best to keep some size during this cut.

Today I worked arms and abs. I had an amazing pump throughout my workout and veins were popping out everywhere. I only did 15min on the treadmill to cool down but I will do 45min before bed.

19 more days till vacation!!


----------



## independent (Jun 23, 2013)

Wp and ay is the best bet.


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Jun 23, 2013)

Ok...first and foremost AY Var has been tested up to 98% purity, and it is what my wife will be taking. I have been in many serious conversations with her recently, and have tried her Var myself at 100mg ED and it is seriously good!!! If you are going to try Var again girl, don't go anywhere else than AY.

Now as far as the supplements, I have all the doses laid out on my computer for my wife and am in the process of attaining all of them for her before she even thinks of starting. B5 was highly recommended by AY for acne, and yes the other supplements such as 2000mg of Taurine ED for pumps is mandatory. If you have never discussed AAS with her or have got any cycle advice from her I would...she is probably one of the most knowledgeable gals on it on all these forums. I can send you what I have developed from our discussions which will very much help you in the future and any other cycles or AAS you are thinking of trying...such as NPP. 

Just PM me and we will go from there...yes there is real Var out there, but too many sources fucking with women's health by counterfeits which really sucks to say the least!!!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Jun 23, 2013)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Yesterday was leg day! My legs have been losing mass since I have been doing a ridiculous amount of cardio but I am trying my best to keep some size during this cut.
> 
> Today I worked arms and abs. I had an amazing pump throughout my workout and veins were popping out everywhere. I only did 15min on the treadmill to cool down but I will do 45min before bed.
> 
> 19 more days till vacation!!



Don't do cardio on leg day...blast your legs on like a Saturday and don't do any cardio until Monday...this is how I have been having my wife do i and it has been working great for her, her legs and butt are developing beautifully!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

MuscleAddiction said:


> Ok...first and foremost AY Var has been tested up to 98% purity, and it is what my wife will be taking. I have been in many serious conversations with her recently, and have tried her Var myself at 100mg ED and it is seriously good!!! If you are going to try Var again girl, don't go anywhere else than AY.
> 
> Now as far as the supplements, I have all the doses laid out on my computer for my wife and am in the process of attaining all of them for her before she even thinks of starting. B5 was highly recommended by AY for acne, and yes the other supplements such as 2000mg of Taurine ED for pumps is mandatory. If you have never discussed AAS with her or have got any cycle advice from her I would...she is probably one of the most knowledgeable gals on it on all these forums. I can send you what I have developed from our discussions which will very much help you in the future and any other cycles or AAS you are thinking of trying...such as NPP.
> 
> ...



If you had to take 100mg of "anavar" then it wasnt anavar. Sorry. Miss Spring and I once got the opportunity to get pharm grade anavar fom a US compounding pharmacy and i will tell you that if you took 100mg of that shit you would be DYING. 15mg per day is all it took for me to begin feeling results and my appetite was gone within days. 2.5mg was all it took for MIss S to start seeing results better than any other UG bullshit she had tried so far. Who knows what the last crap she took was. UG var isnt var 99.9% of the time. plain and simple


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Jun 23, 2013)

juicespringsteen said:


> If you had to take 100mg of "anavar" then it wasnt anavar. Sorry. Miss Spring and I once got the opportunity to get pharm grade anavar fom a US compounding pharmacy and i will tell you that if you took 100mg of that shit you would be DYING. 15mg per day is all it took for me to begin feeling results and my appetite was gone within days. 2.5mg was all it took for MIss S to start seeing results better than any other UG bullshit she had tried so far. Who knows what the last crap she took was. UG var isnt var 99.9% of the time. plain and simple



Well that is where we will disagree my friend... but you have your opinion. Obviously you are her boyfriend and I will not step across the boundaries so since you have your girls best interest in mind I will step away and best of luck to the both of you.

MA


----------



## HeavyLifter (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm on her var now. I've been on it for eight or so weeks now and at high doses with little acne. NPP is very hard on females so I'm still confessed to why u chose it? I've done a dbol cycle and I have to say that's the hardest AAS/PH I've done and I wouldn't do it again... no gains is wroth the said for females.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 24, 2013)

HeavyLifter said:


> I'm on her var now. I've been on it for eight or so weeks now and at high doses with little acne. NPP is very hard on females so I'm still confessed to why u chose it? I've done a dbol cycle and I have to say that's the hardest AAS/PH I've done and I wouldn't do it again... no gains is wroth the said for females.



That all depends on who you ask. Everyone responds differently, of course. I chose NPP because it short acting, has weak androgenic effects(oily skin, acne, hair loss etc.) Of course if you are taking a higher dose or for a long period of time then the chances of sides increase.  As I am sure everyone knows here..I am not one that takes large doses, stacks different compounds, stay on cycle for a long period of time, etc. I do A LOT of research, am extremely careful and listen to my body.


----------



## HeavyLifter (Jun 24, 2013)

Very true, just making sure you looked into it, I know you like to keep your dose low. Wish you the best with it. I'll keep an eye on your log. Great work girl


----------



## Arnold (Jun 24, 2013)

Miss Springsteen said:


>



Wow! Looking good!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 25, 2013)

juicespringsteen said:


> If you had to take 100mg of "anavar" then it wasnt anavar. Sorry. Miss Spring and I once got the opportunity to get pharm grade anavar fom a US compounding pharmacy and i will tell you that if you took 100mg of that shit you would be DYING. 15mg per day is all it took for me to begin feeling results and my appetite was gone within days. 2.5mg was all it took for MIss S to start seeing results better than any other UG bullshit she had tried so far. Who knows what the last crap she took was. UG var isnt var 99.9% of the time. plain and simple


Mighty tough talk especially since AY var has been proven to be pure, I believe on two separate occasions.  Question for you...... if you believe most var is junk, and on that we do agree, why do you keep letting Miss use UG var?  I know of least two she has tried, and from the results they sound like they were bogus, and now she is looking to use another?

My gf tried one of the first var's I believe Miss tried.  She had crazy side effects on just 5mg and had to quit within two weeks.  Now about a year later she is 7 weeks in on AY var at 25mg, with no appreciable sides.  She has gotten much leaner, and her strength gain is nothing short of amazing. No hair falling out, no voice cracking, no increase in facial hair, no bloating..... sounds like real var to me.


----------



## Valkyrie (Jun 25, 2013)

juicespringsteen said:


> If you had to take 100mg of "anavar" then it wasnt anavar. Sorry. Miss Spring and I once got the opportunity to get pharm grade anavar fom a US compounding pharmacy and i will tell you that if you took 100mg of that shit you would be DYING. 15mg per day is all it took for me to begin feeling results and my appetite was gone within days. 2.5mg was all it took for MIss S to start seeing results better than any other UG bullshit she had tried so far. Who knows what the last crap she took was. UG var isnt var 99.9% of the time. plain and simple



Miss Springsteen and you got the chance to take what? My anavar is pharma grade  mass spectromoter tested by TWO seperate outside parties as 98% pure.  If what you were taking would have had you "dying" at 100mg ED then *IT *wasn't anavar.  There is no information in ANY scientific studies journals or publications that back up your ridiculous claim.  NOne of the extremely knowedgable moderators on this form several of whome are Science professionals nor my chemist who has the appropriate degree to claim that title has ever recomended anything other than 100mg ED as the optimum dose.  You can get results on 50 you can get results on 75 best results on 100 and no benefit to going over that dose.

Post some proof that 100mg of legit pharma grade var would have anyone "dying" I've got the proof that my var is legit pharma grade and extremeoly pure and NO one that has taken the optimum dose of 100mg ED is "dying"

Does this man look like he is dying? Does this man look like he is taking anything other than anavar? PEOPLE WITH YEARS OF EXPERIENCE WITH AAS AND LEGIT VAR KNOW THE ANAVAR LOOK ON SIGHT.  THIS IS IT - DOESNT LOOK LIKE HE IS DYING TO ME.






HOW ABOUT THIS MAN:





OR THIS ONE:





You're right, most UGL var is crap. i have proved in every single way posible that mine is not.  100mg var IS the optimumn dose. If it would have been to much for YOU to handle that sounds like a personal problem.  Sorry for your pansy ass genetics. Doesnt make your assinine claim true.

Do I need to call in the big dogs to blast you or will you kindly STFU.  You dont know shit. Shut your mouth.


You sound like an idiot, you are making shit up, and you're doing it to the wrong crowd noob.


----------



## Valkyrie (Jun 25, 2013)

Miss Springsteen said:


> That all depends on who you ask. Everyone responds differently, of course. I chose NPP because it short acting, has weak androgenic effects(oily skin, acne, hair loss etc.) Of course if you are taking a higher dose or for a long period of time then the chances of sides increase.  As I am sure everyone knows here..I am not one that takes large doses, stacks different compounds, stay on cycle for a long period of time, etc. I do A LOT of research, am extremely careful and listen to my body.




I have been taking what would be considered a high dose of NPP and have noticed no androgenic sides whatseover. I have put on a lot more size than you personally choosse, but the sides have been a cake walk and my janky left elbow is a good 80%+ better. I'm even able to do arms day again so I DO recommend this for women. Those androgenic;/anabolic ratios are based on sonething that I dont have time to go into right now but it has to do with a rats ass (I am totally serious) and not quite correct.

There was  pretty recent medical publication on NPP for use with patients with particular diseases and the androgenic sides recorded for the females were very low. I have added this to my safe for females list WAAAY above masteron and winstrol.


----------



## D-Lats (Jun 25, 2013)

Ill put down my car that this Aces var is bang on the real deal. Var is a mild compound15 mg for a guy would do nothing. You probably got d Bol from this compound company and thought the gains were great but that's not how var works. I have never lost appetite on var either so maybe you got anadrolz either way your wrong bro.


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Jun 25, 2013)

I am not having any adverse issues at 100mg of Var ED either...and am currently on AY Var. Sorry Ms. Springsteen...not trying to steal your thread, just trying to solidify my point that AY knows her shit and IMHO if you are to take advice on AAS use wouldn't you want to take extremely knowledgeable advice from a female who has walked the walk, and educates herself daily on the subject? That was all I was trying to say to you before your honey started making his claims. I had nothing but the best intentions in my suggestions for you and my recommendation of discussing this topic with AY...who obviously knows way more than most men on this forum I may add...was for your best interest in mind considering you stated you had a bad experience with Var and believed it truly may have not been Var at all...which may have been the case. Anyway, not trying to start any friction...but just wanted to give some advice to a lady who I thought deserved it...you have been busting your ass and it shows, but I truly would seek some advice and education from our girl. Keep working hard and best of luck...but a woman should get advice from a woman...wouldn't you think???


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 25, 2013)

Okay first off, NOBODY mentioned AgentYes PERIOD, so take a chill pill. If people in here want to disagree with what others are saying then that is fine with me but let me tell you one thing. NOBODY is going to disrespect ANYBODY in my journal! I try to keep my mouth shut about stupid ass bullshit I sometimes see on this board but when it comes to my journal that I work my ass off in I will not tolerate much. I dont give a flying fuck how long you have been here, how BIG you are, who you rep for, or how many little pointless stars you have under your name..take that bullshit somewhere else. I have busted my ass throughout this journal and have not had ANY issues with anyone here. This is my one and only journal that I refer back to for everything and have put a lot of time into, so I take it seriously. I dont take kindly to someone talking shit about myself or my significant other, internet or not. AgentYes, I understand you are backing up your company and trying to prove a point, just a reminder nobody mentioned your company, neither I nor Juice. I was fine with everything I was reading up until the name calling and you calling "your big dogs" in here. You of course have every right to say what you please but there is this thing called respect and never once in my 1,365 posts have I EVER made a negative comment towards ANYONE here, so I feel you could show someone respect in my journal. Now, lets get another thing straight..I do ALL of my own research and I am very close to a WOMAN that is very knowledgeable and has gone very far in bodybuilding and I also get advice from her. I am quite capable of making my own decisions whether Juice agrees or not. I decided to take UG shit and when shit seemed like it wasnt going too well I would back off. And when in the hell was it said that I was looking for another UG source? I am using NPP right now  

I have used 3 different sources of anavar that treated me like shit and people swear by them. I have also used 2 sources that were amazing...end of story.
Again, I respect EVERYONE here and appeciate everyone who has been following me since the beginning. Y'all should be the ones to understand why I feel so strongly about this situation and feel the need to speak my mind.

Jesus, now I can finish eating my sweet potato and tilapia


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 25, 2013)

^^^ she has a gun. 

I reread and thread and I wont names... newyork angel...may have misunderstood the context of the the misses anavar source.  honest mistake. It happens... 

lets all keep our eyes on the prize which is how outstanding miss juice's physique is looking. 

proceed with the sweet potato


----------



## ctr10 (Jun 25, 2013)

She is Beautiful even when she's mad, Hi Miss!!!!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 25, 2013)

Lets see here..
Hamstrings are sore as hell! Worked shoulders yesterday and killed them..they are coming along quite nicely I must say. BUT since they have been growing I noticed my left shoulder is shaped differently than my right and its annoying the piss out of me. 
Libido seems a lot higher last couple of days. Today I will work back and also do my second injection of NPP.

Ohh and I received my contest winnings from WP yesterday..looked lovely. Will post pics later..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 25, 2013)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Okay first off, NOBODY mentioned AgentYes PERIOD, so take a chill pill. If people in here want to disagree with what others are saying then that is fine with me but let me tell you one thing. NOBODY is going to disrespect ANYBODY in my journal! I try to keep my mouth shut about stupid ass bullshit I sometimes see on this board but when it comes to my journal that I work my ass off in I will not tolerate much. I dont give a flying fuck how long you have been here, how BIG you are, who you rep for, or how many little pointless stars you have under your name..take that bullshit somewhere else. I have busted my ass throughout this journal and have not had ANY issues with anyone here. This is my one and only journal that I refer back to for everything and have put a lot of time into, so I take it seriously. I dont take kindly to someone talking shit about myself or my significant other, internet or not. AgentYes, I understand you are backing up your company and trying to prove a point, just a reminder nobody mentioned your company, neither I nor Juice. I was fine with everything I was reading up until the name calling and you calling "your big dogs" in here. You of course have every right to say what you please but there is this thing called respect and never once in my 1,365 posts have I EVER made a negative comment towards ANYONE here, so I feel you could show someone respect in my journal. Now, lets get another thing straight..I do ALL of my own research and I am very close to a WOMAN that is very knowledgeable and has gone very far in bodybuilding and I also get advice from her. I am quite capable of making my own decisions whether Juice agrees or not. I decided to take UG shit and when shit seemed like it wasnt going too well I would back off. And when in the hell was it said that I was looking for another UG source? I am using NPP right now
> 
> I have used 3 different sources of anavar that treated me like shit and people swear by them. I have also used 2 sources that were amazing...end of story.
> Again, I respect EVERYONE here and appeciate everyone who has been following me since the beginning. Y'all should be the ones to understand why I feel so strongly about this situation and feel the need to speak my mind.
> ...



bravo chica...bottom line she gave honest review...she is entitled to her own opinion in her own journal...makes sense to me...all the paragraph writers should start there own journals I guess...but that would be too much work and make too much sense


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jun 25, 2013)

oops...

great job so far hot stuff.

i'll keep my opinions on anavar to myself from now on


----------



## paolo584 (Jun 25, 2013)

my wife ran npp at 100mg wk, pinned 50mg 2x's wkly.. she loved it, strength was crazy high..  BTW keep up the hard work.. u have made good progress..


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 25, 2013)

juicespringsteen said:


> oops...
> 
> great job so far hot stuff.
> 
> i'll keep my opinions on anavar to myself from now on



 Thanks love, you are the best! 



paolo584 said:


> my wife ran npp at 100mg wk, pinned 50mg 2x's wkly.. she loved it, strength was crazy high..  BTW keep up the hard work.. u have made good progress..



Awesome news Paolo, I hope I feel the same way in the end! And thank you!


----------



## Valkyrie (Jun 26, 2013)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Okay first off, NOBODY mentioned AgentYes PERIOD, so take a chill pill. If people in here want to disagree with what others are saying then that is fine with me but let me tell you one thing. NOBODY is going to disrespect ANYBODY in my journal! I try to keep my mouth shut about stupid ass bullshit I sometimes see on this board but when it comes to my journal that I work my ass off in I will not tolerate much. I dont give a flying fuck how long you have been here, how BIG you are, who you rep for, or how many little pointless stars you have under your name..take that bullshit somewhere else. I have busted my ass throughout this journal and have not had ANY issues with anyone here. This is my one and only journal that I refer back to for everything and have put a lot of time into, so I take it seriously. I dont take kindly to someone talking shit about myself or my significant other, internet or not. AgentYes, I understand you are backing up your company and trying to prove a point, just a reminder nobody mentioned your company, neither I nor Juice. I was fine with everything I was reading up until the name calling and you calling "your big dogs" in here. You of course have every right to say what you please but there is this thing called respect and never once in my 1,365 posts have I EVER made a negative comment towards ANYONE here, so I feel you could show someone respect in my journal. Now, lets get another thing straight..I do ALL of my own research and I am very close to a WOMAN that is very knowledgeable and has gone very far in bodybuilding and I also get advice from her. I am quite capable of making my own decisions whether Juice agrees or not. I decided to take UG shit and when shit seemed like it wasnt going too well I would back off. And when in the hell was it said that I was looking for another UG source? I am using NPP right now
> 
> I have used 3 different sources of anavar that treated me like shit and people swear by them. I have also used 2 sources that were amazing...end of story.
> Again, I respect EVERYONE here and appeciate everyone who has been following me since the beginning. Y'all should be the ones to understand why I feel so strongly about this situation and feel the need to speak my mind.
> ...




He specifically mentioned my recommended dose.  He was dead wrong. I told him so.
I dont need to disrespect your dude in your journal and probably took my point too far.

He is wrong and when I see wrong information I will always correct it.  I will try not to call him a noob next time.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 26, 2013)

Agentyes said:


> He specifically mentioned my recommended dose.  He was dead wrong. I told him so.
> I dont need to disrespect your dude in your journal and probably took my point too far.
> 
> He is wrong and when I see wrong information I will always correct it.  I will try not to call him a noob next time.



MA said he was taking your var at 100mg...nobody said thats what you recommended him. If someone was to say they were taking billybob's anavar at 100mg he would have said the same thing. It was nothing personal against your company and he was being sarcastic about the DYING shit..he was stating his own experiences with anavar, as well as mine.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 26, 2013)

Here are my contest winnings






Yesterday I did my injection about an hour before working back and god jesus I had seriously had the sickest pumps in my biceps, forearms and lats. I also did 45min of cardio.

Today is an off day from training but will do 1 hour of cardio.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 26, 2013)

Here is some motivation for todays cardio session! Time to drink some BCAAs and get to work! 
15 more days till vacation...


----------



## RockShawn (Jun 26, 2013)

Dang Miss you look fantastic! Glad to see your journal still going.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 27, 2013)

RockShawn said:


> Dang Miss you look fantastic! Glad to see your journal still going.



Thank you!!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 27, 2013)

Decided to up the cardio everyday until vacation. No less than 1.5 hours a day and that doesnt include training.


----------



## ctr10 (Jun 27, 2013)

^^^you gotta love this girl^^^


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 27, 2013)

Killer workout today! Worked arms and I am so excited with how much progress I am seeing. I did 45min of cardio before going to the gym and did 45min after working out. I am damn exhausted, bedtime so I can do it all over again tomorrow


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 28, 2013)

Lats and arms are so sore  I already finished one 45min session of cardio today and threw in some ab work when i was done. Last 2 days I had some crazy ass dreams..woke up crying and everything lol..god damn npp.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 1, 2013)

I trained all weekend and was pushing myself so damn much..really spent that time working on areas that really need work and got all my cardio done. Today I worked back since that is the only area that isnt sore and focused alot on my lower back. Also did 45min on treadmill and will do another 45min before bed and I have been working abs almost everynight before bed. I am seeing changes everyday and loving every bit of it 

Ohh and I received some mt2 from Purchase Peptides


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 2, 2013)

Just finished 45min on treadmill and some ab work after. I am honestly loving NPP so far, i have an overall good feeling everyday, my workouts have been awesome and strength is up for sure. I have actually been getting sore after every workout but recovery is quick! Libido is super high and I am having no negative sides at all.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 3, 2013)

No training today just cardio...and a lot of it!! Just got done with 45min and will probably do 2 more 45min sessions before bed. I have been working the shit out of my abs and also been really focusing on my heart rate during cardio. Im going to be very strict about my water intake and aim for 2 gallons a day. I seen veins throughout my chest and shoulders yesterday so that was a nice surprise. 

Time to watch Goodfellas and finish homework...


----------



## SFW (Jul 3, 2013)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Time to watch Goodfellas and finish homework...



GoodFellas Full "Morries Wigs" Scene - YouTube


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 3, 2013)

Miss Springsteen said:


> No training today just cardio...and a lot of it!! Just got done with 45min and will probably do 2 more 45min sessions before bed. I have been working the shit out of my abs and also been really focusing on my heart rate during cardio. Im going to be very strict about my water intake and aim for 2 gallons a day. I seen veins throughout my chest and shoulders yesterday so that was a nice surprise.
> 
> Time to watch Goodfellas and finish homework...



Good job, gotta keep that hawt bod irrigated.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 4, 2013)

SFW said:


> GoodFellas Full "Morries Wigs" Scene - YouTube



LOVE that movie! I could watch it all day..thanks for posting! 



IronAddict said:


> Good job, gotta keep that hawt bod irrigated.



Thank you!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 4, 2013)

Happy 4th of July everyone!!

Actually ended up doing 1 hour of cardio yesterday plus the 45min earlier that day.

Today I will most likely train shoulders but not sure yet and will do cardio of course.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 6, 2013)

Worked arms yesterday and did 45min on treadmill in the morning and 30min on treadmill later.

Today is leg day and im excited! I will most likely only do 45min of cardio today but who knows. Its leg day so i will treat myself to a nice juicy burger later.

Body fat is dropping nicely


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 7, 2013)

Yesterday I just did 45min on treadmill and also worked legs

Today i just felt like doing some random shoulder stuff then jumped on the treadmill for 30min. I will do 45min before bed also.

I tweaked my diet a little bit so I will post it in a minute...


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 7, 2013)

*Update Diet*

Meal 1:
6 egg whites
45g special k cereal

Meal 2:
4oz tilapia
1/2 cup oats(on training days)
OR
salad(off days)

Meal 3(pre workout):
4oz tilapia
sweet potato

Meal 4(post workout):
shake w/ 1/2 cup oats

Meal 5:
4oz tilapia

Meal 6:
shake

1340 calories
150g carbs
12g fat
151 protein

*At least 2 gallons of water a day


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 8, 2013)

45min of cardio in the am and just finished another 45min

Worked back and kept reps somewhat high but felt damn strong. Inner back and biceps were so pumped by the end of the workout. I am seeing a lot of changes in my body and i love it! I only have 3 more days till vacation...


----------



## paolo584 (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Just finished 45min on treadmill and some ab work after. I am honestly loving NPP so far, i have an overall good feeling everyday, my workouts have been awesome and strength is up for sure. I have actually been getting sore after every workout but recovery is quick! Libido is super high and I am having no negative sides at all.



Im glad ur loving the npp...    It's crazy when u hear other people saying women shouldn't take npp.. smh


----------



## sneedham (Jul 9, 2013)

?*?Keep up the great work....Nice tweak on the diet....You have dedication that blows most people out of the water......More pics of your progress soon I hope?*


----------



## sneedham (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Okay first off, NOBODY mentioned AgentYes PERIOD, so take a chill pill. If people in here want to disagree with what others are saying then that is fine with me but let me tell you one thing. NOBODY is going to disrespect ANYBODY in my journal! I try to keep my mouth shut about stupid ass bullshit I sometimes see on this board but when it comes to my journal that I work my ass off in I will not tolerate much. I dont give a flying fuck how long you have been here, how BIG you are, who you rep for, or how many little pointless stars you have under your name..take that bullshit somewhere else. I have busted my ass throughout this journal and have not had ANY issues with anyone here. This is my one and only journal that I refer back to for everything and have put a lot of time into, so I take it seriously. I dont take kindly to someone talking shit about myself or my significant other, internet or not. AgentYes, I understand you are backing up your company and trying to prove a point, just a reminder nobody mentioned your company, neither I nor Juice. I was fine with everything I was reading up until the name calling and you calling "your big dogs" in here. You of course have every right to say what you please but there is this thing called respect and never once in my 1,365 posts have I EVER made a negative comment towards ANYONE here, so I feel you could show someone respect in my journal. Now, lets get another thing straight..I do ALL of my own research and I am very close to a WOMAN that is very knowledgeable and has gone very far in bodybuilding and I also get advice from her. I am quite capable of making my own decisions whether Juice agrees or not. I decided to take UG shit and when shit seemed like it wasnt going too well I would back off. And when in the hell was it said that I was looking for another UG source? I am using NPP right now
> 
> I have used 3 different sources of anavar that treated me like shit and people swear by them. I have also used 2 sources that were amazing...end of story.
> Again, I respect EVERYONE here and appeciate everyone who has been following me since the beginning. Y'all should be the ones to understand why I feel so strongly about this situation and feel the need to speak my mind.
> ...


Very well thought out and got your point across very well..BTW I agree with you..Were or are you in a debate class??? LOL..Keep up the GREAT work, now get back to working out and ignore any negative shit......


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 9, 2013)

paolo584 said:


> Im glad ur loving the npp...    It's crazy when u hear other people saying women shouldn't take npp.. smh



Yeah so far i think it is amazing!



sneedham said:


> ?*?Keep up the great work....Nice tweak on the diet....You have dedication that blows most people out of the water......More pics of your progress soon I hope?*



Yes im sure I will get some pics when i go on vacation so i might post some up when i get back. Thank you very much!!



sneedham said:


> Very well thought out and got your point across very well..BTW I agree with you..Were or are you in a debate class??? LOL..Keep up the GREAT work, now get back to working out and ignore any negative shit......



lol nope never been in a debate class...thanks sneedham!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Meal 1:
> 6 egg whites
> 45g special k cereal
> 
> ...



your diet makes me want cake!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 9, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> your diet makes me want cake!



because of how boring it is?? lol trust me, my diet makes me want cake too


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 9, 2013)

these things are my my sweet tooth relief... mmm just had one.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 9, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> these things are my my sweet tooth relief... mmm just had one.



I have never seen those before..i normally eat the regular chobani yogurt and i love those so im sure those things are even better! I use to buy jello pudding mix(sugar free/fat free) and mix it with protein powder and it was amazing!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Springsteen said:


> I have never seen those before..i normally eat the regular chobani yogurt and i love those so im sure those things are even better! I use to buy jello pudding mix(sugar free/fat free) and mix it with protein powder and it was amazing!



I dont even want to tell you how good they are. incase you dont have a supermarket that carries them...  I take the regular vanilla chobani and mix protein granola and berrys in it.  thats delish too.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 9, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I dont even want to tell you how good they are. incase you dont have a supermarket that carries them...  I take the regular vanilla chobani and mix protein granola and berrys in it.  thats delish too.



Great thanks so much! I will definitely give that a try if i cant find them at the supermarkets around here.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 9, 2013)

How's the 2x cardio treating you? In particular your legs?


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jul 9, 2013)

*2014 Bikini Caledar Contest*

Want to be a fitness model? MGN is looking for the NEXT bikini model to rep our brand! Enter to win a spot to be in an exclusive photoshoot for MGN's 2014 bikini calendar!!Email your pictures to Christine@musclegauge.com I know you have some great photos and are in great shape so Im sure this will be good for you!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 9, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> How's the 2x cardio treating you? In particular your legs?



Its treating me great but my legs have been very flat lately and they are damn tired 



MuscleGauge1 said:


> Want to be a fitness model? MGN is looking for the NEXT bikini model to rep our brand! Enter to win a spot to be in an exclusive photoshoot for MGN's 2014 bikini calendar!!Email your pictures to Christine@musclegauge.com I know you have some great photos and are in great shape so Im sure this will be good for you!



Okay cool thanks for the opportunity...good luck to the other women who are participating!


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jul 12, 2013)

man I hope your vac  pics involve some bikini pics lol. your smoking hot I  hope  your not trying to get huge or manly are you? i think you are perfect just like you are. and by the way that mt2 from pp is potent stuff.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 12, 2013)

I like huge and manly


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 12, 2013)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> man I hope your vac  pics involve some bikini pics lol. your smoking hot I  hope  your not trying to get huge or manly are you? i think you are perfect just like you are. and by the way that mt2 from pp is potent stuff.



negged


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 16, 2013)

Back from vacation guys! I had a great time and it sucks to be back to the real world.  I ate like shit this vacation but oh well..back to the old diet!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 16, 2013)

please say you have some mojitos...


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 16, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> please say you have some mojitos...



Nope no mojitos but did have some margaritas, rum and coke, jagerbombs, and some other stuffff.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 16, 2013)

Finally got back into the gym today..kept it light. Worked arms and shoulders and had some painful pumps. Tomorrow will start cardio again woohoo


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 17, 2013)

Worked back today...i decided to do exercises that i hate..the main one is DB row ughh..surprisingly i did 45lb for 12 reps. Yep im damn weak at that exercise which is why i did it. Felt pretty damn sick after this workout so booyah!

30min of cardio before bed


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 17, 2013)

BIG thanks to Hardcore Peptides for sending me some mt2 for research!







Started research yesterday. Being that I only received 1 vial I wont expect to see a huge difference in skin color but looking forward to see how it goes.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 18, 2013)

Nice leg workout today...leg extensions(drop sets), hack squats, leg press, calf raises, lying leg curls, and seated leg curls. They were so pumped and it felt amazing  

Cycle is going awesome..I am going to change my injections from every 5 days to every 4 days and see how that treats me.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 19, 2013)

Oh i forgot to say i did an hour of cardio yesterday. My legs and glutes are already soooooo sore from yesterday. I just finished 30min on treadmill yahoo!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 20, 2013)

From today..have a video but cant download it at the moment.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 20, 2013)

Some of my other half too


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 21, 2013)

U 2 would back handsome babies!


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jul 21, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> U 2 would back handsome babies!



That is a scary thought! But if i had to choose a woman to make babies with, it would be her lol


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 21, 2013)

juicespringsteen said:


> That is a scary thought! But if i had to choose a woman to make babies with, it would be her lol



Shit dont rush it... just practice often.


----------



## kboy (Jul 21, 2013)

Looking good guys keep grindding.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 21, 2013)

juicespringsteen said:


> That is a scary thought! But if i had to choose a woman to make babies with, it would be her lol



 I love you.



dieseljimmy said:


> Shit dont rush it... just practice often.



Oh no definitely no rush but yes lots of practice!



kboy said:


> Looking good guys keep grindding.



Thanks Kboy!!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 22, 2013)

Worked back yesterday. Did heavy low rep pulldowns and bent over row. All other exercises I did lighter weight with high reps. Inbetween each set I did random crap(jumping jacks, mountain climbers, pushups and jump rope). Had too much school stuff to do so i couldnt get cardio in.

Not sure what im working today but will get atleast 2 sessions of cardio in.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 22, 2013)

Did shoulders today and killed them! Pumps were so painful I could barely lift my arms up halfway through my workout. Did some heavy presses..lat raises..lots of random rear delt work since my rear delts suck ass.

Did 30min on treadmill earlier today and will do 30min before bed.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 24, 2013)

Legs yesterday..extensions(lots of sets of working 1 leg at a time), leg presses(went up to 250lb), lots of calf raises and leg curls. Legs are still flat from all the cardio  Did 30min cardio in the morning and 30min before bed. Oh and I added b12 into my regimen.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 25, 2013)

Worked triceps and chest yesterday. I felt like dog shit the whole workout but i pushed through it. Chest is improving a ton and triceps seem to be filling out. Did 2 30min cardio sessions on treadmill also.

Today i started the day with 30min fasted cardio while sipping on some yummy BCAAs. I have a final today so i wont be training.


----------



## futureMrO (Jul 25, 2013)

girls that lift = awesome


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 26, 2013)

futureMrO said:


> HOT girls that lift = awesome



Fixed...Cmon bro your better then that.  I expect more from you.


----------



## futureMrO (Jul 28, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Fixed...Cmon bro your better then that.  I expect more from you.



Haha dearly noted


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 29, 2013)

Weekend update..

Friday i passed on morning cardio on machines and cut the grass instead. Also worked back, kept it light for the most part.

Saturday I didnt do cardio but i did some circuit training.

Sunday i did an hour of cardio on elliptical and 30min before bed. I skipped training.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 30, 2013)

Yesterday did 2 30min sessions of cardio and worked legs. Not too exciting.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 31, 2013)

Worked shoulders yesterday..really focusing on front delts. I also did a drop set of pushdowns for triceps for the hell of it. In between some of my sets i did some ab work. My workouts have kind of been all over the place but I like to keep my body guessing.

****Update on mt2 research..it is definitely a good product. For only being given 1 vial i got more than expected from it. My rat is definitely darker and she didnt even do any tanning the whole time. The only issue she has with mt2 is she breaks out pretty damn bad. The past few times she has researched with mt2 she gets acne  Never heard of anyone else having this issue so wtf. Anyways....good product!! Thank you Hardcore Peptides!!


----------



## poppa_cracker (Jul 31, 2013)

great progress!!!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Aug 1, 2013)

Yesterday was suppose to be an off day but i felt like working arms so i did that and 2 30min cardio sessions


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 1, 2013)

Motivation,dedication and hard work are a beautiful combo, especially for the ladies!

Miss S, your shoulders are looking capped, keep up the great work!


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Aug 1, 2013)

I like the pics of you could do with out the dude haaha . and please put some shoes on my friend lost his big toe he was going bare foot in the gym when he droped a plate lost his big toe completely gone it was a night mare looked like a murder scene. I would hate to see that happen to you.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Aug 2, 2013)

IronAddict said:


> Motivation,dedication and hard work are a beautiful combo, especially for the ladies!
> 
> Miss S, your shoulders are looking capped, keep up the great work!



Thanks so much, shoulders are one of my weakest body parts(look wise) so I been trying my best to bring them up



BIGBEN2011 said:


> I like the pics of you could do with out the dude haaha . and please put some shoes on my friend lost his big toe he was going bare foot in the gym when he droped a plate lost his big toe completely gone it was a night mare looked like a murder scene. I would hate to see that happen to you.



No worries, I dont train barefoot..I take my shoes off when im stretching and doing some cardio stuff on the carpet..sometimes I will do a quick video with some dbs barefoot but not too often.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Aug 2, 2013)

Yesterday was an off day..I did 30min cardio in the morning but thats it.

Today will be leg day...


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Aug 4, 2013)

Yesterday i worked back and i felt really strong. Did heavy pulldowns(wide and close grip), one arm row, bent over row, and deadlifts(went up to 180lb)

Today i did 30min on elliptical and worked a little bit of triceps for the hell of it.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Aug 6, 2013)

Yesterday I did 2 30min sessions of cardio and a 20min session after training. I trained chest and biceps, it sucked ass because there were so many people at the gym and it was annoying me so i wasnt in the best mood ever so it screwed me up.


----------



## Christsean (Aug 13, 2013)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Worked shoulders yesterday..really focusing on front delts. I also did a drop set of pushdowns for triceps for the hell of it. In between some of my sets i did some ab work. My workouts have kind of been all over the place but I like to keep my body guessing.
> 
> ****Update on mt2 research..it is definitely a good product. For only being given 1 vial i got more than expected from it. My rat is definitely darker and she didnt even do any tanning the whole time. The only issue she has with mt2 is she breaks out pretty damn bad. The past few times she has researched with mt2 she gets acne  Never heard of anyone else having this issue so wtf. Anyways....good product!! Thank you Hardcore Peptides!!



I've been interested in ordering some mt2 from hardcore peptides. I've been very satisfied with everything I've gotten from them so far.

Thanks for the update..... And keep up the good work!!


----------



## Little BamBam (Aug 22, 2013)

lookin great Miss!!!


----------



## fit4life (Oct 6, 2013)

Hey Miss S looking great girl.  Where have you been lately?  I honestly miss your updates   When i get a chance to surf around your the only journal i like to follow.  Well, hope all is well.  Hopefully see ya on the boards!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 6, 2013)

she is at fitness geared now...said it was childish here


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 6, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> she is at fitness geared now...said it was childish here



That's a shame


----------



## IronAddict (Nov 4, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> she is at fitness geared now...said it was childish here



Really?! Juice too?

That's too bad! Really enjoyed having her and Juice around here. 

Really liked to see her progress and she was always super motivated..good lookin', too!

That was a huge plus.


----------



## mastertheman (Dec 14, 2013)

you want some fuck bitch?


----------

